# The SO Piercing Questions & Discussion Mega-Thread



## poopie

ever since i can remember being a little girl, i wanted my ears pierced. actually, around 6, i guess. i thought babies looked so "pretty" with pierced ears. my mother thought it was repulsive. well, for my ninth birthday, i got my ears pierced. it didn't traumatize me or anything...because i went out and got 6 more as soon as i could (legally).

well, like many people, i have grown up and realize i share many of the same ideals as my mother. when i see an infant with piercings or even a toddler, i'm disgusted. i mean, as much as i love all my adornments, i realize how it is kinda bodily mutilation. how can you do this to your kid? i mena, if your kids cool and when they kinda can figure out what they want...i say, sure, go ahead and poke a hole in 'em or two.

and to those who think it's "pretty" or...whatever, what about getting your newborns, say...eyebrow pierced? how do you draw the line? many people see nothing wrong with pierced earlobes on an infant, but if that kid had a nostril pierced it'd probably incite riots!

i wanna borrow someone's kid one day andput those magnetic studs on a couple of key facial features and just listen to the barrage of comments.

so, how would you explain your decision to pierce your child?


----------



## shal

*Bump!*

At a users request, I've re-opened the thread 

But if you could be a little more direct in the advice/opinion you are seeking, or what you hope to get out of this thread and the direction in which it's taking, that would be most appreciated.

Cheers!

shals


----------



## doofqueen

well i've had my ears pierced since i was seven at my own request. ( so did my two sisters) 

My son wanted one of his done at seven aswell and i let him (he doesn't have it in now though - he ended up not liking it ) 

I love seeing little girls with their ears pierced and i always said if i had one i would get hers done as a baby. I do think it's adorable and it only hurts a little and for a second. I think there is more people should be worrying about when it comes to child abuse then getting a little girl's ears pierced 

Facial piercings are a bit different though 

i actually saw a website where babies were getting tattoed...no thats torture, abuse and disgusting!


----------



## masaz

I dunno....my little cousin got her ears pierced when she was about six I think.....don't quite know what I think of it. She wanted it done, but I dunno if she understood it'd hurt or whatever.

I don't really like it myself, all my piercings have been acquired since the age of 13 through to 16 (17 now, not had any more yet but I want me tongue doing soon) and they all mean something to me....guess that sounds a bit weird, but piercings to me are something personal, I don't want someone else inflicting them upon me....feels kind of invasive in a way.

So kids with piercings = nahhh. If they want it done and they're not too young, it's ok, but otherwise....

Mind, that's only my opinion. A rambling one at that.


----------



## Mike DMA

*Re: Bump!*



			
				shal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But if you could be a little more direct in the advice/opinion you are seeking, or what you hope to get out of this thread and the direction in which it's taking, that would be most appreciated.
> 
> *


i think so too....


i m strongly opposed to piercings for myself.....and i dont wanna insult anyone here, but i dont know what the ? is. my advice is "DONT". why pierce? do u think it  will make u more beautifull? do u think u ll be a better person? will u feel like a better person? i dont think so, but if u disagree with me that's fine....u can tattoo urself from top to bottom and pierce ur entire body, i couldnt care less.  have a nice day%)


----------



## fizzygirl

I had my ears pierced when I was 6 wks old.  My granny got pissed at my mom for doing it and convinced her to wait for my sister's.  My sis was so nervous and scared of the process that she couldn't bring herself to get them done until she was like 15, even though she started wanting them around age 8 or so.  I was just glad mine were always there.  

I used to pierce ears as well, when I worked at Afterthoughts and Claires, and pierced many babies ears where the baby basically slept right through the piercing, or woke up only momentarily to go right back to sleep.  Babies took it the best.  The worst of all were those 6 year olds that had 'decided' it was time, then got one done and freaked out so much they kicked you, or ran around the store, or screamed bloody murder, etc.  

I'm sure I'll do it...it's just part of the culture I grew up with...I think it's pretty, and I don't think it causes any more pain or discomfort than a simple shot for a child (from firsthand experience).  

As far as a line between that and body piercings, there wouldn't really be a clear one, but other piercings carry a higher chance of infection or the piercing migrating or growing out, which you wouldn't really want to risk.  This is one of those issues I know people have problems with, but there's really no doubt/issue in my mind about it.


----------



## chrissie

i had mine pierced at 4.  i remember we were going to go to sesame place, but it was rainy and they were closed, so we went to the mall instead.  i think my parents asked if i wanted to get my ears pierced, i guess to cheer me up since we couldnt go to sesame place.  

i dont think i would get my babys ears pierced.  it looks strange to me, to see a little baby with grown-up things in their ears.  but thats just me


----------



## Infernal

I personally would not pierce my daughters ears at her tender age now (4 months) but two of my nieces were pierced right around the same time.  I don't believe it is mutilation in the case of ears since so many women (and men) have their ears done these days.  Even nose piercings in some cultures are prevalent at that young age.  Not something I would choose but it I don't think it is an abnormality.

However. piercing any other part of a child and ESPECIALLY tattoos is fucking barbaric.


----------



## wanderlust

i feel it is a case of tradition/your beliefs of bod mod that you want to pass onto a child against having the child make their own choice in the matter
a child can have thier ears done after their first round of shots is done, well this is the smart time to have it done to prevent infection- not sooner. it doesnt mean that they should. i myself am modded and have strong feelings about modification and its meanings beyond it being pretty- after struggling with the thought it it having to be my daughters own descion and so on, and what i want to pass onto her (not that i want/would force her into being  a tattooed, pierced, suspended 'freak' i would just like to show her at a much later age the spiritual side people can find in all things, including body modification) i had her ears done last month at eight months. she can make any other descions for herself at a later date. she is facinated with my plugs as it is now and she was more annoyed and crying at the fact that we had to hold her head than the actual piercing. if she chooses to remove them, that is fine... if not then she will have her first modification without remembering the pain.

and the child tattoo site- it's fake ok.


----------



## xena

i got mine pierced when i was in 2nd grade at my request.  

it bothers me when i see babies with their ears pierced.  they can rip them out, permanently scarring or disfiguring their ears.  i personally think it's best to wait until the kid is in elementary school and do it when the child asks for it, not because the parents want it.


----------



## anna!

I only understand piercing in small babies if it's a cultural thing. I don't like the way it looks, and I don't understand the need to do it. Besides that, I really liked making the decision to get my ears pierced, and going with my mum to the salon and choosing the earrings I wanted. I was 10 when I got mine done and it was almost like a rite of passage. I took my sister to get hers done when she was 10 as well, and she felt the same way.

I have even less understanding of piercing little boys' ears. I know a woman who has had all 3 of her daughters' ears pierced in infancy, which is one thing. But she also had one of her son's ears pierced when he was a few months old. WHY? Of course, she was 17 or something at the time. But, yuck.

I'm not too fussed about whether or not it's painful - little babies are pretty resilient really. I just don't like the way it looks, and the fact that the child can't make the decision for themselves.


----------



## Squeaks

Okay I am not a parent or have kids so I am not sure why I still feel so compelled to respond to this......

I would say though that many parents do get toddlers ears pierced because many know that when young ithey won't remember the pain of someone sticking a needle through thier ears... younger girls remember and some will freak out... The transistion is just a bit easier..........  Although I am against any parent trying to force beliefs onto someone who cant make thier own decisions cause they are young..... I.E. vegetetarians/vegans or getting body mods..... WITH the exception of religion(dunno why this one doesnt bother me)... I will say though with regards to ear piercings.... If a child doesnt like them when they get older they could allways take them out... My niece had this experience....  will save the objections to the other things when a more relevant post comes up


----------



## doofqueen

Anna - why less understanding if they are boys? what's the difference between a boy or a girl getting it done? and if it's their choice then why not?


----------



## anna!

I don't know what the difference is, just that in my mind it's not as "routine" for boys to get their ear(s) pierced later on, so I feel like it should be a choice they get to make. I can't justify it, that's just the way it feels to me.

Clearly it's not their choice when they're 6 months old. I don't have any problem with guys getting piercings of their choosing, I just think it's weird when they're babies.


----------



## doofqueen

oh ok, fair enough then , i guess


----------



## AmorRoark

I personally don't like the look either. Parents should embrace infant's gradual discovery of their bodies.. including their ears the way they came out of the womb. I almost look at it like a mother painting her child's fingernails. A baby is a baby, not a doll.

Plus, I would be in constant fear of the baby getting her/his ears  caught on something, anything.


----------



## doofqueen

^^ oh please


----------



## honEbee

I wouldn't do it to my child.  I take the position that it's their body and their choice (when they are older) to have them peirced if that is what they want.

Of course I don't think it harms the child in any way.  And I can understand the cultural reasons some do it.


----------



## doofqueen

^^ what about spiritual reasons?


----------



## honEbee

^^
That would be fine too.  

I'm not morally opposed to it.  It's just that I would prefer to let that be a decision my child makes when they are old enough.  If others want to do it for moral, cultural, spiritual, tribal, whatever reasons I see no harm.  And in fact I think traditions can be a great thing.  Just it was never a tradition in my family.


----------



## randycaver

what is spiritual about piercing an infant's ears? please explain.


----------



## DarthMom

Agree that it is mutilation. I don't believe in circumcision either.

Anything that is painful and not necessary shouldn't be an option for a loving parent, IMO. It is up to every person/child to make their own decisions on something such as this. 




			
				doofqueen said:
			
		

> *^^ oh please *


what the heck are you "Oh please" ing?

I agree with the poster. While I too would play dress up with a little girl, it if went beyond harmless, to painful...I think that is just wrong.

And as for the safety it is a VERY valid argument. My 7 yr old wanted his ear pierced last year, so I let him. Children are not the cleanest things in the world, and while we cleaned and took care of the piercing to the best of our ability, it got infected, the ear swelled, and I had to take him to the ER to get it cut out. Why would you risk that for a child, for simple adornment? In your words "oh please!!"

also, sorry if I sound harsh. Please don't be offended if you are a parent who chose to do it. Not meaning to be judgemental, just explaining my personal feelings. I am opinionated, but also realize my opinion is just that...mine!! Not criticizing anyones parental abilities!!



> what is spiritual about piercing an infant's ears? please explain.



I am interested in an answer to this too. The spirituality behind piercings, in my experience is about reclaiming your body/spirit, realigning with a new sense of "self". 

These are not ideas behind piercing others. The only spirituality I see in piercing is YOUR OWN BODY. It is PERSONAL. Not about owning another, just the opposite. 

I have ideas on what you may mean, but don't want to assist you in case you haven't decided upon a clever enough response. 


  (jk!!)


----------



## masaz

DarthMom said:
			
		

> *I am interested in an answer to this too. The spirituality behind piercings, in my experience is about reclaiming your body/spirit, realigning with a new sense of "self".
> *



That's the way I see it, and the reason for the piercings I have, I've just never been able to explain it too well, so ta :D


----------



## WoozEee

My mom had my lobes pierced when I was 18 months old.  To me, that seems a bit young.  I want my kids to at least have the choice.


----------



## doofqueen

ok so maybe my 'oh please' was out of line. Sorry was a bit stoned and can never be bothered actually explaining what i mean properly and it did sound a bit rude when i read it back. I really should stay off the forum when i'm stoned 

It's spiritual because it is experimenting with ones's 'self' and giving them the option to play and xperiment with THEIR body and as a parent giving them the permission to do it. Why the hell should a parent give permission to another human being with their own brain? They don't OWN them! They are there to guide them and let them experiement (as long as it's not doing any harmful damage) That's the way kids learn! It all comes down to how mature the child is though i guess and how the parent has raised them.

*granted all the above doesn't include babies but i'm talking about an ear piercing on a child that has a mind of their own and has been taught that they have CHOICE about their own bodies and have been given the freedom by the parent to do so.


----------



## MishaRZA

My cousin's kid had her ears pierced at 2 or 3 years.  She loves them, that kid talks too much too.


----------



## anna!

doofqueen said:
			
		

> *It's spiritual because it is experimenting with ones's 'self' and giving them the option to play and xperiment with THEIR body and as a parent giving them the permission to do it.*



That's exactly the point. If it's about spirituality, then it should be a decision that the child makes. I find piercings (I have had lots) invigorating and exciting, and I'm glad that I'm able to make that choice for myself. But then I consider that I don't know how they would make someone else (my child) feel, so it's not my place to make that decision for them.

As for permission, my kids won't need "permission" - I won't get their ears pierced until they ask, and when they do ask, they'll be allowed to. As I said in another post, I kind of think of it as a rite of passage, especially for girls. Getting my ears pierced made me feel "grown up".

I don't know if I'm agreeing or disagreeing with you DQ, as I'm not really sure what the point you're making is  but I thought your comment summed up what I was trying to say well.


----------



## poopie

*thanks for reopening this =)*

if i ever have kids, i would need more than just a request from my child to have his/her ears pierced. like darthmom said, kids are messy. a piercing is a responsibililty. i wouldn't go out to the human society and get my 5 year old a puppy just because they asked. this kid needs to prove their responsible and take of the doggie. my kid would have to prove they can clean their piercing. also, 5 year olds don't have the best judgment. i don't think too mnay girls look back and regret begging their parents to let them get their ears pierced, but it must happen. aren't you mad when you look back at those pictures when you're wearing that stupid "dance-asaurus" t-shirt that is 4 sizes too small? but you begged mom not to throw it away b/c it was your favorite. dunno if that made any sense...i'm a rambler. like kenny rogers and shit.

i, too, am against circumcision. but, if a grown-ass man wants to go ahead and whack it off, you go 'right ahead. 

strangely enough (yes, one last tangeant),  alot of us are talking about the choices of the kid and his/her body, but how many of us are pro-choice?! not like i wnat this to move in that direction...and i realize there's a difference. eh- just a thought.


----------



## Nietzche

Everyday in America thousands of infant genitals are mutilated and the practice is accepted without question.  In fact, I am a victim of this act along with, I imagine, the majority of males on this board.  

I find it difficult to reconcile strong resistance to such a begnin cosmetic procedure as ear piercing when such a dramatic and personal procedure, circumcision, is unquestionably accepted.


----------



## DarthMom

It isn't unquestionably accepted. In fact, many pediatricians are finally seeing the light and agreeing it isn't necessary. 

Just because there are "worse" things out there, doesn't mean you ignore the lesser evils.


----------



## anna!

It _definitely_ isn't unquestionably accepted. It's rarely even performed in Australia - I haven't met a single circumcised man in whole life. And my opinions about circumcision are basically the same as this, and any other form of mutilation or invasion (except for vaccinations, but that's a whole other thread).


----------



## DarthMom

anna! said:
			
		

> *It definitely isn't unquestionably accepted. It's rarely even performed in Australia *



I had almost said..."the australian academy of pediatrics reccomends it as NOT an option"...until I remembered where I live, and the egos of those who live here!!  I am very interested and excited to know that it is such a non issue there. 

BC from my research when I had my son a little over a yr ago, it was the australian A of P that was most vocal/only peds ass. against it. I was happy my doc was so accepting of my decision, but was really worried. & yrs prior I had said NO and my doctor not only said "no, you silly girl, you are wrong!! that is just not right, this is safer "bc I have been told so and am too stupid to look up the stats on my own" but my my mother had also attempted the same condescending bullshit, and even while I never actually said "ok" my son was circumsized. And, the poor babe had massive problems from it for years. 

I hate doctors and know it all mothers.   OK end rant against those assholes who went against my wishes......

Why do something to someone that you know they may possibly not have consented to later on in their life??? Especially when it is painful?

You don't.


----------



## Cyc

I say wait until the kid is old enough to ask, then respect their decision.

I mean, doing that to a baby? You might as well dress your pet terrier in one of those lame red sweaters that everyone but old ladies hate.

It's the same principle.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I don't see the point in doing it to the kid, personally. (peircing ears)...just seems like one other thing you have to do for them...let em do it on their own when they are older.


----------



## shannabanana

I won't pierce my babies' ears. I had my ears pierced when I was about 7 and that was fine. It wasn't traumatizing. But some time later, I had one earring pulled out while playing with friends and that hurt so badly, it was about 5 years before I got my ears re-pierced. Well, playing softball I got another earring pulled out. Painful. No more piercings for me. I'm sure there are lots of active people here who've had no problems with piercings but my own experiences have me thinking pierced ears on a child are accidents (and scars) waiting to happen.


----------



## ash01e

my man and i are huge piercing enthusiasts... but, when it comes to our daughter, we are waiting until she is old enough to decide on her own whether she wants her ears pierced or not... and we would take her to a professional piercing parlor, because we are completely against the use of piercing guns (since they cannot be sterilized properly, and the trauma from a blunt object piercing through skin rather than a small hollowed out needle that stretches the small initial hole to accomodate the jewelry.... i had my ears pierced with a gun twice, which resulted in infections and many problems... if my daughter is getting pierced, i am making sure it is done with a new needle that has been properly autoclaved and not a gun that has been used on hundreds of people that cannot be sterilized properly... end rant)...


----------



## fizzygirl

that does depend on the gun as well...some systems do not hold the earrings properly, and i had earrings fall out of guns used at claires, because all you did was pop them out of plastic and place them directly in the gun.  The part that pierced the ear didn't touch the gun, but the earrings didn't always stay where they were supposed to and I'm sure some people would touch them to put them back in... but while i was at afterthoughts, the cartridges hold the earring in a sealed compartment until you use it.  The gun never touches the child's ear, and the earring never touches the gun.  It actually doesn't come out of the sterilized plastic capsule until piercing (with the Inverness system).  It's also sharpened on the end, not blunt.  Our local piercers recommended that people come to us for lobe piercings, because they are relatively simple ones, and our system was adequate for that.  Besides, it does take some practice/experience to be able to deal with piercing young children's ears and making them feel comfortable.  A gun is a lot less scary to them than a big ol needle and a piercing/tattoo shop.  

On a related note, I know a lot of people a long time ago had their children's ear's pierced at the doctor's office....do they still do that?


----------



## anna!

In Australia some doctors still do that. It's essentially exactly the same as the way it's done at a piercing clinic though - and the people who work at such clinics are trained to pierce, not to diagnose cancer and also pierce ears. So in that sense, I'd be far less inclined to go to a doctor to get my child's ears pierced. And stuff.


----------



## doofqueen

anna! said:
			
		

> *That's exactly the point. If it's about spirituality, then it should be a decision that the child makes. I find piercings (I have had lots) invigorating and exciting, and I'm glad that I'm able to make that choice for myself. But then I consider that I don't know how they would make someone else (my child) feel, so it's not my place to make that decision for them.
> 
> As for permission, my kids won't need "permission" - I won't get their ears pierced until they ask, and when they do ask, they'll be allowed to. As I said in another post, I kind of think of it as a rite of passage, especially for girls. Getting my ears pierced made me feel "grown up".
> 
> I don't know if I'm agreeing or disagreeing with you DQ, as I'm not really sure what the point you're making is  but I thought your comment summed up what I was trying to say well. *



As i said in the bottom of my post that what i said didn't include babies because it's not their decision but children. 

I still think earings on babies are cute though but this thread has made me think twice about piercing a babies ears now.


----------



## keystroke

AmorRoark said:
			
		

> *I personally don't like the look either. Parents should embrace infant's gradual discovery of their bodies.. including their ears the way they came out of the womb. I almost look at it like a mother painting her child's fingernails. A baby is a baby, not a doll.
> 
> *





I fully agree with that, 100%


they are living human beings, not china-dolls for your amusement.


----------



## keystroke

anna! said:
			
		

> *It definitely isn't unquestionably accepted. It's rarely even performed in Australia - I haven't met a single circumcised man in whole life. And my opinions about circumcision are basically the same as this, and any other form of mutilation or invasion (except for vaccinations, but that's a whole other thread). *





I have strong feelings on this issue also, I'm not circumcised and have never *met* anyone that has been in my group of friends.

I do believe piercings and circumcisions are a form of personal invasions, especially considering the extremely young age of the children.


----------



## beanergrl

My personal feelings on the subject are that until i know my child is mature enough to get her ears pierced she wouldn't. It is her choice and her body but i don't feel that six or seven is even old enough.  
I got mine pierced after being talked into it by my mother for my sixth birthday. I remember not taking good care of them and getting an infected ear too. 

However, the decision is not mine alone but my husbands as well and this is one of those few things we disagree on. He doesn't want our children wearing any jewelry at all until they are out of our house. Mr. Beaner despises makeup and jewelry and such on children and believes they should be wholesome kids  . *sighs* This is probably why it was in our cards to have four sons. We'll never have a daughter and our sons (so far) have not even considered a piercing of any type. If they were though then they would have to wait until they were in their late teens at least. His beliefs about not piercing and adorning children at all are spiritual.

~~ on the off topic subject of circumcision none of my sons are. I have always told them that if they wanted to do it when they were older they could but when they were babies i wasn't going to risk their health and put them through the pain, nor was it my part of their body to decide what to do with. If it was a health risk then it would be my decision as their mother to decide the best treatment for them. But that was certainly not the case. I told them that if as an adult they felt they wanted to be cut they should feel more then free to. They looked at me pretty horrified that people would even do this to their babies.


----------



## faithfully dangerous

if i have a daughter, i will have her ears pierced when she is about a year old.  kinda like a birthday present.  and i will waint her fingernails and toenails and i will put sparkley gloss on her lips and i will treat her like a little princess.  if she grows up and hates it, then fine--- but at that point she'll be my little girl and i'll treat her like my little girl!

to each their own


----------



## poopie

*yikes*

why not just get a barbie?

i dress myself up plenty. i get highlights, i give myself manicures and pedicures, as well. but, i wouldn't do that to my kid. i don't think i would even paint my nails in the same my child was in. i can't imagine the noxious fumes of butyl acetate, toluene, ethyl acetate, toluenesulfonamide/formaldehyde resin (yummy!), and benzophenone benefitting a child (heh...had to check out a bottle of OPI).
if a parent is already messing with them that much...where do they parent draw the line? highlight a toddler's hair? pierce their eyebrows? chin implant? yeesh...don't forget to bind her feet (yes, i'm aware of the slippery slope fallacy). but didn't anyone watch *"stage moms"*?!


----------



## faithfully dangerous

oh yeah, i'll highlight my daughters hair... when she has enough.

and for the record, i dont see how the fumes of butyl acetate, toluene, ethyl acetate, toluenesulfonamide/formaldehyde resin and benzophenone can benefit ANYONE --- its two drops of polish! its not like you're BATHING your child in the stuff.

and, just like i do with myself, i would use organic products or products for sensitive skin.  

what about those horribly tacky stick on earrings?  ugh!  and all of those cheapy plastic hair clips... how dare any mother put her child through that!  

and this is off topic, but parents smoke around their children: how's cigarette smoke compared to nail polish?  think about it...


----------



## doofqueen

*Re: yikes*



			
				poopie said:
			
		

> *...where do they parent draw the line? highlight a toddler's hair? pierce their eyebrows? chin implant? yeesh...don't forget to bind her feet (yes, i'm aware of the slippery slope fallacy). but didn't anyone watch "stage moms"?! *



Are you talking about that documentary of mums entering their five year olds into beauty pagents? making them wake up at 4am , caking them in makeup, teaching them how to batt their eyelashes at judges and be "ladies" and basically showing them that beauty has so much significance in their self worth? if so then yep. I think it's disgusting that parents do this


----------



## keystroke

smoking around children is disgusting IMO, I don't even know how anyone can do that to their children.

but comparing cigarettes to nail polish is still in the same ball park - would you give a cigarette to a 1 year old?.... having a smoke would be just as "spiritual" for some as having a piercing would be...


----------



## keystroke

I read it as being applying nail polish to the child.

giving a child a haircut is a health thing, thus it's the mothers PRIORITY to do what is best for her child in regards to health issues.

ear-piercing and nail-painting however isn't going to prevent harm to the child and thus serves no purpose other than the mother or fathers enjoyment. [re: get a barbie doll instead]


----------



## fizzygirl

There is the child's enjoyment too...that's why you have play-makeup kits and stick on earrings and feather boas that they play dress-up with.  I had play makeup when I was little, but they put different things in it, the nail polish is more like a non-toxic paint, the makeup washes off easily with soap and water when playtime is over, etc.  It's one of those things where young girls often want to do things they see mom doing, and dressing up is just one other way to do that.


----------



## faithfully dangerous

^exactly.

(but i still dont like stick on earrings!)


----------



## poopie

i think most little girls enjoy playing dress-up..and some little boys too. 

but, i don't know if too many infants would enjoy it. for all those whose maternal (paternal) don't include knowledge of organic/sensitive-skin products, painting a babies nails might not be the best idea. 90% of the time  babies are jamming something into their mouth...usually their fists.

and formaldehyde is a known carcinogen. so...if we all agree that smoking around your kids is wrong (ooh, especially those moms with the grocery-getters who the keep the windows up while carting around half the soccer team! ick!), then wouldn't something like nailpolish...not to mention nail polish remover be considered harmful? i wouldn't be cleaning my bathroom with comet and clorox clean-up if my baby was in there either.

here it is- isn't a parent's duties to take care of their child...do everything they can to benefit their child? playing dress-up fosters the imagination of a child. letting your 7 year old get his/her ears pierced fosters responsibilty in that child.

*here's another question-*

i realize a lot of posters said they wouldn't let their kid get their ears pierced until they were "old enough" (or whatever). well, what if your 10 year-old didn't want their ears pierced...they wanted their lip pierced. how would you respond to that? especially, if you're like me and have had your body pierced 9 or so times...

hmmm...


----------



## fizzygirl

I say no on that one, because the chances of infection and resulting problems from infection are greater than ears.  However, I would consider it if they were 16 or something along that age, and I knew they were responsible enough to properly take care of it.


----------



## anna!

poopie said:
			
		

> *i realize a lot of posters said they wouldn't let their kid get their ears pierced until they were "old enough" (or whatever). well, what if your 10 year-old didn't want their ears pierced...they wanted their lip pierced. how would you respond to that? especially, if you're like me and have had your body pierced 9 or so times...*



Resounding 'no' from me, and not only because of the higher risk of infection. I just feel that it looks inappropriate. In the same way that I think earrings look tacky on a toddler, I think body piercings look tacky on pre-teens. I think those sorts of piercings should occur when they're adults. I wouldn't tattoo my child either, unless it was for tribal reasons. And I have been pierced 15 times, in various places (including my lip, twice).


----------



## Trancey

*Lip piercing*

I was thinking about getting my lip pierced but I wanted some opinions on where to do it.... On the side, in the middle...

What do you think about the way they look? Is it better looking if it's in the middle or on the side? 

Spill it!


----------



## fizzacyst

I had mine done in the middle, so I could switch between a ring and a standard labret stud. I liked it.. kept it in for years. Eventually it will wear on your teeth & gums, though. It was probably the least painful  of any work Ive had done.


----------



## faithfully dangerous

def the middle, but i dont know if i would do it if i were you... you're fucking gorgeous as it is and it would suck if something bad happened


----------



## misscelestia

I used to want mine pierced in the middle, and my piercer suggested a vertical labret piercing with a hoop instead of a cureved barbell.  That way you get the look of a centered lip piercing, without ruining your teeth (common side effect of a centered lip piercing).


----------



## badboybrian

so you're saying that with a labret piercing you are less likely to have teeth damage?  or is it pretty much the same?


----------



## fizzacyst

Depends on what type of jewelerly you use, and what you mouth stucture is like. You can buy fishtail labret studs, but they feel funny. A ring would cause less gum damage, but likely more tooth wear. Acrylic jewerely would help trememdously, but most of it looks increadibly stupid (IMHO).

Its just not a permanent piercing, unless you don't care about having gum reconstruction or tooth replacement done somewhere down the road (could be 10 years,  but it happens).

Just use a good piercer, and make sure they place it right. A side ring will cause a little less of this problem. I like the symmetry of the ones in the middle though.

check out BME


----------



## chrissie

ive had a center lip piercing for years and my dentist did not remark about any tooth wear, nor have i noticed any.  the assistant only noticed because of the hole in my lip.

a labret piercing will cause more gum damage i'd imagine.


----------



## registered

i wear a labret stud/spike... in the middle, and too low to have a ring... i know girls think its sexy (ive asked) one problem is have to be careful and not get into any fights... which is a very good thing


----------



## starlightgemini

Well since you asked  For some reason I don't generally find that piercing to look good on people. However thats just my personal opinion and I don't think that should stop you from doing whatever you want to do. I think the only person I've seen (face to face) who has a lip piercing where I actually thought it looked GOOD and suited them very well was Chrissie. Honestly


----------



## TheLoveBandit

The friend part of me says "you'd look great with the piercing", but the old man part of me says "you'll regret it later".

From most of the responses thus far, it seems to be a consensus to do the center (if you do it) for general symmetry, though I could see you with one off towards one side, as well - similar to the way eyebrow piercings are way off to the side usually.  If it were off to the side, it may remind me of a fish on a hook, whereas, one in the center is just more aesthetic (most people prefer symmetry).  Off to the side could indicate more of an off-center personality, someone more unique nd unusual (as if piercings alone didn't convey it well enough).

For someone lacking a tattoo and who has worn his earing about 3 nights in the past 10 yrs, I sure say a lot but don't say much.  The only thing I will strongly urge is a) don't listen to the old man part of me, he's a fuddy-duddy and you're too young and exuberant to live by his standards, and b) do what *you* think is right - you're the one that has to live with it.

Oooohh, what about using photoshop and a pic of yourself to see what your options may look like after the fact?  That way you can decide ahead of time if you want it, where you want it, and what kind of jewelry you'd like to see yourself wearing?  (BBB, does this open up a new avenue of gifts for m'lady?  ).


----------



## gothfaery3

I have a vert- labret and i LOVE it.  See my gallery to check out how it looks....

I have a few friends with regular lip peircings and tooth/gum problems seem to be the biggest problem...


----------



## badboybrian

TheLoveBandit said:
			
		

> *(BBB, does this open up a new avenue of gifts for m'lady?  ). *



v-day *IS* around the corner


----------



## paradoxcycle

faithfully dangerous said:
			
		

> *def the middle, but i dont know if i would do it if i were you... you're fucking gorgeous as it is *




Agreed.


----------



## @lterEgo

i have a (centered) labret piercing, and i agree that it is kind of rough on your gums over time. it is up high enough for me to put a hoop through when i want to, so that versatility is cool. i keep mine out a lot in the interest of professionalism and to give my gums a break, but i've had this piercing for about 5 years so i have that luxury. a new piercing will not offer that same kind of freedom. 

i personally think that lip/labret jewelry is smoking hot. small centered hoops on women look good when they're done right. i've seen some skater type guys with lip rings on one side of their bottom lip, and i wanted to jump them right there. that crooked, punkass thing on guys really does it for me though - cockeyed ball caps, asymmetrical piercings, etc. i'm not sure how i would feel about that same look on a girl though, especially you. your look never suggests "sloppy" or "slacker troublemaker" which is kind of what the off-center lip piercings say to me. you'd have to do something a little more classy looking in order for it to fit you.

i vote for the vertical labret, centered, with small jewelry.


----------



## gothfaery3

^ ditto.  I strongly suggest getting pierced with a 14 if your going to get a vert labret and waiting 3 or 4 months, then putting in a 16.  The 14 looked HUGE on me in compairison to the 16g i have now, but I think it might have been too small to begin with (it could rip easier)

good luck!


----------



## psychetool

Go for a nose stud. This is just from one males perspective, but I find lip/labret peircings to be a *major* turnoff.


----------



## misscelestia

I just want to be clear here, since a lot of people seem to think I'm suggesting a traditional labret piercing - I'm suggesting a *vertical* labret, which is a bit different.  One hole should be right in the center/top of your lower lip, while the other is on the lip line.   Def check out gothfaery3's to get an idea of what I am saying.  Not everyone has gum/tooth damage from piercings, but people do have a tendency to play with their piercings, so it's just a suggestion to consider


----------



## Trancey

^^^ Wow does that sound like it hurts... Not that the ring would be any different but yeah.....


----------



## Geez-A

There are a couple of pics in the gallery of girls with a piercing in the middle of their bottom lip and I think the ones on the lip line look pretty good.  Do you have any other facial piercings atm?  I dont think I'd be game enough to get one myself.

Do they affect kissing at all?


----------



## chrissie

yea, a vertical labret just looks owie!


----------



## mental-tessy

just had my labret done......... went central co sof the whole symetry thing, I like the ones on the side but I dont think it would suit my face. 

it does rub on my gums though, which I figure is gonna end up being a problem......... I'm really happy with the posistion and style though (I have a thing gauge and a small steel ball).

"Do they affect kissing at all?"

I have the initial bar in still and its a bit longer than I want, and it does get in the way when I kiss..... and I fear even with a smaller bar its still gonna be in the way... I think its cos of the way I kiss, and can kiss without it being a pain but I prefer kissing my ordinary way!! 

I'm gonna get a slightly smaller bar and see if that helps....

tranceaddiKt >> Get it done!! you can always take it out


----------



## Trancey

Thanks everyone for the opinions... I'm off to get it done.


----------



## chrissie

post pics!!!


----------



## Chik.

Well i got mine done and it gets a good response, so yeah i think you will pull it off.


----------



## misscelestia

chrissie said:
			
		

> *post pics!!! *





YEAH!  Post pics!!!


----------



## Trancey

Here's me in the middle of the piercing:





 I'll post final shots in a minute


----------



## Geez-A

ouchie.


----------



## Trancey

Hell yeah ouchie, But for a minute of pain, it's looks great. If only I had a better pic of it.


----------



## sonic

A few years ago I had mine pierced in the middle. It ended up receding my gum line quite a bit and my dentist told me that if I didn't remove it then my teeth would eventually fall out. I tried to switch to a ring instead of a stud, but I didnt like the way it looked and felt so I finally took it out after a year or so. Now I have a little scar where it was, but I have a little goatee to cover it up.


----------



## misscelestia

What did you wind up going with?  Lip piercing or vertical labret?


----------



## chrissie

did you get it done on the side?


----------



## Trancey

I did a centered labret with a silver hoop. 
Not the greatest pics:


----------



## jaymie

ooooh ouch! but it looks really good ^


----------



## chrissie

biter! :D

it looks awesome!!!  hopefully we wont get stuck together the next time... i mean, uhm, nevermind   *rawr* :D


----------



## Trancey

^^^  Next time I'll make the effort to get stuck on you.


----------



## thursday

nice, makes me want to get it done as well. i used to have a labret, but during a stay at the arrowhead medical center's psyche ward i was forced to remove all of my piercings and i've only been able to afford getting my lip and eyebrow repierced. and then my fucking eyebrow piercing got caught on a t-shirt i was taking off... fuck that. never getting an eyebrow piercing again. they're too dangerous.


----------



## WacoWas AnAccident

MzFluffy said:
			
		

> But in the real professional world facial/body piercings are looked down upon. I can understand why. I know it's not the most professional thing, but I thought it was a good thing to be an individual.



How exactly are you being an invidual by doing something that millions and millions of people do? 

In reality, piercings give people the illusion of individuality.


----------



## syymphonatic

I loooove piercings. and I have a *few* of my own. I think this thread will be moved, though. 

edit:
and in response to some questions raised...
I tend to think that, seeing as how it's 2005, and body mods are kind of a part of life these days (or at least an increasingly common fad)... all the huss over piercings is outdated. but then, if you're going into the corporate world, expect more rigidity than if you're going to be a motorcycle painter. that's just part of the package, and you should already be aware of that when you go into it.

denying someone a job because they are gay would be discrimination, punishable by law based on numerous constitutional amendments, bills, policies, acts, what have yous and what have you nots. which is why gay people get jobs!! omg they're just people!!! being gay is not a removable decoration. 
so if they outright deny you a job, it's probably NOT because you have your eyebrow pierced or whatever. if they wanted you they'd tell you to take it out. that's that.


----------



## nudemonkei

Regarding the difference between you and the gay guy, there is a huge fucking difference between a sexual preferance and a fashion statement. People will be offended by anything, somewhere someone will be offended by anything you can think of. Thing is, the guy may be gay, or black, or poor, but its a difference on the magnitude of oppression based on uncontrolable factors/preferences that don't change the equality of people. It may be fucking stupid that you can't get the job based on your piercings, but thats dress code not fuck rules. Same deal as casual fridays at offices I don't work at.


----------



## keystroke

I think piercings are disgusting, on male or female.


----------



## nudemonkei

what about hermies?


----------



## axl blaze

while you said that yourself and the gay gentleman who got the job  both express individuality openly.

however, your place of employement has restricted piercings on its employeers and probably visible tatts as well. in this modern capitalist machine named US it is socially unacceptable for employees to express themselves by body modification. 

its starting to become the norm at all occupations now, it seems


----------



## alasdairm

MzFluffy said:
			
		

> If you were hiring someone to work for you. Would you let their piercings make a difference in your descision? If so why?


it would depend entirely on the nature of the business, the expectations of my customers, health and safety factors and numerous other variables...

alasdair


----------



## L2R

what does a little piece of metal have to do with your personality?

seriously, what's more important: job or piercing?


----------



## masaz

Whee.

I have a few piercings, used to have a lot more, the only one visible at the moment is my nose and my earring. 

These have never affected job prospects, mostly because the jobs I've worked seem to realise that they can be removed during work-hours. I have no idea how it'll sit when I go get my first 'proper' job, but I'm guessing there won't be a problem.


----------



## e5th3r

i have piercings and i think its fucking retarded that people would discriminate against u just because u have a little metal going through a few extra holes. 

to be honest with you, i would NEVER take out a piercing for a job..


----------



## kiwikr720

In answer to your questions:  Yes, I do have more than one piercing.  I currently have my lip, anti-eyebrow, and vertical and horizontal nipple piercings.  I used to have a five barbell star between my shoulder blades as well as my tongue.  You might well guess that I'm very intrigued by body modifications.  However, I find offense in calling ears, belly, tongue piercings trendy mods that don't count.  Here you post complaining about workplaces basically stereotyping pierced individuals as unprofessional, but yet you stereotype people who've got those piercings as trendy sheep, eh?

It seems as though you need to stop being hypocritical before you start pointing fingers.

Anyhow, I think businesses are totally justified in not hiring someone based on piercings.  They are businesses catering to their customers.  So of course, if you are a fine, fancy restaurant whose customers frown upon piercings further than ear lobes...you are not going to hire someone with a lip ring waggling around her mouth.  Just like, if you were to walk into Hot Topic wearing a business suit and carrying an attache case and request an application, it's not likely you'd be taken seriously.

Work is work.  It's not mandated to be the fun place where you get to express yourself creatively in your appearance.  And if you want that ability in your workplace, it's your responsibility to find a job that offers that freedom.  I agree that it's frustrating, but if you're that creative, you'll find a way around the problem (and I don't mean by just donning a clear retainer in the piercing while you're at work).  Plus, I think it's more fun to challenge people's preconceptions.  They see you in full out business attire at the office and marvel at your work ethic and intelligence...so forth and so on.  And then they're just blown away when you tell them who you are or what you do or how you dress outside of work.


----------



## allan51

alasdairm said:
			
		

> it would depend entirely on the nature of the business, the expectations of my customers, health and safety factors and numerous other variables...
> 
> alasdair



my answer exactly. not getting a job because you have piercings is nothing against you, its based on the nature of the business.


----------



## Fawkes

A friend of mine has her labret pierced and she is a registered nurse. I thought for sure that her supervisors as professional healthcare workers would oppose, but from what I understand, she has never had an issue or any repercussions. I don’t think that the intense stigma concerning visible piercings is as present as it was only a few years ago. However, it’s really dependent on how lenient your superior is, the nature of a job, and where you are located in the world. 

I also think it is completely ridiculous to refuse to remove your piercings for a job that prohibits them. Perhaps when you become the president of your own company, you can fully enforce that decision, yet as a subordinate it is part of your job duty to adhere to the required dress code. This should be a brainless internal debate, pay your bills or leave an extra hole in your face. This isn’t rocket surgery.


----------



## Zonee

FuturePig said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has her labret pierced and she is a registered nurse. I thought for sure that her supervisors as professional healthcare workers would oppose, but from what I understand, she has never had an issue or any repercussions. I don’t think that the intense stigma concerning visible piercings is as present as it was only a few years ago. However, it’s really dependent on how lenient your superior is, the nature of a job, and where you are located in the world.
> 
> I also think it is completely ridiculous to refuse to remove your piercings for a job that prohibits them. Perhaps when you become the president of your own company, you can fully enforce that decision, yet as a subordinate it is part of your job duty to adhere to the required dress code. This should be a brainless internal debate, pay your bills or leave an extra hole in your face. This isn’t rocket surgery.



isnt it rocket science???


i have to take out my tongue bar wqhenever i go anywhere near my works headoffice, and only reason i do that is to help in getting a transfer.... other than that it stays in for work


----------



## vibr8tor

Zonee said:
			
		

> isnt it rocket science???




No hun, you're thinking of brain science.    8( 


I'm the RN future pig is referring to.  If my boss had a problem with pierced lips, I wouldn't have gotten it, even though I wanted it so bad for a really long time.  The prior job I had said "no way," but lucky for me they ended up shutting down, forcing me to find a new job.  I love my job, and if I had to choose between a piece of steel in my lip or a job position that allows me to pay my mortgage and support 3 (or 4, depending on how you look at things) people, it would be hard, but I'd choose the job.


----------



## dm3

eh i have holes in my ears from back in the day that never closed so that kinda pisses me off. other than that theyre ok. lip piercings on girls are neat. as for the job thing it really depends, do you want to work at borders or be an insurance salesmen?


----------



## Fawkes

Zonee said:
			
		

> isnt it rocket science???



Some say rocket science, others say brain surgery, I say rocket surgery. I was being witty.


----------



## vibr8tor

*body jewelry question*

Is there an easy way to determine what gauge my tongue piercing and labret post are?  Besides taking them in somewhere?  I want to order some new jewelry online, and I don't want to get the wrong size.


----------



## xena

i think you just have to adjust your screen so that that little box at the top is the right size... then everything should match up.

http://jewelry.about.com/cs/identifyjewelry/l/blgaugechart.htm


----------



## chrissie

your tongue was probably pierced with a 12, labret with a 14.  here's another measurement guide.


----------



## vibr8tor

thanks guys!!!  both links are a HUUUUGE help!  I heart yous.


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

*nose piercings*

So I finally decided to get my nose pierced tomorrow, but I'm a pussy and am terrified of how much it's going to hurt. I was thinking of maybe taking something beforehand to reduce the pain but I'm not sure if what I have will help at all. If I took some Vicodin or maybe some ibuprofen, would that do anything? Or should I just stop being such a baby and let them pierce my nose drug-free?


----------



## plurMONSTER

Since your nose probably won't bleed all that much when you get it pierced, I'd say you might be fine to take some Ibuprofen or something.

But why would you want to get a piercing and not experience it sober?

I used to have 00 gauges in my lobes, and I never took anything to ease the pain.  I have my tongue pierced, and I used to have a cartilage piercing in one ear, and I never, ever got a piercing or gauged my ears (which I always did myself) when I was fucked up.

The experience of being pierced itself is intoxicating enough.


----------



## Evad

No need for painkillers at all! nose is one of the least painful ones and the pain only lasts a second! Just make sure they use a needle and not a gun!


----------



## who_can_say

Yeah just get it done and deal with the pain. All my piercings have been added sans-pain relief and it's not bad.


----------



## swilow

It doesnt hurt really, just shocks you a bit. No more then an ear piercing, but i'd probably take the vicodin anyway.


----------



## rumpled

Go drug free! The best thing about a piercing is the experience. If you're afraid, close your eyes..the pain will just hit you and then it's gone. 

Digressing a little, what is the purpose of getting a tattoo whilst being hypnotized?!?!


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

Haha aw fuck, I just really like how it looks but I've heard so many stories about how much it hurts that I'm all freaked out now. I've only ever had my lobes and cartilage pierced and those were painless, but I thought nose was supposed to be one of the worst. I probably will end up going drug-free though so I can fully experience it. Thanks guys!


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

Okay I just had it and people are crazy. It didn't hurt at all, probably less than my ear cartilage! Stupid youtube kids..


----------



## shutterbug

^yeah, my nose piercing was the least painful piercing i've ever had done...just made me a little light-headed.

did you get it pierced with a hoop?  and what were the care instructions they gave you...it's best to just leave it alone (no saline solution or cleaning it with anything) and let it do it's own natural healing


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

No I just went with a stud 'cause I'm not sure if I would suit a hoop or not. I mentioned that I would like to eventually change it to a ring though so he said he'd fit me for that. The instructions were basically to use some kind of cleanser.. I think he recommended Spectra-Gel or something.. rinse the piercing, put the cleanser on, let it soak for about a minute, rinse it off, and dry. Do it twice everyday for the next month or two. He also said to do one of those sea salt soaks but they recommend that with every piercing and I never did it with my cartilage and I definitely didn't change my pillowcase every night and it turned out fine. 

Do you really think it is better just to leave it? Last night, I cleaned it using regular soap and a Q-tip and the stud kept rising/the screw was moving up and down so much I thought it would fall out!


----------



## DarthMom

doesn't hurt? you are all so fucking lying :D

i have had my clit hood done twice, my ears stretched from normal to 10 gauge in one setting, and my toe tattooed, and my nose piercing was one of the worst....i wouldn't do it again.


mrs mojo, the stud isn't a good idea, supposedly, the piercing nazis say that a hoop is the only choice for a new piercing.

and DONT FUCKING TOUCH IT srsly, that is the best advice you will get. throw your nose in some KOSHER sea salt and warm water once a day and that is it, nothing else. don't touch it.


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

Maybe I just had a really gentle piercer or something  
I can't imagine how nose could hurt more than clit!

Do you know why a stud isn't supposed to be very good? I'm guessing it has to do with the healing process and the fact that a stud moves around A LOT. I'm having trouble keeping my hands away simply because I keep having to push it back in or move the screw on the inside of my nose to make it tighter. I make sure my hands are washed though anytime I do touch it.


----------



## shutterbug

^ yeah, you're supposed to get it pierced with a hoop but lots of piercers will do it with a stud anyway...why a hoop i'm not even really sure, lol.

and darthmom - are you serious?  you must of had a bad piercer!   but srsly...everyone i've ever talked to about it said that it didn't hardly hurt (if at all).  and your clit?  ow!

but yeah, i've had my fair share of piercings and the place i always go to (which is the best shop in my town %) ) used to have you clean it and stuff but then a few years ago they started the 'just leave it alone' deal and it really works better IMO.  i mean wash your face like normal, but i wouldn't get all up in there with a Q-tip or with any special soap.  it actually heals quicker this way b/c you're not irritating it all the time by touching it and moving it around, which btw...don't touch it!!! i know it's hard...


----------



## Mariposa

I would love to put a small, tasteful plain white gold stud in my nose.  Unfortunately, work would go absolutely apeshit if I had any facial piercings or visible tattoos.  

My ear cartilage hurt a LOT and I have a small scar and vein (nothing noticeable unless you look REALLY hard).  I had longer hair at the time and it would catch on my hairbrush.  8)   I took it out after about 6 months.

For my small upper back tat, I didn't take anything.  I'm thinking of getting another, but it would be in the "tramp stamp" area.    I might do it anyway though, I had a great idea.  fuck the haters


----------



## QuestionEverything

DM, your piercer must have sucked ... badly.  I've had several piercings and tattoos; the nose being the _only_ one that was pain _free_.  It made my eyes water like hell, but didn't hurt at all.

Don't mess with it, and don't touch it too much.  The best way I've been told (and what's worked) for me to clean it is to wash your face normally and squirt it with saline solution twice a day (basically salt water).  Do not use peroxide ever, and there isn't really any reason to buy any special cleanser (unless your normal cleanser is especially harsh).


----------



## glitterbizkit

My nose piercing didn't hurt one single bit.  In fact it tickled a little in an almost pleasant way   I've had my earlobes done twice and they hurt much, much more.

Also, mine was done with a stud.  I didn't know better at the time but it turned out perfectly fine.


----------



## nofx

a friend of mine got drunk on some rum and jus did it to himself wit a needle lemon wedge and some rubbin alcohol


----------



## shutterbug

^ eek...piercings while drunk = not good.

i've been thinking about getting my nipples pierced but i think i'm too scared.  any experiences with that anyone? (ow...yikes!)


----------



## TopRocka

Nose piercings look like pimples. Don't get one.


----------



## psychedelicious

Yikes@ nofx

I loved getting a tattoo, but I don't think I want to make a hole in my body just yet.


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

They really are addictive!
I think I'm gonna get my tongue done in the summer and maybe another ear piercing before then.


----------



## vibr8tor

TopRocka said:
			
		

> Nose piercings look like pimples. Don't get one.




  I've always thought exactly the same thing.  I used to have a small mole on the side of my nose, where you would get a piercing stud if you wanted it, and I had it removed cuz it was so distracting.  But they do look cute on some people.


----------



## doofqueen

Doesnt hurt? Bullshit! I've had the side of my nose done twice but it was done the old school way when there wasnt alot of piercing shops and info around (ie when i was about 18 or so) with a gun and it hurt like buggery!

My septum has to be the most painful piercing to date and was actually through the cartlidge and not the "butter spot" and i've had everything pierced at one stage pretty much

*ear stretching
*medusa (2nd most painful)
*nipples
*clit hood
*eyebrow
*labret

etc etc

I don't currently wear ALL those piercings now though but have had them all done

my septum was by far the most painful out of the lot.


----------



## QuestionEverything

doofqueen said:
			
		

> Doesnt hurt? Bullshit! I've had the side of my nose done twice *but it was done the old school way when there wasnt alot of piercing shops and info around (ie when i was about 18 or so) with a gun *and it hurt like buggery!
> 
> My septum has to be the most painful piercing to date and was actually through the cartlidge and not the "butter spot" and i've had everything pierced at one stage pretty much
> 
> *ear stretching
> *medusa (2nd most painful)
> *nipples
> *clit hood
> *eyebrow
> *labret
> 
> etc etc
> 
> I don't currently wear ALL those piercings now though but have had them all done
> 
> my septum was by far the most painful out of the lot.




and that would be why it hurt, it was done with a gun.  Granted, everyone has a different pain tolerance - but i'd have to guess if you had it done with a needle you wouldn't think it hurt.


----------



## shutterbug

my bf has his septum pierced with a barbell in it and everyone always tells him he has boogers in his nose.  haha.

i don't like the hoops on people though...i think it makes them look like a bull.


----------



## Finder

Nose piercings are sexy as hell, IMO. Septum piercings, however, not so much.


----------



## DG

I was thinking of getting a tiny one in my nose but I dont want to do it until after my wedding in September, and after that I only have maybe a year left in school which makes me wary since I doubt I can keep it in when I begin my career. So Id have it for a year. I guess I need to think about how much I really want it.

Ive had my eyebrown, navel, rook, ears done. The only one that really hurt was my rook..god that killed.


----------



## haribo1

I'm just too much of a wimp (and too old) to have piercings or tattoos...pathetic,ay!


----------



## DarthMom

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of getting a tiny one in my nose but I dont want to do it until after my wedding in September, and after that I only have maybe a year left in school which makes me wary since I doubt I can keep it in when I begin my career. So Id have it for a year. I guess I need to think about how much I really want it.
> 
> Ive had my eyebrown, navel, rook, ears done. The only one that really hurt was my rook..god that killed.


but it doesn't cost hardly anything, it isn't as though it is some massive investment. and you may be able to wear a small stud in your nose for a new job. i worked in a professional field with a small one for a short while.


----------



## DG

It isnt the cost, I just dont know if I want to make a hole and only have it a short time. I scar easily  It would be great to have a job that allows it, but what about when interviewing...people judge and Im not so sure theyd ask if Id be willing to take it out. I dont know maybe they would though.

When I took my navel ring out, I now have a scar..luckily my eyebrow scar is hidden by my eyebrow.


----------



## StagnantReaction

Get a clear stud.


----------



## DarthMom

oh it isn't even visible i had mine for only a few months, granted....but i had a lot of problems with it, and you still can't see anything.


----------



## doofqueen

QuestionEverything said:
			
		

> and that would be why it hurt, it was done with a gun.  Granted, everyone has a different pain tolerance - but i'd have to guess if you had it done with a needle you wouldn't think it hurt.



yup - that's why i mentioned the gun but my sister got hers done with a needle and also said it really hurt. 

My septum hurt the most out of all my piercings and that was done with a needle.


----------



## doofqueen

shutterbug said:
			
		

> my bf has his septum pierced with a barbell in it and everyone always tells him he has boogers in his nose.  haha.
> 
> i don't like the hoops on people though...i think it makes them look like a bull.



I used to think that too. Even thought it was a very masculine type piercing but over the last few years changed my mind and see them as quite beautiful. I have a horse shoe in mine currently. It's up high, little and quite femme 

I've been looking for a barbell with spikes so i can be a cavewoman hehehe but havn't been able to find any anywhere 

Or a mini bone through it would be cool


----------



## glitterbizkit

doofqueen said:
			
		

> yup - that's why i mentioned the gun but my sister got hers done with a needle and also said it really hurt.




And mine was done with a gun too and didn't hurt one bit...  Guess everyone's different.


----------



## Ultrapsyber

I want to get my nose pierced... it's been on my mind a lot more these days to get it done and I figure I may as well... 

The only thing is I'm a wuss when it comes to pain... I have such a low tolerance to things... so I'm thinking if I had some strong pain killers with me,  that might be worth dulling the ache somewhat - if I happened to experience any... otherwise I'd go without...

The only other thing that has me worried a bit is that when I got my ears pierced when I was about 14, my ears got infected really badly.  Even though I kept turning the studs and using the antiseptic they gave me, the earlobes started to go all pussy (sorry for being so crude hehe) and swell up over the studs... my Mum had to 'operate' one day and take the studs out and put some thin gold sleepers in instead... so as of today my ear piercings are 'thinner' than normal as my ears never had a chance to fully grow into wearing the thick studs.

I think I will still go for that nose piercing sometime in the not too distant future, but as you can guess I'm just a little afraid of the same thing happening to my nose... and that ain't gonna look pretty if my nose goes through the same thing my ears did...


----------



## subopm420

ive only ever gotten my tongue pierced, and while the actual piercing did not hurt, the ensuing three weeks were hell.  granted i did not really listen and pretty much did w.e i wanted, but still, the mother fucker swol to like twice the size haha


----------



## sushii

When I was younger (and full of teenage angst) I decided that doing my own piercings would be a superb idea. Labret, nose (x2) ears (x3). My nose got pretty infected, but healed without a scar. My labret never got infected, but healed really badly - people still ask me (a good 5 years after I took it out) if I only removed it recently. 

In retrospect, not such a good idea. None of my friends who got it done professionally scarred as much as I did. It also hurt like hell.

As for piercings and jobs: I work in a fairly conservative office and nobody cares about the tiny stud in my nose....although anything more extreme would probably be frowned upon. But nose piercings seem to be pretty acceptable nowdays. Thankfully. I like my one remaining piercing.


----------



## syymphonatic

It's much healthier to get pierced with a needle guys!! srsly!!

nose piercing... I kindof compare it to sharply ripping out nose hairs, with aching and tenderness lasting about a week. I've never pulled my nose hairs out, but I be it feels like getting my nose pierced... hm. probably one of the easier piercings i've had regarding pain and care... I wouldn't suggest anyone dope themselves up for it, though. Take some ibuprofin after it's done instead!!


----------



## StagnantReaction

You need a sterile needle, someone with a steady, firm hand (professional), and specialized soap to wash it every day.

Washing it every day is important. Most people who fail to do this get theirs infected.


----------



## bRoken&foRgoTTen

*an age one should take out piercings?*

I have a total of 8 piercings ... tongue, 4 in left ear, 3 in left

Ive had them all since i was 15 yrs old ... so a total of 7 years so far.

I been thinking, is it time to take them out? I know 22 is young, but im afraid ill be one of those 40 yr old with piercings.

Plus i look a little more professional without them naturally.

I cant pictures myself with out them, it would be like im naked. whats your opinion on them? is it time? hmmm


----------



## aanallein

~22-25 depending on when you find a career and start identifying more with adults than younger people I guess. A lot of people will disagree but I think professionalism is pretty important and having any more than 1 piercing in your ears is pushing the limits a bit.


----------



## rollplayk

at 22? hell no.  people obviously have their own preconceived notions about piercings so if you were entering the professional world then it might be a necessity to tone it down a bit.  otherwise I would think its completely up to you to decide when and if you want to get rid of or keep your piercings.  Be yourself. Be true to yourself..


----------



## foxinaboxwithsox

I am 22 and I used to have 11 piercings: 3 in each ear, both nipples, lip, nose, and a vertical hood.

I took them all out between the ages of 19 and 20, except I left two piercings in each ear.

I don't think there is a "right" age for everyone, but I just felt it was a good time for me, because of the career I was pursuing.  I needed to start looking professional on such a regular basis that I didn't even want to mess with taking them out and putting them back in all the time.


----------



## Dancing_Princess

I don't think there is a right age!!!

But it also depends a lot on your job and things like that, I mean I am 27 and I still have 4 piercings in one ear, 3 in the other and my nose ring which I have had since I was 17, my nose stud is reletivly small though, and I work in a professional office enviroment!!!

I have been apply for new employment and when I do go for interviews I do tend to take my nose stud out but as soon as I walk out of there, it goes straight back in!!!

I think its a personal choice really!!!


----------



## who_can_say

Depends on your career, I s'pose. I'm 28 and I work in a fairly casual workforce. Have the top of my left ear pierced and noone has said anything since I started more than 2 years ago. 

All my other piercings are, erm, under clothing, so I'd really only take those out if I got bored of them.


----------



## doofqueen

It really just depends on you. I don't think piercings have age expiry dates. I know myself though that i get "over" some piercings and take them out just cos it feels right to do so and i have had my time with them (which is one of the reasons i like piercings) I usually go and get different ones though


----------



## Cyc

Piercings are good way to weed out which type of people are too uptight for you to associate with.

If people make a judgement call based on them, it's an added bonus - because those people should be avoided anyways, both in the business world and out.


----------



## vibr8tor

^nice!

I think placing an age on taking out jewelry is retahded.   It's like saying "when you officially hit middle age, you must stop listening to good music, stop trying risky things and start wearing polyester clothes."   WTF?!?!  I didn't even *get* my lip pierced til I was like 32; I have no intention of taking it out any time soon.   My tongue feels naked without a post, so same goes for it.   The reason I got them is because I like how they look, so if anyone else doesn't like it, they really don't have to look at me; it's as simple as that. When they start looking silly to me, I will remove them.  Not until then.


----------



## L2R

whatever you're confortable with mate.


----------



## ladyinthesky

Piercings are who you are and what you like and stand for
i have a tongue ring, 5 in one ear and 3 in the other
i work in an office and im 20, i only take out my tongue ring.....i dont think you should pick an age when you want to get rid of them just put nice, small earrings in


----------



## xena

by the time i was 17 i had 25+ piercings.  they all stayed in until i was 20 and i started student-teaching.  then most of the earings came out (minus the rook, traigus, and helix).  the bellybutton and nipple piercings came out because i was bored with them.

at age 22 i got my own classroom.  time to 'grow up' some more.  or conform.  either way, the tongue piercings came out and i removed my 0gage plugs.

i'm 25 now, about to start a career in a more 'professional' school setting, and i find myself wondering if i should just go all the way and remove my only remaining non-standard piercings- rook, helix, traigus.  i was ready to get rid of all the others when i did.  but, i'm not ready to part with these guys yet.

so when should people do it?  i dunno.  i guess it depends on your personality, your career, your life, etc.  if my career choice wasn't one that required conformity (at least in the beginning) than i probably wouldn't have gotten rid of any yet.   it just depends on where YOU are NOW.


----------



## Cyc

One of the most highly regarded College professors where I went to school was a lead singer of a local punk band and had several piercings.


----------



## Carsick

Take them out when you're bored of them. I honestly don't see why this is an issue.
I work in a professional environment, and while I only have a couple of visible piercings, I don't see the need to remove them, and I am likely to get more soonish.


----------



## AntiAimer

Can it ever be time? If your doing it for trend, take them out NOW!!! If not....what's the problem.

Other then the tongue ring which can rot your teeth...


----------



## Hoss

For me personally I took out my piercings (tongue + ears) a few years ago when I began travelling on business and having to meet with some of the brass of the company in meetings all the time.

I actually kind of miss 'em and have been thinking of getting my ears done again.


----------



## bRoken&foRgoTTen

Thanks for everyones thoughts. I decided, like a few stated above, to keep them till i get bored of them. I suppose I can take them out and put em back in for a job all i want. I just aint ready yet for them to come out perm. If i feel naked with em out at work, then its a sign i aint ready.


----------



## bGIveNs33

ladyinthesky said:
			
		

> Piercings are who you are and what you like and stand for
> i have a tongue ring, 5 in one ear and 3 in the other
> i work in an office and im 20, i only take out my tongue ring.....i dont think you should pick an age when you want to get rid of them just put nice, small earrings in



so what are you standing for with 8 ear piercings?  who does that make you?


----------



## privatecaller

personally i think in a professional job interview you'll be looked down a little bit for having excessive piercings. dats jus me (im unpierced n untattoed)


----------



## sc4t

i took my gauges out once i started looking for jobs.

i didn't take them out because of the job itself cause i could care less what people think about me i just thought of it as a stage i'm moving onto.

first job and all, idk i'm just fucking weird i guess.

i had a tongue piercing i did myself for like 2 days until it became annoying and i took it out for good.


----------



## Thou

*Microdermals (the hot new fad baby!)*

A microdermal or surface anchor has evolved from the techniques used in pocketing, dermal anchoring and transdermal implants. "The idea is to give the aesthetic look of a transdermal implant but with the simplicity and safety of a piercing" (Brian Decker - Pure Body Arts). The simplest way to describe the jewellery is that of a miniaturised transdermal implant, i.e. a flat plate which sits beneath the skin with a single exit for a barbell post giving the visual effect of jewellery (a bead, spike, etc.) that appears to be screwed right into the body.

http://wiki.bmezine.com/index.php/Microdermal

3 Microdermals done by my fiance on the other piercer at her former shop:





What do you guys think? Their implants but easy to remove, even years of having them in, they can be dug out with a simple 12 gauge needle (or in rare cases a scalpel). She learned how to do them watching the guy who split her tongue do it to like ten people, then put 1 in my chest, 3 times in succession in 3 differant places, so she could learn. She also did her first "punch and taper" piercing (http://wiki.bmezine.com/index.php/Punch_And_Taper). Here's a pic.






*So...... Yay or Nay to Dermal Anchors?*


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

YAY!  that shit is HOT son!  and it looks SO easy.  I want one. 

I wish I were still into this scene as I used to be...


----------



## Thou

I'm completely out of it myself, deleted my BME account and everything (so much elitist dicksizing on that site). She doesnt even pierce there anymore, just her friends in our sterile kitchen. We're ordering some microdermals, i'm gettin one in the middle of my pubic mound and one in the center of my chest.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Not really into em, but whatever floats your boat, ya heardddd


----------



## blissfulMenace

ive had a phobia of jewelry since i was a kid.. it spawned from a fear of metal in general.

i couldnt wear jeans until i was like 14..

i could never imagine getting a piercing.. i'd just die probably


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

I got one of these in the summer:






The picture was taken a few hours after I got it done so it still looks a little red/bloody. I was in love with it at first but more recently it's been bugging me 'cause sometimes it gets a little sore when I move around trying to fall asleep. Overall, I think it was worth getting. Although I did tire of the "Did that hurt!?" questions eventually.


----------



## Thou

mrs-mojo-risin said:
			
		

> I got one of these in the summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture was taken a few hours after I got it done so it still looks a little red/bloody. I was in love with it at first but more recently it's been bugging me 'cause sometimes it gets a little sore when I move around trying to fall asleep. Overall, I think it was worth getting. Although I did tire of the "Did that hurt!?" questions eventually.




Did they just pierce it or was it done punch and taper? Either way came out excellant, did it keep (a lot of mine fail, simply because most surface bars fail and reject)?


----------



## wizekrak

Looks tacky to me.


----------



## pr0ficient

retarded


----------



## Thou

pr0ficient said:
			
		

> retarded



Can you elaborate? I'll respect your opinion, but we need a bit more than that I beleive.


----------



## johanneschimpo

^ does it really need an explanation?

Its more like, how about you explain why its not retarded.
Because, by default, the whole idea is retarded.


----------



## Mariposa

It isn't nice to call the way someone who has chosen to express themselves through body modification is "retarded".  I am not a piercing enthusiast myself (though my navel has been pierced for a long time) - but I don't think it's OK to judge others based on the piercings they chose to get.


----------



## SA

Yes, let's leave the one-word non-constructive posts out, please. Thanks.


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

2c-buoyant said:
			
		

> Did they just pierce it or was it done punch and taper? Either way came out excellant, did it keep (a lot of mine fail, simply because most surface bars fail and reject)?



It was just pierced, didn't take very long at all. I was really worried about it rejecting but it's been almost 5 months and so far, so good! It even got caught on a loofa about a month ago (which was one of the most painful few seconds I've ever experienced) but it didn't bleed or anything. Occasionally it gets a bit red when I haven't cleaned it for awhile but nothing too bad.


----------



## Klue

I would have to fly or drive 12 hours to get one of these.
They are only available in one studio in Australia so far, in Sydney (as far as a piercer that I spoke to knows)
My local guy said that he doesnt want to get into them. Cant tell you why though. 

I like them. First time I saw them I remember thinking.. How the hell did they do that, then I investigated and found out. 

:D


----------



## Thou

johanneschimpo said:
			
		

> ^ does it really need an explanation?
> 
> Its more like, how about you explain why its not retarded.
> Because, by default, the whole idea is retarded.



That is by far the single most unfounded, ignorant, and primitive response I've ever gotten to a serious queury based on a provoked response to something I've posted. I've never had a problem with your posts in the past, but come on man, are you serious with this one or just had a few too many?

*If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. Or stay out of my thread.
*
 2c


----------



## Thou

Klue said:
			
		

> I would have to fly or drive 12 hours to get one of these.
> They are only available in one studio in Australia so far, in Sydney (as far as a piercer that I spoke to knows)
> My local guy said that he doesnt want to get into them. Cant tell you why though.
> 
> I like them. First time I saw them I remember thinking.. How the hell did they do that, then I investigated and found out.
> 
> :D



 I can find you an artist in Aus through BME, theirs plenty. Wayde Dunn  (.com), the famous scarification artist was born in Australia, now lives in Philly though. We'll find ya someone.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

2c-buoyant said:
			
		

> That is by far the single most unfounded, ignorant, and primitive response I've ever gotten to a serious queury based on a provoked response to something I've posted. I've never had a problem with your posts in the past, but come on man, are you serious with this one or just had a few too many?
> 
> *If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. Or stay out of my thread.
> *
> 2c



fucking honestly.  

I like that dudes posts usually.  that one however, was RETARDED.  

I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Khadijah

I think it looks pretty damn gross to be real. Whatever you like, but that shit would be like instant, total turnoff for me to see on someone.
 I cant stand seeing that shit on peoples chests, it makes me shiver to look at it. I dont care about other piercings, i dont like big gauges too much but its aight, that shit dont faze me, lip, eye, nose, all that.

 I like the more tuned down discreet lookin piercings ,  to me its more beautiful and attractive when there aint a over load of it. but i definately do like piercings. I aint one of them anti body mod people, unless its some extreme cases. anyways tho, this is just somethin else. I dont see the appeal to it. Some piercings look cool, this to me just looks pretty dumb. If you all about diggin shit out from underneath your skin with a scalpel then whateva. but I think that shits pretty foul. I aint meanin to be totally negative about it, but you asked what we all think about it. I hope this is better than the posts where people just talk shit to you about it. I aint tryna be a dick, just sayin how i see it. 

So i guess ill ask to try and understand it better, What about it do you find attractive? What makes you think its cool? Not callin you out on a debate about it , i mean let me into your way of thinkin about what could make you think this is a supa-fly, good, awesome-o thing? Im interested in hearin what you got to say about it.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

lacey, the "piercings" that are in question here just look like "regular" piercings, so to speak.  you can't tell from looking at them that they do not actually penetrate all the way through the skin.

I think they're kick ass because I've always found body modification to be interesting, and this is just the next step in being able to put what you want, where you want.


----------



## SA

lacey k said:
			
		

> I aint meanin to be totally negative about it, but you asked what we all think about it. I hope this is better than the posts where people just talk shit to you about it. I aint tryna be a dick, just sayin how i see it.
> 
> So i guess ill ask to try and understand it better, What about it do you find attractive? What makes you think its cool? Not callin you out on a debate about it , i mean let me into your way of thinkin about what could make you think this is a supa-fly, good, awesome-o thing? Im interested in hearin what you got to say about it.



Not trying to quash any debate here, lacey, but asking people to explain why they like certain things is taking it further than it needs to go, IMHO. Do people need to explain why they like certain forms of art, certain foods, certain music, certain people? No. Neither should they have to explain why they like a certain style of body modification over another. It's okay if they volunteer such information in the course of conversation, but to ask them to explain themselves just because you don't approve is a bit too much.

I can understand if people are asked for advice or experiences or the newest and coolest thing out in this area. But "Why do you like it - explain yourself"? Not the best approach, IMO.

I don't have any piercings myself, but I do find these ones very appealing. The only thing I don't like is that they are permanent, in the sense that if someone wanted to wear then only on odd days, taking them of on even days, they couldn't.


----------



## AmorRoark

I personally took Lacey's comment as mere curiosity. I think it's a good thing to try and understand people that think differently than you. Granted, your point about not reallly being able to explain why one likes a certain thing can be damn near impossible is valid but she wasn't asking for them to _explain themselves_ in the negative way you protray it. 

I think I would gain from trying to understand the whole thought process behind getting something that I would never dream of doing. For example, I would never dream of tattooing someone's name on me but when others explained why they did it I understood better and have probably stopped judging people I see with names on their body. And as I said before, I think that's where lacey's at too. 

Correct me if I'm wrong lacey. I really shouldn't try to put words in people's mouths.


----------



## SA

/put's AmorRoark's glasses on; reads lacey's post again

My apologies, lacey k, my dear curious lady. Please carry on being curious. 

/hands back AmorRoark her glasses


----------



## Thou

lacey k said:
			
		

> I think it looks pretty damn gross to be real. Whatever you like, but that shit would be like instant, total turnoff for me to see on someone.
> I cant stand seeing that shit on peoples chests, it makes me shiver to look at it. I dont care about other piercings, i dont like big gauges too much but its aight, that shit dont faze me, lip, eye, nose, all that.
> 
> I like the more tuned down discreet lookin piercings ,  to me its more beautiful and attractive when there aint a over load of it. but i definately do like piercings. I aint one of them anti body mod people, unless its some extreme cases. anyways tho, this is just somethin else. I dont see the appeal to it. Some piercings look cool, this to me just looks pretty dumb. If you all about diggin shit out from underneath your skin with a scalpel then whateva. but I think that shits pretty foul. I aint meanin to be totally negative about it, but you asked what we all think about it. I hope this is better than the posts where people just talk shit to you about it. I aint tryna be a dick, just sayin how i see it.
> 
> So i guess ill ask to try and understand it better, What about it do you find attractive? What makes you think its cool? Not callin you out on a debate about it , i mean let me into your way of thinkin about what could make you think this is a supa-fly, good, awesome-o thing? Im interested in hearin what you got to say about it.



Don't worry Lace, I've read enough of your screeds to never take offense to your colorful grasp on the human language, I actually quite admire your in-your-face humanity, your balls and your quick whit. Now to the questions at hand:

It's not meant for everyone, as with most things in life, that's self evident. Its just one of those things that's not mentioned on here very often, and seeing as how this is one underground community, I had just assumed you'd be privy to the thoughts and ideals and customs of another minority of other "counterculturists." You can't deny the similarity between the Drug community and the Mod community, their both defying tradition/societal standards, their both illegal in the eyes of the law (practicing medical surgery without a license and whatnot, etc).

Microdermals are not permanant, Transdermal Implants are. I've had 3 already put into me and they came out much easier than going in, and were the least painful of all peircing procedures I've gotten (even ears, lips, nipples, even my cock for christ sake). Shit, PTFE implants aren't even permanent, you just cut them out (and if you can IV drugs, I can't see any reason why you'd have a problem with minor surgery).

Different Strokes for differantly idealed folks. I find them to be beautiful, much like I find tattoos and scarification to be beautiful. Suspension is beautiful too, more of an enlightenment practice than enything else (I'll include pics to REALLY freak you out). _Most of these practices are deep rooted in infinitly ancient cultures, southeast asians stretch their nostrils to enormous gauges over an inch, native americans used to suspend to acheive enlightnment, I forget which culture but their was one that would split their tongues and stretch them so they could roll them back into their mouths to aid in breathing excersises. Now, doesn't all of this seem firmiliar to you? American/South American shamanism, buddhist ideals, ancient practices (much like the taking of drugs to enhance one's consciousness). But I digress._

I just don't personally like standard piercings is all, detest eyebrows (not anti eyebrows, their surface bars). Hate nostrils unless their stretched, HATE belly buttons (unless their stretched) etc, but thats just MY opinion.

_I took no offense to your opinions, except for the remark about being "foul and pretty dumb." I know that's your style dear, but a little uncalled for I think_.

Your into tattoos right? Check out my thread on my inner lip tattoo, I posted some pics of the wife's tattoos so tell me what you think, I know your a half hour from my house and she charges half price (or less depending on the client), 50 an hour. Or just come by and eat some freshly flushed fungus, either way, be well!

*And for the record, I don't think anything on this planet is "cool." Interesting maybe, but cool doesn't register in my vocabulary.*

Also I no longer have that piercing, I let my wife practice her dermal punches and tapers on me, kept it for a day then took it out. Who wants to die without a few scars?

peace/love
2c

_____________________________________
Ok, now i'm gonna be a dick and REALLY offend you...




This is a very popular practice, growing in popularity over the past few years.


----------



## MDPVagrant

Me no like either... looks very simply like a nail hammered into the body, thus the "did it hurt a lot" questions.  No thanx... I like very subtle stuff myself, this is way to blatant for my tastes.


----------



## Thou

mrs-mojo-risin said:
			
		

> I got one of these in the summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture was taken a few hours after I got it done so it still looks a little red/bloody. I was in love with it at first but more recently it's been bugging me 'cause sometimes it gets a little sore when I move around trying to fall asleep. Overall, I think it was worth getting. Although I did tire of the "Did that hurt!?" questions eventually.




How did it heal or how is it healing, whichever the case. A lot of times they'll get pissed and start to reject. I suggest doing daily sea salt soaks, just take a small glass fill it with a pinch of sea salt (best antisceptic in the world) and soak for no more than 5 minutes daily. Even if it's giving you no problems, couldn't hurt and I apoligize if you were well aware of this.

And on the "did that hurt," you think that's annoying? My wife is working a retail job right now and every other person she sees gives her some rude question about her ears, her neck tattoo, anything that looks different about her. She gets so pissed off, but quick whitted and usually will put a rude cat in their place so casually it causes no scene. Their was a friend of hers that actually printed up small business cards answering every question she had ever been asked about her mods. Funny, no?


----------



## Thou

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> Me no like either... looks very simply like a nail hammered into the body, thus the "did it hurt a lot" questions.  No thanx... I like very subtle stuff myself, this is way to blatant for my tastes.



Takes less time and is much less painful than any piercing I've ever had, and I've retired over 20.


----------



## Khadijah

SA, yea Amor had me right. You slippin!  I definately meant it in a "Hey whats up with that lemme get in your head" way , not a "OMG, Like, So, totally, like, how could like Like that, OMG!" way. :D

ANyways, 2-c, Thats whats up. I can feel where youre comin from. suspension dont bug me out, I believe its called Thaipusan or somethin like that over in thailand. I always thought it was kinda interesting. Ima be back soon to respond more to this, right now im catchin a ride somewhere, so I gotta roll out for a minute but ill be back, For now, Pause right where I left off....


----------



## xena

i kinda like it... although i'm not into mods anymore (i've long since taken all mine out)

i think it's best to get an odd number done... then when people see it they wonder how the hell you did it.  an even number may just look like a usual surface piercing w/ barbell.


----------



## vanth

I like them.  Looks neat.


----------



## Thou

lacey k said:
			
		

> SA, yea Amor had me right. You slippin!  I definately meant it in a "Hey whats up with that lemme get in your head" way , not a "OMG, Like, So, totally, like, how could like Like that, OMG!" way. :D
> 
> ANyways, 2-c, Thats whats up. I can feel where youre comin from. suspension dont bug me out, I believe its called Thaipusan or somethin like that over in thailand. I always thought it was kinda interesting. Ima be back soon to respond more to this, right now im catchin a ride somewhere, so I gotta roll out for a minute but ill be back, For now, Pause right where I left off....



_Outta Sight lady! Get back to me now, don't be a stranger round' these parts 
_


----------



## ink907

^ i've heard about the piercings right above the pubic mound, i've thought about getting it, is it a microdermal or a piercing?


----------



## tribal girl

I'm personally quite into piercings/tattoos and the history behind them, but to me, this isn't aesthetically pleasing. But if it's your body I believe you should be allowed to do whatever the hell you want to it without anyone elses say so.


----------



## katmeow

As with any body mods, it's all depends on positioning. I quite like the look of mrs-mojo-risin's 

Are there any limitations to where you can get these done?


----------



## Thou

ink907 said:
			
		

> ^ i've heard about the piercings right above the pubic mound, i've thought about getting it, is it a microdermal or a piercing?



It's called a christina piercing and it's a surface piercing, usually done with a surface bar, which are harder to heal. Usually done on girls, but you could use a surface bar. Microdermal would heal quicker easier and be a lot less painful though.

Here's an example: 
*NSFW*:


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

2c-buoyant said:
			
		

> *So...... Yay or Nay to Dermal Anchors?*



nay
but i mainly dont like any body modification, so i cant be a judge in this game
as for piercing i like to accuse my brace days to have kill my possible love story with putting metal through my skin,,, fucking brace...
one thing i know is that i like it a lot more when its done with more organic material 
like those nice earring on that first pic
but i like it better without bracelet, medallion, jewelry, tattoo, piercing......
i mean even changing hair color or putting much effort to look like something less natural
yeah i think that how i like it,, natural
i did some nudism this summer and yeah, fuck even clothes, hehe thanks _________(insert your regional deity) for clothes when its -20°C like today tho...

so yeah i like it "natural" or without putting much effort, but im more into people than what they look like, so i can still appreciate it from their perspective, and i like art and its usually a artsy crowd that are into that form of expression so it fits the bill

body painting or dressing up for Halloween (even when its not Halloween) is as far as i care to go
well the futur might import some cool shit tho, i wouldn't say no to a usb port and the likes...


----------



## Infinite Jest

2c-buoyant, dude: use NSFW tags if you're going to post something like that, _please_


----------



## Thou

sorry dick n00b move


----------



## Dissonance

I really think they look like a freak mishap with the buttons of a jacket or something. I mean, maybe strategic placement on tattoos or something, but otherwise it just looks like you were getting pierced by a drunk.


----------



## Arzi

in my opinion that is some bullshit


----------



## ink907

2c-buoyant said:
			
		

> It's called a christina piercing and it's a surface piercing, usually done with a surface bar, which are harder to heal. Usually done on girls, but you could use a surface bar. Microdermal would heal quicker easier and be a lot less painful though.
> 
> Here's an example:
> *NSFW*:



no, i was meaning the piercing a few inches above ones dick, i've heard of people using a vibrating piercing there to stimulate the clit during sex... you know what i'm refering to?


----------



## Thou

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> i like it a lot more when its done with more organic material



I usually use only vegan organic plugs in my ears, either Ebony, Bloodwood, Bamboo, that sort of thing. Google onetribe organics for beautiful examples (all custom work).


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^yeah i remember a guy who was using a porcupine quills in is nose,, that was pretty cool


----------



## clamjuice

*opinions on male nose piercings*

So i have been wanting to get a nose ring for some time now and think im gonna do it regardless of what people have to say, but iam curious as to what the kind people here at bluelight have to say about male nose rings. 

A couple of my friends say it would look good, a couple say it would look bad. Its either gonna be a tattoo or a piercing, id rather do the piercing as it would be much easier to get rid of in the future if i wanted to, which im sure i will like other piercings i have had in the past.

So yea, looking for opinions from both males and females.


----------



## Finder

I don't really have an opinion other than septum piercings look dumb on just about anybody.


----------



## clamjuice

naw, im going for the left nostril, no cattle look for me.


----------



## Pander Bear

its probably the last thing i'd want pierced on my face


----------



## katmeow

I rarely see anyone who looks good with a nose piercing, male or female. I can think of maybe two people who I've ever thought it suited them, but that's just my personal preference on that particular piercing. I'm not the biggest fan.


----------



## TALLY

Nose piercings on dudes are homosexually gay.

Why dont you go ahead and get your belly button pierced too, while youre at it.


----------



## Khadijah

only one guy could pull it off, and that was Tupac. On any other dude = wack as hell , and yes, quite gay.


----------



## spork

If you want it then go for it. Your opinion of it is the only one that really matters.


----------



## Johnny1

To me, that kind of visible, in-your-face piercing (so to speak) means I consider the wearer to be a kid and don't take them seriously with regard to anything work-related.  If you're in the music biz or otherwise don't care about advancing in the business world, do what spork said and get it if you like it.  If you have intentions of advancing your career or generally being taken seriously by others who are not into body modification, you're shooting yourself in the foot if you get it.


----------



## Beatlebot

I honestly can't remember seeing that kind of piercing on a guy. I know I must have at some point but I can't remember it.

Personally I think that eyebrow piercings are hot on men. That would probably be the only piercing I'm actually a fan of, otherwise I'm not really into it at all. I had my own nose pierced for a while and it caused more problems than it was worth. You'll probably get rid of it when you get your next cold.


----------



## Km013

clamjuice said:
			
		

> So i have been wanting to get a nose ring for some time now and think im gonna do it regardless of what people have to say, but iam curious as to what the kind people here at bluelight have to say about male nose rings.
> 
> A couple of my friends say it would look good, a couple say it would look bad. Its either gonna be a tattoo or a piercing, id rather do the piercing as it would be much easier to get rid of in the future if i wanted to, which im sure i will like other piercings i have had in the past.
> 
> So yea, looking for opinions from both males and females.



Honestly, the first thing I think when I see very visible nose piercing(s) on anyone is "douchebag".

But life is about making yourself happy, it doesn't matter what other people think.


----------



## blissfulMenace

Km013 said:
			
		

> Honestly, the first thing I think when I see very visible nose piercing(s) on anyone is "douchebag".
> 
> But life is about making yourself happy, it doesn't matter what other people think.



the first think i think when i see nose piercings half the time, especially with studs is "zit"

if it is a ring i usually think "gay" which in no way is a negative thing, its just a thought that crosses my mind. i realize it is stereotypical, but its like seeing a beautiful girl and your jaw dropping, its just a natural reaction that cannot really be helped.

just thought id put my 2 cents in


----------



## meowfunction

i got a black nose ring a few months ago (im a guy) as a bit of a joke one day, and i cant bring myself to take it out - i think i may have begun to like it!


----------



## atri

if its in the left nostril you are straight
if its in the right nostril you will be visited by three ghosts and a poultrygeist


----------



## SA

I saw one of those tiny little studs on a lady's nose today. The lady had to be at least sixty five, dressed to impress and no, she was not East Indian.  Seems to be all the rage these days, so who are we to argue?


----------



## Max Power

lacey k said:
			
		

> only one guy could pull it off, and that was Tupac. On any other dude = wack as hell , and yes, quite gay.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

unless you are a rock star...yuck but do what you want man you can always take it out


----------



## swilow

I got a nose ring and I do believe I am male (woohoo, its in my right nostril too)-






I like them. I like body decoration though in general.


----------



## vibr8tor

I don't like them, cuz I hatehatehate seeing stuff up peoples nose, and piercing studs count.  It grosses me out.  ~BUT~ if you like the look, then do it.  It isn't permanent, and you should be getting it because you want it, not because other people want you to get it done.  I took tons of shit from family and friends when I got my tongue (and later my lip) pierced, but years later I still have them both cuz I like them.  no other reason


----------



## blissfulMenace

atri said:
			
		

> if its in the left nostril you are straight
> if its in the right nostril you will be visited by three ghosts and a poultrygeist



i believe the saying is "left is right right is wrong?" am i right?

either way even if i see a guy who can pull it off, i still immediately have the reaction of "gay" in my head


----------



## MDPVagrant

All I really think looks good on a guy is a left ear piercing.  If you do get a nose piercing tho, I'd go for the middle rather than one or the other nostril (too feminine IMO).


			
				blissfulMenace said:
			
		

> i believe the saying is "left is right right is wrong?" am i right?


For ears, yes... not sure there's any such standard for the nose tho.


----------



## TopRocka

Are you gay? If so, go for it.


----------



## TopRocka

Beatlebot said:
			
		

> Personally I think that eyebrow piercings are hot on men.



1998 holllaaaa


----------



## JerryBlunted

i'm not a big supporter of jewelry on men in any form. seems whack to me, but its your life.


----------



## swilow

TopRocka said:
			
		

> Are you gay? If so, go for it.



Why does a guy with a nose-ring equal gay? I'm not gay and have a nose-ring...to be honest, I had never heard that particular stereotype before. I think nose-rings look good on guys and gals. I fail to see how it is a symbol of homosexuality, but then I get a fair few guys coming onto me so hmmm.... I'm sorry, but its rather sad if a simply hoop of metal through the nose automatically means I am being judged as something I'm not really, and I also find it sad that it seems that people associate being gay with something unfavorable, thus the 'warnings' in this thread. But, any judgers, besides on aesthetics, I guess can go get fucked  

Does the picture of my nosering look disgusting?  %)


----------



## Arzi

I think that it looks stupid, is an incredible waste of money, is pretentious, and is in poor taste.


----------



## Nickatina

Nose rings look weird on almost anyone, male or female. Although there are some really good looking freaky girls that can pull it off. Not a single guy I have seen can pull off a nose ring - it always looks really awkward, and is a good source for jokes.


----------



## BA

I think they look very feminine. 

If a passed a guy on the street with a nose ring I would think he prefers the touch of a man. 

Unless you're going for that obvious "look at me - I'm gay" look.

Thats just my .02 USD.


----------



## The Funky Ferret

Man...so much for being open-minded....

[*SA* edit: be nice] If you like it, do it. But you gotta be 100% sure. If not then the nay-sayers will eat you up and spit you out for being a poser. It's all about self confidence.


----------



## swilow

Arzi said:
			
		

> I think that it looks stupid, is an incredible waste of money, is pretentious, and is in poor taste.



You should try to explain your increasingly irritating comments instead of just posting crud and then moving on. 

I can't believe how narrow minded the majority of people here seem to be.   Well, I can but seriously, its weird. 

BTW, my piercing was free courtesy of a fine splinter of metal. Really set me back a lot.


----------



## spork

It's not like a tattoo where it's hard to cover up or can't be taken out. You're the one who decides how permanent a piercing is. I would never get one because I don't think it would look good on me and I got over the facial piercings a few years ago. That's just me though and I'm also a female, but whatever. 

It should be up to the person who gets it and no one else really. If you care so much about what people think of you because of a nose piercing, then maybe it really isn't right for you.


----------



## Pimp Lazy

My girlfriend has had her nose pierced multiple times and you can't tell anymore.  No scars at all.  Same with her eyebrows.  Luckily the nipple rings are still in.

Peace,
PL


----------



## BA

The Funky Ferret said:
			
		

> Man...so much for being open-minded....



Sorry if my opinion doesn't fit your open minded status.


----------



## swilow

^It doesn't fit mine either, can I have an apology?


----------



## BA

I also don't like peas, listening to anything arabic, and rottweilers.

Does that make me close minded too?


----------



## MDPVagrant

swilow said:
			
		

> I can't believe how narrow minded the majority of people here seem to be.   Well, I can but seriously, its weird.


Perhaps some are, but there's a difference between that and simply feeling they look bad or feminine.  It's purely a matter of taste, and fwiw I fall mostly into the latter camp.  Sorry, if it's a personal matter to you I apologize, but keep in mind that people can't help their aesthetic sensibilities.


----------



## Max Power

If there's someone here handing out apologies, I'd like one to ya know.


----------



## SA

I removed a couple of posts, if anyone is looking. Let's tone this down a notch, please. Opinions are acceptable, as long as they don't get personal. Opinions should also be accepted as opinions and should not be taken personally, if can be helped.


----------



## clamjuice

REPOST hahah

im going to get the piercing, and im comfortable with my heterosexual status so feel free to see me as gay if you pass my way


----------



## igotthatwork

think i'm gonna get a toothpick through mine:


----------



## blissfulMenace

i think its stupid that you guys ask our opinion, and when we diagree were all of a sudden closed-minded...
yea, i dont like it, you asked, i told you; i told you the exact thoughts that go through my head when i see a guy with a nose ring

and swilow: your nose ring does not look bad, matter of fact you pull it off quite well, but like i said before as soon as i saw it i figured you were gay. dont ask my why. something about the curve of it i suppose, but i dont think that makes me closed minded. its just a primitive reaction


----------



## strigoi

I got mine done when i was 18 as a stupid kid/rebellious thing. I stopped were stuff in it a long time ago, but the hole is still there, it never grows back over like ears do. 

And anyone that says it doesn't hurt like hell is lying. It is sore for like a month afterward too.

edit - i'm talking about a septum piercing.


----------



## swilow

> and swilow: your nose ring does not look bad, matter of fact you pull it off quite well, but like i said before as soon as i saw it i figured you were gay. dont ask my why. something about the curve of it i suppose, but i dont think that makes me closed minded. its just a primitive reaction



That explains a bit then  This is weird, I think it may be a US thing or something....At least, in Australia nose-rings are normally associated with bums or hippies or punks or or ferals or dumpster-divers, whatever. Tha main thing assumed about me, I think, is that I take drugs....



> Perhaps some are, but there's a difference between that and simply feeling they look bad or feminine. It's purely a matter of taste, and fwiw I fall mostly into the latter camp. Sorry, if it's a personal matter to you I apologize, but keep in mind that people can't help their aesthetic sensibilities.



No need to apologize, I just sincerely find this thread weird. I just haven't heard this stereotype, so it does lead me to assume people are being narrow-minded on this partciaular subject; but I haven't intended to offend or be rude . When I got my piercing I was mindful of the 'feminity' of it, but that was more prevalent I think when it was a little flashing stud. Big hooop doesn't seem the same....all aethestics I guess.

What about tongue rings for guys?


----------



## JerryBlunted

to paraphrase chris rock =

"if a girl has a tongue ring... she will suck your dick."

"if a guy has a tongue ring... he will suck your dick."


----------



## threelibras99

MaxPowers said:
			
		

>




MMmm mm. I was thinking the same thing.
I think a nose ring on a guy would be sexy


----------



## Max Power

threelibras99 said:
			
		

> MMmm mm. I was thinking the same thing.
> I think a nose ring on a guy would be sexy



note to self:

get a nose ring.


----------



## Khadijah

MaxPowers said:
			
		

>



No, he definately looks like he takes it in the butt. Lenny kravitz is a lame ass wannabe rockstar who plays shitty pop rock and dresses like a woman who reads too much vogue told him what to wear, so no he definately aint pullin it off, and that stud in one ear ring in the other shit looks kinda ...weird too.....Your submitted evidence is rejected. 


Anyways, i think in the US the connotation of a nose piercing on a dude is that its gay but maybe not in other countries and that explains it. Iunno. it just seems like that. I dont know why it looked good on Pac but pretty much anything did, but I never seen another dude with it that I could honestly say wouldnt look better if he had took it out, you feel me?


----------



## pennywise

lacey k said:
			
		

> I dont know why it looked good on Pac but pretty much anything did...



Because 2pac was so badass that he could wear a dress and still be gangsta.


----------



## Mona Lisa

I have this snobbish thing whereby it seems a little common to me for girls under, say, 14 or 15 to have their ears pierced.  I realise it's cultural for some people and I respect that; but I've simply never liked how it looks especially babies and small children.

I don't think it's AWFUL for a teenage boy to have one ear pierced, though I personally have never liked piercings on boys.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

i got my ears pierced mostly for my 10th birthday but also b/c i stopped sucking my thumb   i made the decision to do it and i'm happy that my mom allowed ME to make such a "major" decision regarding my body. i have a daughter, she is 3.5 and her ears are not pierced. when she was born, i decided to leave the decision with her and make it a special thing if she does decide to get them done. some people, like my grandmother, just don't like the idea of "changing" their bodies in any way. she has never had any piercings nor tattoos (she wears clip-ons! :D) and she always says, "if god intended for me to have holes in my body, i would've been born with them." 

right now, my daughter is a total girly-girl. she's into makeup and dresses and nail polish, ear piercings and fancy hairdos but as she grows older, she may change her attitude toward all of these things. i would rather HER make the decision and have it be something she wanted instead of me choosing it for her. 

that being said, i have no problem with other parents who feel it's ok to have their daughter's or son's ear(s) pierced at a young age, that's their decision and i wholly respect it


----------



## jaymie

I totally can't understand infant piercings. Remind me why do babies need to be adorned? Oh right, because they are our pets and they will look more cute or something! Yay!! 

As if they need to impress people. 

If they actually had some choice in it or it had even a slightly significant meaning like it does in some other cultures, than I can totally respect that. For instance, most traditional Indian infant-ear piercings are centered around an intentional ritual ceremony. It's not just about slapping some metal in the ear and going, awwww, she/he's so cute!!! 

Putting metal in a *developing* body can be especially unhealthy too. There are many points in the ears representing every energy center of the body. Any metal piercings near a meridian will short circuit the energy flow and could potentially cause unseen problems, especially in an unhealthy child _or_ adult.


----------



## vibr8tor

jaymie said:
			
		

> If they actually had some choice in it or it had even a slightly significant meaning like it does in some other cultures, than I can totally respect that. For instance, most traditional Indian infant-ear piercings are centered around an intentional ritual ceremony. It's not just about slapping some metal in the ear and going, awwww, she/he's so cute!!!



culture shmulture.  i'm of the belief that respect should be given to everyone, and only taken away if there's a good reason.  i'm sure that there are a lot of traditional Indians who go along with their "culture" blindly, because it was engrained in them and they never bother to question it.  

when i see a toddler with earrings, i think it looks cute.  but it's a subjective issue.  my mom is italian, and she was a baby when her ears were done. back then, (and maybe still now; i don't know) it was an italian cultural thing.  so if that makes it acceptable for them, why isn't it ok for others to do the same?  who appointed all the nay-sayers as Culture Police?


----------



## B9

Peircing babies reduces them to the level of status symbols in my opinion. Poor fuckers I can envisage some neurotic bulimic kid hounded by fashion demons all their life.

Still they're your kids you get to choose how to fuck up their lives.


----------



## vibr8tor

it barely hurts, and only for a second.  i found it much more painful having my hair brushed, because it was always long when i was little, and it always got huge rats nests at the nape.  so how is it any different than dressing your kid in the clothes you want to see them in, or having their hair braided with beads?


----------



## jaymie

I'm not saying it is good or bad, better or worse---its just my perspective. I see yours too and you're totally right about some people going into it blindly. That is exactly what I am saying too, just speaking from the other side.  Do you see that?


----------



## Khadijah

Who cares....When I was a baby they pierced my ears....I kno maaaad ppl that do that...It is very common in Italian families to pierce your baby girls ears...Who gives a fuck, id do it to my kind sure. I dont see nothing wrong with it at all. it aint like you cant just take it out afterwards. Its ears, it aint your nose or your nipple or nothing, its just a ear. Wheres the line? To me the lines pretty clear to anyone who aint tryna play devils advocate. anyone with a small amount of logic and a level headed perspective can see a difference between piercin a babys ears, and their nose or lip or eyebrow, so i dont even see why anyone would argue it unless they want to split hairs and try and make a arguement where there dont need to be one. If i have a baby girl whenver i have kids someday her ears will be pierced as a baby, definately. If she dont like it when she older she can take it out. Whatever. i dont see what is such a controversy about this....


edit, LOL vibby, i didnt read none of the answers to this post before i replied, and i seen that you said that shit about bein italian...LOL same here...When i was a baby the first thing my grandfather said was " so when you gonna get her ears pierced?!" :D


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Khadijah

What is the point of that post?


----------



## Pillthrill

because I can...
its to like its completely non-related. Chill.


----------



## AmorRoark

I hope all of you who are saying the 'who cares, it doesn't hurt that bad' aren't against circumcision as well.


----------



## Khadijah

I dont give a fuck about circumsicion either.

Pillthrill my point is just that generally in forums like SO where its more serious discussion, its a good look to post a thought out response, postin a pic as a reply is the normal thing to do in the lounge but in here its a lil different. a pic like that is just takin up space. if u did it with a reply it would be different....thas all. i aint gonna lie, i seen a reply so i went to click on it, I was jus curious to see some more peoples thoughts on it and then nothing but a picture , i was like damn, cmon, i wanted to see what people had to say, not see a goofy-ass lookin baby with piercings lol. Thats all. aint no thang just pointin it out....


----------



## Pillthrill

sorry to dissapoint you...


----------



## d-phex

Who on earth would pierce an infant/toddler's ears? They are already the image of perfection and beauty.


----------



## B9

^ Sweetly made point!


----------



## Mariposa

I really hope that picture is photoshopped.  

I had my ears pierced as a kid and it wasn't a big deal.  I remember wanting to get it done because I thought it looked pretty.   Don't get the association with "white trash" - my upbringing was (on paper anyways) pretty middle class.

Tattoos on babies of course are ridiculous and if that was real, it would be child abuse IMO.  If I have children, anything beyond an ear piercing or 2 can wait until they're 18.


----------



## Khadijah

Mariposa that pic is clearly photoshopped lol. 

Iunno, i guess its jus different beleifs for diff. people. i dont know how it would make somebody white trash neither, that one dont make much sense to me. Im one of those ppl that will be dressin up their kid in some cute-ass baby nikes tho so yall prolly would hate on it regardless


----------



## princess.jessa

had my ears pierced at 4.... and they became infected and my mum had to take the out... something to do with me not being mature enough to look after them and the longgg hair i had at the time.

i remember reading an article about this, and there were some interesting comments. maybe take a look at these opinions, im not sure myself, but modblog is created by people in the piercing/body modification industry.
http://modblog.bmezine.com/2008/04/15/piercing-babies/
http://modblog.bmezine.com/2007/08/04/these-pictures-upset-me/
http://modblog.bmezine.com/2007/06/29/knee-suspension-age-10/
http://modblog.bmezine.com/2006/11/29/northern-thailand/
http://modblog.bmezine.com/2006/08/31/needles-not-guns/

so check these links out, they might help you make up your mind.


----------



## NeoMeeko

I had my ears pierced at 18 months old, got the second holes done at oh... I think 15 years old? And my cartilage at 15 I think too... maybe 16. I have a daughter that is 4 1/2 and we just got her ears done. Yes she screamed. But 10 minutes later she was fine and she LOVES her earrings now. If people think its wrong, so be it... but this is what I think...

You do whats best for you and your baby. I nursed my daughter for over a year, some people thought it was ridiculous I nursed that long. Some woman won't nurse their babies at all and go straight to formula. Some parents choose to cloth diaper their children, some use disposable. What does this have to do with anything?!?! I do whats best for my child, you do whats best for yours.


----------



## spork

I don't really think it's right for people to pierce a baby's ears. They should wait until they have a say in the matter and actually want it done.

I had my ears pierced at age 5 and I had to beg to have them done. Eventually they closed up because I didn't wear earrings enough and I had them redone again when I was 11. Now they've closed up yet again and I highly doubt I'll have them pierced a 3rd time.


----------



## mariacallas

awww.....
I had my ears pierced when I was 10 years old...but my younger sister had it pierced when she was an infant. 
Anyhoo...like the Italians..a  lot of Filipinos do it as well. It's no big deal. 
Although I respect each and everyone's opinions about it here.


----------



## AmorRoark

Honestly when it comes down to it I think it's another method of gendering unknowning infants and masking it with a cultural identity. It's not like female babies who don't have their ears pierced are going to avoid this genderfication but still...


----------



## Khadijah

Its only as deep as you make it out to be. If you raise your kid tellin them that then thats what theyre gonna believe. if you raise your kid without it bein a issue then it aint like its gonna have some kind of negative effect on their idea of their self and their gender or some shit. make a big deal and it will be a big deal. dont, and it aint gonna have no effect either way.


----------



## AmorRoark

It's not like one's parenting is the only factor that causes someone to be placed under the pressure of gendered norms. We all are from just about every source. Some just choose to see it and others don't while others still recognize it but don't care. 

It sort of bothers me but I accept that it's basically unavoidable to a certain extent.

Just because it doesn't bother you or you don't think it's a big deal doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## tribal girl

spork said:
			
		

> I don't really think it's right for people to pierce a baby's ears. They should wait until they have a say in the matter and actually want it done.



Exactly what I was gonna say.


----------



## Doctor-G

spork said:
			
		

> I don't really think it's right for people to pierce a baby's ears. They should wait until they have a say in the matter and actually want it done.




QFT, as they say

edit: nowhere near as bad as circumcision, but it's the same principle from where I sit


----------



## vibr8tor

most guys who are circumcised don't seem to mind that the decision was made for them.


----------



## Doctor-G

^^What about the ones who aren't in that category? It's wrong to mutilate babies, even if they're your babies.

At least piercings heal


----------



## DarthMom

ok, thread is like OLD. and feelings that i put out yrs ago, still vehemently remain the same. don't HURT your child for vanity, i find that pretty lame, culture or not. words like mutilate are really overreaching, but srsly. make an ouchie for vanity sake? please try to convince me why this isn't wrong.


----------



## HalfTime

I think that parents should wait until they're kids have a say.  I wanted to pierce my daughters ears when she was a baby, but I waited until she said "mom I want my ears pierced" at age 6.  Why?  Because I think I have no right, to decide that for her.  Its HER body.  Her ears.  Where do I get off thinking I have the right to do that to her?  Plus it hurts.  Doesnt matter how much it hurts, its still pain.  I also wasnt going to mess up the trust she had in me.  As an infant, trust and security is a must.  How great would she feel if mommy held her down and did something that hurt her?  

There's no good excuse for it.  I can't say its for her well being, or that its good for her, or its vital for her health.  Like when babies get their shots (which I also hate).  Thats for their health, well being, its a needed evil to keep them healthy.  

So I guess to me - getting an infants ears pierced is akin to making them eat a cupcake.  Along that same train of thought, taking an infant in to get their shots is like making them eat vegetables.  Hopefully that follows.....

So for me, I think its wrong to do it and while I really really really wanted her to have her ears pierced, I patiently waited until she wanted them pierced.  (I was thrilled!)


----------



## Jabberwocky

*The SO Piercing Questions Mega-Thread*

Anybody have experience with piercing or similarly modifying your own body? Can it be done really cheaply?

I used to have between double and triple gauged earrings. However, they have been out for 5+ years and now they are almost closed up entirely. Can I repierce the hole (there's still a hole since I got them at 12 gauge originally, ie a chunk of my ear was taken out) and then stretch them up myself.

I plan to gauge them using electric tape around something thin (maybe a thin tree branch?). Then gauge them up to around double zero and have my friend carve me something cool (he's good with wood).

Anybody have any experience spiking/nailing/piercing/stretching themselves?

mods, maybe 2nd opinion? I didn't know honestly.


----------



## Rogue Robot

love, please look online for some cheap tapers.  seriously.  don't use a tree branch.  

use something sterile that's not going to rip your ears so if you choose to let them grow back, they'll actually grow back and not be totally scarred.


----------



## sushii

I did my own piercings when I younger to save money (lip, nose, ears). I bought the proper jewelery though, and just did the piercing bit myself, with a regular old needle. I agree with rogue robot that substituting a tree branch might not be the best idea. :D 

I never had much of a problem with infections (strangely, seeing as I don't think I ever actually disinfected anything  ) but they did scar quite badly, particularly my lip. I took it out around 6 years ago and I still get people asking if it only came out recently. The scar doesn't bother me, but I'm sure it was due to me doing a messy job myself rather than getting it done professionally.


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

shifting from Homeless to Second Opinion


----------



## fizzle

Did you ever see the newer version of "the parent trap" with lindsy lohan when she was younger? They did it with a needle and a lemon. Thats how my mom and all 4 of her sisters did eachothers ears when they were little and they all still have them today.


----------



## Swerlz

as long as you have the proper equipment and sanitary conditions. i dont see a problem with DIY piercing.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> Did you ever see the newer version of "the parent trap" with lindsy lohan when she was younger? They did it with a needle and a lemon. Thats how my mom and all 4 of her sisters did eachothers ears when they were little and they all still have them today.



starting a piercing is a little bit different than stretching a piercing.

i put every piercing hole i have in my own ears, but i didn't stretch them myself unless i had tapers.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I heard by doing your own piercing you get extra uneven scar tissue that leads to little lumps.  The needles they use at a doctors or professional piercing parlors are hollow so they pierce and take out extra flesh to make a clean hole that heals up evenly.


----------



## Rogue Robot

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> I heard by doing your own piercing you get extra uneven scar tissue that leads to little lumps.  The needles they use at a doctors or professional piercing parlors are hollow so they pierce and take out extra flesh to make a clean hole that heals up evenly.



i think it depends on how well you do it, actually.  the only ones of mine that have lumps are the ones in the cartilage, which is expected.

but, that could just be me.


----------



## fizzle

Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> starting a piercing is a little bit different than stretching a piercing.
> 
> i put every piercing hole i have in my own ears, but i didn't stretch them myself unless i had tapers.


Really? I didnt know you had to go somewhere to get them stretched, I always thought people just gradually moved up to larger and larger sizes.

I guess I learned something new today


----------



## alicat72

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> Anybody have experience with piercing or similarly modifying your own body? Can it be done really cheaply?
> 
> I used to have between double and triple gauged earrings. However, they have been out for 5+ years and now they are almost closed up entirely. Can I repierce the hole (there's still a hole since I got them at 12 gauge originally, ie a chunk of my ear was taken out) and then stretch them up myself.
> 
> I plan to gauge them using electric tape around something thin (maybe a thin tree branch?). Then gauge them up to around double zero and have my friend carve me something cool (he's good with wood).
> 
> Anybody have any experience spiking/nailing/piercing/stretching themselves?
> 
> mods, maybe 2nd opinion? I didn't know honestly.




um......please do not have your ears 'punched'.....it is really easy to find gorgeous spiral tapers in glass or bone.....

i bought some super cheap plastic spirals to start....it only took me a week to go from 8 gage to a 0 gage.....i have never gone higher than double 0, and my ears have shrunk back to a decent size with time...if you have them punched, they will never go back. never.....


----------



## alicat72

Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> starting a piercing is a little bit different than stretching a piercing.
> 
> i put every piercing hole i have in my own ears, but i didn't stretch them myself unless i had tapers.



i did my first piercing in my nose with a needle and a carrot....(never seen the movie you referenced)......

i have been trained as a professional body piercer since then, and i now know that this is a very bad idea.....i come from the age of the original gutter punks....they all walked around with safety pins in their eyebrows/lips....some even had the web of their fingers pierced.....

it's better just to save your money and get it done professionally....much cleaner, safer and you know that the piercing will be straight.....


----------



## Rogue Robot

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> Really? I didnt know you had to go somewhere to get them stretched, I always thought people just gradually moved up to larger and larger sizes.
> 
> I guess I learned something new today



you can, but it can rip or tear.  it's better to have it done professionally or use a taper.  






those are similar to the ones that were used on me, but they make plugs now with tapers that work quite well.


----------



## n3ophy7e

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> Anybody have any experience spiking/nailing/piercing/stretching themselves?


Not a very helpful story but when I was 11 I pierced the cartilage of my left ear with a safety pin. 2 reasons: I really REALLY wanted my ears pierced, and also I like the pain. Messed-up child I was!! :D
Needless to say, the piercing didn't stay in...


----------



## Jabberwocky

I pierced my penis when I was 16 with a safety pin (still have a small scar although it is slowly disappearing ).

Well, I already have a 12gauge hole punched in my ears, alicat (6 or 7 years ago). It has shrunk up smaller than 12 gauge it appears, though it flairs out to 12gauge at the edges (the middle is tight though).

I think I'll just gauge it up using electric tape around something plastic and cylindrical. That sound safe?

I used the electric tape trick to gauge up originally, since I don't like the look of the tapering gauging horns some people wear. *My plan: just add a strip of electric tape every few days and pretty shortly you're where you want to be.*

My parents will be disappointed that I'm gauging my ears again (lol I'm 25), since they were so happy when I decided to take them out years ago haha.


----------



## Rogue Robot

if you MUST do this at home, make sure your ears are well lubricated.  another thing you can do to help the transition go a little faster is sit in a bathtub, and while in there, have your plugs or whatever jewelry you are wearing at that time in your ears.  after sitting in there a while and your ears are wet (you'll have to probably wash your hair or face to do this, obviously), gently pull on your plugs.  this will help stretch them a little faster.  don't pull too hard.  just pull with enough pressure and strength that you would get from wearing titanium curved barbells or the like.

glass ones work really well, too.


----------



## Carsick

I split my tongue on my own.


----------



## CII~360

I took my labret piercing out and it grew up and I re-pierced it two years later with a sewing needle and some alcohol.

I have one word to say about this.

OUCH!!!!!

(but it worked)


----------



## CII~360

Carsick said:
			
		

> I split my tongue on my own.



Are you fucking serious!?!?!?!?
 

How did you do it?

DOUBLE OUCH!!!!


----------



## TheAppleCore

Carsick said:
			
		

> I split my tongue on my own.



Man, I've been wanting to do this for awhile now... sounds like so much fun. 

edit: err, the result sounds fun. Not the actual splitting process, lol.


----------



## Kitforkat

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> I pierced my penis when I was 16 with a safety pin (still have a small scar although it is slowly disappearing ).
> 
> WOAH! I have my naughty bits pierced too, but I can't imagine doing that myself!!  Anyway, I know I'm beating a dead horse here, but my advice is to get is repierced professionally with a 12 guage and use tapers to stretch.  I had a bad experience with DIY piercing, and ears are cheaper than other parts by far.  I stretched some of my piercing with tapers and it was fine.  Just don't get over zealous and try to go down a gague before the previous one heals.  It will hurt constantly and who needs that?


----------



## sunshinefix

I keep seeing all these really pretty plugs all over the place and it makes me want some really bad. Do they really go back to normal after you take them out? 

When I pierced my ears before, I sterilized a sewing needle or pin until it was red with a lighter, let it cool while I held ice on my ear and just went for it. Make sure you mark your ears first before you do it so you don't get them crooked. 

And I can't even imagine piercing any other part of my body myself. I've had my lip pierced and it wasn't really painful, just awkward feeling. 

You pierced your penis yourself? That sounds like ouch.


----------



## Rogue Robot

sunshinefix said:
			
		

> I keep seeing all these really pretty plugs all over the place and it makes me want some really bad. Do they really go back to normal after you take them out?



in most cases, yes.  it's difficult for me to get my 00g back in if i've left them out for a couple of hours.


----------



## alicat72

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> I pierced my penis when I was 16 with a safety pin (still have a small scar although it is slowly disappearing ).
> 
> Well, I already have a 12gauge hole punched in my ears, alicat (6 or 7 years ago). It has shrunk up smaller than 12 gauge it appears, though it flairs out to 12gauge at the edges (the middle is tight though).
> 
> I think I'll just gauge it up using electric tape around something plastic and cylindrical. That sound safe?
> 
> I used the electric tape trick to gauge up originally, since I don't like the look of the tapering gauging horns some people wear. *My plan: just add a strip of electric tape every few days and pretty shortly you're where you want to be.*
> 
> My parents will be disappointed that I'm gauging my ears again (lol I'm 25), since they were so happy when I decided to take them out years ago haha.



dude. that is frightening! ouch!!!!!!!!

i just know poeple who have double 0 punched ears and they look awful without jewelry and they will never shrink anywhere close to their original size....

it does sound safe to do the electrical tape....i would just be sure to keep your ears and jewelry clean....salt water works well....just a pinch of sea salt in a little water will do...if your ears get gooey and red i would wait a few days before increasing the size of the jewelry....just wait till they heal to increase....

good luck


----------



## Jabberwocky

is salt water better than that bactine stuff, cheaper eh?

yeah, mine closed up totally i was happy (after being larger than 00).

i'm thinking they will stretch faster than normal because they've already been stretched.

I think also I can just do it entirely with electric tape (just wind it around itself).


----------



## pennywise

I didn't read through all the posts, so I don't know if anyone has given this advice yet, but here goes...

don't stretch your earlobes into giant freakish saggy holes. You may regret it somewhere down the line during the other 70% of your lifetime.


----------



## alicat72

bactine can actually be really irritating if used over and over again.....salt water is what i was trained to recommend....just don't use too much salt...that can also be irritating....i gave on of my clients a hand out on post piercing care after i told him about the salt water....he came back a few days later and the piercing was really red and swollen....i was like what the heck? have you used the salt water? and he said he had been putting straight salt on it! dumbass.

neosporin can be good too especially to lube the ears before stepping up the gauge.....


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I did my own bellybutton almost ten years ago. I still have it.

It took me a really long time *hours?* to get the needle through because I couldn't do it in one big push. Was painful. Very, very painful but I didn't give up and eventually screwed it through somehow. Like I said. Was painful. But after I did it I was like "Damn woman, you sure have a lot of will!"



Oh yeah and I also did all my own ear ones but I think they are filled in now because I never wear earrings. Those were much much easier than the bellybutton.


----------



## pennywise

MynameisnotDeja said:
			
		

> I did my own bellybutton almost ten years ago. I still have it.
> 
> It took me a really long time *hours?* to get the needle through because I couldn't do it in one big push. Was painful. Very, very painful but I didn't give up and eventually screwed it through somehow. Like I said. Was painful. But after I did it I was like "Damn woman, you sure have a lot of will!"


_
"...and then mynameisnotDeja was a staph infection."
_


----------



## Jabberwocky

pennywise you didn't read anything apparently not even my original post 

i had my ears gauged to 00+ 7 years ago and haven't worn any since then. They've almost entirely closed up (tighter than they were even originally pierced at!). I guess flesh grew?

Anyways, I was just looking for some practical advice about how to repierce (if need be) and restretch my ears. I know they will close back up as long as I don't stretch them above like 000.

peace! :D


----------



## Kitforkat

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> is salt water better than that bactine stuff, cheaper eh?




Yes, it's much better!  I recently (2 weeks ago) had my navel repierced after 3 and a half years of it being closed.  Been using nothing but the salt water solution and it's almost healed.  The 1st time around I used bactine and the thing _months_ to heal.


----------



## egore

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> I pierced my penis when I was 16 with a safety pin (still have a small scar although it is slowly disappearing ).
> 
> Well, I already have a 12gauge hole punched in my ears, alicat (6 or 7 years ago). It has shrunk up smaller than 12 gauge it appears, though it flairs out to 12gauge at the edges (the middle is tight though).
> 
> I think I'll just gauge it up using electric tape around something plastic and cylindrical. That sound safe?
> 
> I used the electric tape trick to gauge up originally, since I don't like the look of the tapering gauging horns some people wear. *My plan: just add a strip of electric tape every few days and pretty shortly you're where you want to be.*
> 
> My parents will be disappointed that I'm gauging my ears again (lol I'm 25), since they were so happy when I decided to take them out years ago haha.




Re-stretching was more painful than the first time. I still have 00 tunnels in. I had them over 1/2" at one point, but was forced to remove them for a job. As soon as I left I began re-stretching; which took less time but hurt more. It still isnt too bad though I had pierced my own eyebrow successfully (it was in for over 2 years, no infections) , but my parrot was nice enough to remove it for me...


----------



## egore

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> I pierced my penis when I was 16 with a safety pin (still have a small scar although it is slowly disappearing ).
> 
> Well, I already have a 12gauge hole punched in my ears, alicat (6 or 7 years ago). It has shrunk up smaller than 12 gauge it appears, though it flairs out to 12gauge at the edges (the middle is tight though).
> 
> I think I'll just gauge it up using electric tape around something plastic and cylindrical. That sound safe?
> 
> I used the electric tape trick to gauge up originally, since I don't like the look of the tapering gauging horns some people wear. *My plan: just add a strip of electric tape every few days and pretty shortly you're where you want to be.*
> 
> My parents will be disappointed that I'm gauging my ears again (lol I'm 25), since they were so happy when I decided to take them out years ago haha.




Re-stretching was more painful than the first time. I still have 00 tunnels in. I had them over 1/2" at one point, but was forced to remove them for a job. As soon as I left I began re-stretching; which took less time but hurt more. It still isnt too bad though  I had pierced my own eyebrow successfully (it was in for over 2 years, no infections) , but my parrot was nice enough to remove it for me...


----------



## Jabberwocky

hmm i didn't figure it would be more painful the second time around! damn. Oh well it wasn't that painful the first time tbh. more of just a weird sensation really.


----------



## jaymie

I honestly don't see the big deal about stretching his ears out again, as long as the new jewelry isn't jammed in there it should be fine. If you already have holes there is no need to pay someone to do what you already have a handle on. I've stretched my ears out with twigs, no biggie. I can't put metal or glass in my body so thats why I used sticks and crystals. Yea I rinsed them off beforehand sure.


----------



## alicat72

jaymie said:
			
		

> I honestly don't see the big deal about stretching his ears out again, as long as the new jewelry isn't jammed in there it should be fine. If you already have holes there is no need to pay someone to do what you already have a handle on. I've stretched my ears out with twigs, no biggie. I can't put metal or glass in my body so thats why I used sticks and crystals. Yea I rinsed them off beforehand sure.



yeah. porous plugs are better....anything bone or wood keeps the stinky goo away  

and it not a big deal that he's stretching again....where'd ya get that idea?


----------



## pennywise

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> pennywise you didn't read anything apparently not even my original post
> 
> i had my ears gauged to 00+ 7 years ago and haven't worn any since then. They've almost entirely closed up (tighter than they were even originally pierced at!). I guess flesh grew?
> 
> Anyways, I was just looking for some practical advice about how to repierce (if need be) and restretch my ears. I know they will close back up as long as I don't stretch them above like 000.
> 
> peace! :D



my apologies then. I didn't know that they closed up if you didn't keep the gauges in.


----------



## Jabberwocky

jaymie awesome! that's what I wanted to hear! Want to put sticks in eachother's ears?! :D


----------



## syymphonatic

I had an old classmate in high school who dated a piercer/was really into piercing herself/became a professional.
but back in high school, she was gauging her ears, and she was too broke to buy *real* tapers or plugs or anything. 

so she bought some of those cheap plastic kids paint brushes that come in a few different sizes, and she cut them off about 2 inches long each, melted the cut end to reduce sharps, and used those as tapers. 

the skinny ones here are the kind i'm talking about...






it cost her like $2 bucks a package, they are already tapered, they come in varying sizes, and they are easy to keep clean.

however, if you're gonna stretch them again, i'd definitely recommend at least getting the initial re-pierce done by a professional piercer.


----------



## Thou

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> Anybody have experience with piercing or similarly modifying your own body? Can it be done really cheaply?
> 
> I used to have between double and triple gauged earrings. However, they have been out for 5+ years and now they are almost closed up entirely. Can I repierce the hole (there's still a hole since I got them at 12 gauge originally, ie a chunk of my ear was taken out) and then stretch them up myself.
> 
> I plan to gauge them using electric tape around something thin (maybe a thin tree branch?). Then gauge them up to around double zero and have my friend carve me something cool (he's good with wood).
> 
> Anybody have any experience spiking/nailing/piercing/stretching themselves?
> 
> mods, maybe 2nd opinion? I didn't know honestly.




In light of the recent "ask a call girl thread," and after chatting with samadhi about the health and safety of his ears and other piercings/gaugings, I'm going to start something here called: *Ask a modification Artist*

Start asking question's, I'll collect them all and by the end of the night I'll print them out, show them to her, write down her responses in clear detail, and post them for you guys! She scalpelled her own other ear again last night, also removed two moles on her face with a 10g dermal punch. She's the most competent pierced I've ever known (I've known quite a few).

Enjoy!



*Edit: mods can you edit out that title I pasted the wrong text thnx*


----------



## Thou

alicat72 said:
			
		

> yeah. porous plugs are better....anything bone or wood keeps the stinky goo away
> 
> and it not a big deal that he's stretching again....where'd ya get that idea?



Porous plugs are HORRIBLE for freshly stretched tissue (IE: still healing)

Use either glass, PTFE (surgical plastic, autoclavable) or if you HAVE to silicone. Stone works well fine, I'd stay away from wood (porous material) and acrylic is a BIG nono.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ awesome! (just everything about you!)


----------



## xena

i used to be very into piercings, and since i was under 18 during the majority of that time period, i did many piercings myself.  i had gotten a new 14 gage piercing needle from a friend and used that for most of it.  i stretched my ears myself gradually up to 2 gage and my tongue up to a 2 gage as well.  to do this, i simply forced the next size in the hole every couple months or so.

i have long-since conformed because of my job (elementary teacher) and have taken out all 25+ of my piercings, and allowed my ear piercings to shrink to a more normal size.

so yeah, i guess if you have the right tools and you want it that bad, you can do it yourself.  of course it's best to go to a professional.  just make sure you keep it clean, no matter what!


----------



## Thou

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> ^ awesome! (just everything about you!)



This is my first chance back on BL since 6 last night, and to hear that at first glance! You rock dude.


Now sitting here, staring at this screen in a ghost town of a deserted hotel (Sunday) night all alone, doesn't seem as grim a fate as it once did, _not but a few moments ago._


----------



## alicat72

2c-buoyant said:
			
		

> Porous plugs are HORRIBLE for freshly stretched tissue (IE: still healing)
> 
> Use either glass, PTFE (surgical plastic, autoclavable) or if you HAVE to silicone. Stone works well fine, I'd stay away from wood (porous material) and acrylic is a BIG nono.



my response was to jayme who said he cannot put glass or metal in his body....he wants to use electric tape....

i always have used bone spirals for stretching, but i never let my ears get red or irritated....i take it slow.....

for most people, glass and metal cause more gunk to be produced which makes for stinky ears.....smells kinda like toe jam....ew.

in my training, i was never warned against wood or bone....what is the reasoning behind that? is it because they cannot be autoclaved?


----------



## Winding Vines

Though I think doing it yourself is horribly painful, more inflamation and just all around unpleasant. I did 7 piercings on myself as a teen (the ears, eyebrow and nipples) and yeah, c'mon s_s you could atleast flirt with a piercer and get her to do it cheap .  

I do recommend a few things:

Betadine to clean the instruments. Betadine in studies has showed to deactivate even the AIDS virus.
Plastic Gloves
Ice
tapers
and some sort of clamp to pull the flesh semi taught to puncture accurately and in one shot.




> Where can I get needles?
> 
> Some piercing studios are willing to sell needles to the general public (typically at a huge markup), and most larger cities have a tattoo or piercing supply shop. You can also buy hypodermic needles and remove the hub, or you can buy catheter needles and do a reverse insertion. That said, probably the easiest way to get piercing needles is via an online vendor such as BMEshop.com or any one of hundreds of suppliers.
> 
> Do I have to use a hollow needle? What about a safety pin?
> 
> A hollow needle has proved itself to be an excellent (and non-traumatic) design, but the real reason people use hollow needles is that it makes follow-through (the insertion of the jewelry) a simple process. If you use something like a safety pin, you will be able to make a hole, but getting the jewelry into this hole will be needlessly complicated and will probably do peripheral damage to the piercing.
> 
> Where can I get tools?
> 
> First of all, most home piercings can be done with nothing more than a needle and jewelry. The simpler your procedure, the less you need to worry about -- and the less places there are for something to go wrong.
> 
> However, if you're piercing yourself regularly or in awkward spots, any first aid, sports medicine, or home care supply shop can sell you clamps (although these shops generally stock high-quality German tools which you will pay a premium for). Penningtons are the ones with the triangular heads, and Foerrsters are the ones with the oval heads. You can also buy these clamps from a multitude of online vendors including BMEshop.com.
> 
> 
> from http://www.bmezine.com/diyp.html#Q1-2



enjoy!


----------



## Winding Vines

alicat72 said:
			
		

> neosporin can be good too especially to lube the ears before stepping up the gauge.....



DO NOT USE NEOSPORIN.

People often have allergic reactions to its usage in Tattooing and Piercing.  Your body is already reacting to a foreign object.


Some Really Awesome Aftercare Tips!


----------



## alicat72

Winding Vines said:
			
		

> DO NOT USE NEOSPORIN.
> 
> People often have allergic reactions to its usage in Tattooing and Piercing.  Your body is already reacting to a foreign object.
> 
> 
> Some Really Awesome Aftercare Tips!



if the piercing is not new....he was asking about stretching an existing piercing....i suppose if one were to force it and make it irritated that it could be bad...but one really should not be forcing it....it will stretch better and less painfully if it is done slowly over several weeks time...

your info was really detailed....thanks!


----------



## Thou

alicat72 said:
			
		

> my response was to jayme who said he cannot put glass or metal in his body....he wants to use electric tape....
> 
> i always have used bone spirals for stretching, but i never let my ears get red or irritated....i take it slow.....
> 
> for most people, glass and metal cause more gunk to be produced which makes for stinky ears.....smells kinda like toe jam....ew.
> 
> in my training, i was never warned against wood or bone....what is the reasoning behind that? is it because they cannot be autoclaved?




I think their just not as good because their more porous thus can suck up more germs between washing with antibacterial soap/sea salt. Glass or PTFE is preferred. I now remember he mentioned using the tape (bondage tape not electric, I know that will irritate your ears), so my apologies.


----------



## sunshinefix

Yay for this thread! It's inspired me to start stretching my ears. I've been eyeing some beautiful plugs on etsy for a while and I'm working my way towards them!


----------



## alicat72

hey 2c-

no need to apologize....i did not notice it said bondage tape....

the fact that bone and wood are porous means that they dry out faster, therefore the germs die....it's like the fact that a wood cutting board harbors less bacteria than a plastic one....but, there are pros and cons to all forms of jewelry.....


----------



## Thou

http://onetribe.nu/ is a really good site for organic.

http://glasswearstudios.com has great prices on beautiful pyrex.


----------



## Carsick

It's funny you should mention that, actually.
I'm sitting here with a piercing needle and jewellery, pondering where to put it.

I recently split my own tongue too.


----------



## Jabberwocky

where are you gonna put it? :D


----------



## Carsick

Can't decide.
I was considering labret, but I haven't got appropriate jewellery to hand (everything too long) Not in the mood to push anything through cartilage at the moment and don't have enough experience to do genital on myself.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ what about in the 'webbed' skin between thumb and pointing finger? :D


----------



## Carsick

Nah, not in the mood for something like that. I have enough trouble catching my nipples on anything and everything.


----------



## Winding Vines

Thanks for the links 2cbouy.


----------



## jaymie

I need to start carving my own jewelry. I hate buying earrings when they could be made so cheaply with my own hands.


----------



## Thou

Carsick said:
			
		

> Can't decide.
> I was considering labret, but I haven't got appropriate jewellery to hand (everything too long) Not in the mood to push anything through cartilage at the moment and don't have enough experience to do genital on myself.




That's right you split your own tongue. Did that heal well? How did you do it? Did you use 2 hemostats and suture it yourself? That's Bad ass!


----------



## Carsick

I went the painful and long way that involves less bleeding.
Tied it until it got to almost nothing holding it together, then pulled a scalpel through the tip. No need for sutures and bleeding lasted one mouth rinse and was never heavy.
The endorphin rush was absolutely incredible. I ended up putting some music on and dancing around the room for about an hour.


----------



## fizzacyst

yeah, thanks for the link to the glass plugs site. they have some neat stuff.


----------



## Hops

I don't have experience with ear piercings on my own or stretching them or anything of the sort but when I was 15 I decided it would be a good idea to pierce my own tongue. Went down to the local pet store and grabbed a couple hollow needles (2 just in case I scewed up the first time) bought a barbell to stick in afterwards. Total cost was under $10.00 and never had a problem with it. I decided I wanted a second one about a year later so I went ahead and did it 
second one is slightly slanted but not much and worked as good as the first.

I didn't think it hurt at all, getting your tongue pierced is unusually unpainful or it was for me anyway it just feels really strange


----------



## fizzacyst

I expected it to hurt like a _motherfucker and a half_... but it wasn't really much of a deal really. I get a massive endorphin rush at the time though, and don't feel much immediately after it happens. With my tongue, it only sucked when it swelled up later that day, and the first week or so when things are a bit sore, and you are getting used to having the thing in your tongue (its been in 8 years and I feel really weird now if I don't have a barbell in there). I don't think I'd want to do that one myself even with clamps, etc,, just because of visibility issues, and i'd not want to mess up the placement.

I wouldn't want to do my own eyebrows either for similar reasons.

I'd do my own ear lobe/cartilage, lips, etc though. well, not an orbital or industrial... not something I'd want to have to do on my own. plus an industrial turned out to be the most painful (and for the longest time) out of anything I've had done.


----------



## Thou

Just got my nostrils done, planning on stretching up to a 4 I think. In time.

Also got a sweet microdermal just below my throat, I love it to death!

What's so funny about the things, is their the least painful procedure I've ever had, hands down. Just a quick punch with dermal, pop out the skin, finagle the the anchor under the first couple layers of skin, and zam. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## DivineMomenT

Piercings are something I would leave up to the processionals.  There is just so much that could go wrong.  Ears aren't too big of a deal, but facial piercings, I would rather get done by a professional.  

Just my two cents.


----------



## Jabberwocky

whew did it! I ended up using the end of an incense stick, wrapped in electric tape a few wraps. sterilized then just popped it in! Woooooo felt GOOD sliding in. I don't know what size they are I forget what each gauge looks like...maybe they are 8-10ish though? That osunds about right though to be able to squeak an 8 in after having a 00/000 (albeit years ago).

woohoo! let the stretching begin


----------



## *Love*Lite*

so im hangin out with S_S online and he asked that I post this picture for him so here is his ear all stretched out and looking cute.


----------



## spork

looks good! job well done gaian planes


----------



## fizzacyst

Thats going up fairly quick?

How large of an increase was that? You don't want to blow out with the larger sizes.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I did stretch them pretty fast but everything has been really great so far. I probably wouldn't recommend anybody do that fast, especially if its your first time stretching your ears. This last stretch (up to around about 0 gauge I estimate), one of the ears let a little blood out when I popped it in (not much just oozed some). Given that, now I'll stay here for a week or so and wash them really good in the shower and with saltwater solution...and then I'll go up to a 00 (with a taper) and put my new plugs in (once these heal).

I really recommend the electric tape thing. 2CB-boy was talking about bondage tape being healthier for this purpose since the glue in electric tape might irritate your ears. Best to listen to him, but I haven't run into any problems with the glue (a piercer chick at the shop down the street said the same thing to me, just to watch out for problems).

I'm way happy with them in now 

I can't wait to get up to 00 to put my nice plugs in (lol at wearing electric tape wad! :D).

I'll take a final pic once I got my new plugs in! :D


----------



## fizzacyst

i got really discouraged trying to go from 2->0, and just left it alone for a few years. The difference in size is a lot, way more of a jump than anything previous. All the others I just sized up and left in for a month or two, then I was able to easily wiggle something larger in. I did wear fairly heavy metal jewelery though.

But trying to stretch to 0 from 2 just isn't happening in one go for me, so I started taping up some black plugs kinda like that a few weeks ago, a round or so every couple days. so far so good. im not sure if I'll go past 0 though, as I might eventually have to take them out for career reasons (god damnit).

I really don't want to tear anything (if bleeding you went too fast and might scar, which won't stretch properly) though, so I'm going agonizingly slow.


----------



## Jabberwocky

hey fizzy, just from my experience, I had 00 in 7 years ago and they closed up so tight that they looked just like regular piercings. Thats just me though.  I think they'll shrink up pretty small especially if you took that long stretching em.


----------



## Jabberwocky

2Cboy thanks for the links! that glassware site is siiiiiiick!

I want some earth glass plugs soooooooo bad now

lol I want so many different plugs its sick!!! :D


----------



## fizzacyst

The dichroic glass plugs they sell are sweet (most in general are. dichro pipes are awesome). I don't think I'd stick anything that colorful in my face though... maybe some earthtoned frit-worked glass ones. Aside from something like that I stick to the plain surgical steel.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i used to have some bright green plugs, i think i'm gonna pick up some neon green silicone eyelets once my ears are fully healed.

I forgot how people stare at your ears it was funny in burgerking this evening


----------



## atri

*piercing question*

i havent had any jewelry in my prince albert for well over a year and it wont close. am i doomed to pee at a 90 degree angle for eternity? 
srsly if theres a way to fix this, im all ears.


----------



## Jabberwocky

what happens if you put it back in?


----------



## atri

it would stretch and id have to go through the healing process again. not interested.


----------



## vibr8tor

i'd probably ask your primary doctor or a urologist before attempting any fixes yourself.  what is the general close up time supposed to be?


----------



## atri

oh im not doing anything myself!


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

A 90 degree angle. . . . Jesus Christ!, good luck with that.


----------



## DivineMomenT

Just an FYI for eveyone.

The caps on syringes can be used as good, cheap 2 gauge plugs.  They work perfectly and you don't have to worry too much about losing them because they are so cheap.  I think they look cool too.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BD ultrafine?


----------



## atri

note to self: stop sticking things in your dick and focus on sticking your dick into things. 
cmon 2cbouyant where you at?


----------



## happyus

i know that if the remaining hole is cut and stitched (by a medical profession) then the skin will grow back together again,this works for stretched earlobes and other piercing holes...though i have never seen this done with a prince albert.


----------



## atri

thats what i was thinking. except i was thinking more along the lines of a wire pipe cleaner. i think your way sounds better though. and much less painful.


----------



## DivineMomenT

Yea BD caps should work.  I got one brand of syringes that had blue caps so I alternate between blue and orange plugs, or sometimes mix them up


----------



## Thou

How large was the gauge? 



> i know that if the remaining hole is cut and stitched (by a medical profession) then the skin will grow back together again,this works for stretched earlobes and other piercing holes...though i have never seen this done with a prince albert.



This is accurate.

Their's really no way of fixing this without a surgical procedure, removing the skin in the fistula and then stitching the hole closed. Since genital piercings heal fast, I'd imagine that would also heal quickly. It will probally leave a gnarly little scar, thus the prices we pay to pee at any angle we deem necessarry.


----------



## atri

damnit, thought you wre going to offer a magic solution.
sigh
i may just say fuck it and deal with it


----------



## alicat72

atri said:
			
		

> i havent had any jewelry in my prince albert for well over a year and it wont close. am i doomed to pee at a 90 degree angle for eternity?
> srsly if theres a way to fix this, im all ears.



sorry man. there is not much hope for your 'peeing' situation. i am a trained body piercer.....my ex had a PA. he had the jewelry our for over 10 years and still had the spraying issue. i have several peircings (my lip/ eyebrow/ nose) that have been there for 15 + years and have never closed....

sad to say that you may always have to sit down when you pee


----------



## atri

oh i dont have to, only when im at home
other than that, i dont mind pising all over the seat


----------



## Tenchi

This is why an ampallang is better.

I miss mine.


----------



## alicat72

atri said:
			
		

> oh i dont have to, only when im at home
> other than that, i dont mind pising all over the seat



so why are you concerned about spraying? because of being in public restrooms? i'm confused!!!! do you not want to piss all over your own toilet, but do not mind pissing all over public toilets???


----------



## Thou

You could always get a transcrotal done. This way in comparison your current conundrum would appear almost nonexistant.



Or stretch it really fast so that it almost blows out and then let it scab up and seal the hole. This will probably not work, though it has worked for earlobes. Your marching on uncharted waters friend. Godspeed.


----------



## atri

damnit!
im going to a doctor.


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol thats fairly awesome

can you throw a pic up so we can see? :D


----------



## Thou

That's a shitty attitude thar, buddy. And you never answered what gauge it was!!!


My advice, bite the bullet and heed this man's example:

*NSFW*: 










Or make this your new avatar:


----------



## Thou

The other night on 30mg 2ci we made an attempt to pierce my septum. We came SO close but apparantly, years of cocaine/insufflation abuse have built up unusually strong tissue and cartilage in that region. 

She told me their's usually a sweet spot. where it's just skin. I don't have that, we almost made it however, but we lost connection. 

Then I bled all over myself and laughed my ass off for 3.27 hours, then passed out.


----------



## Thou

DivineMomenT said:
			
		

> Just an FYI for eveyone.
> 
> The caps on syringes can be used as good, cheap 2 gauge plugs.  They work perfectly and you don't have to worry too much about losing them because they are so cheap.  I think they look cool too.



Slurpy straws from 7 eleven are 0 gauge, so if you lose your earrings stop by sev's with a razor blade and jimmy up some nice plugs.


----------



## Thou

BUMP AVATAR BUMP ATRI..


yes sir, i'm bumping your sexayy bottome.


----------



## Jabberwocky

you can get electric tape in different colors even bright lime green.


----------



## sunshinefix

How about dowels?

Yay for this thread! It inspired me to stretch my ears. I'm only kinda confused as to how long it actually takes for them to heal. I don't really know what to look for in a healed ear piercing... Anyway I'm down to a 8. Trying to get to a 0 or 00...

weeeee!


----------



## fizzacyst

I _finally_ made it to 0g last weekend. Tape is the way to go. I got it to about 1g, and then just tapered to 0g, the whole process was pretty slick this time

sunshinefx:
Do you mean healed, as in from an initial piercing? Or from a stretch?
The "healing" from stretching should just take a week or so before it feels like normal again. They might be a bit sore or something, and the skin can feel really tight, but you should not be bleeding or anything like that, and nothing should be tearing. You are going way too fast if thats happened.

If you are at 8g, it might actually be easier to just wear heavier jewelry for a while (CBRs or something), and you probably won't really have to deal with working a taper through.

If you guys are looking for temporary jewelery for stretching, or standard metal/plastic stuff... piercedfish.com has pretty good prices on regular stuff like that, and cheap shipping.


----------



## Jabberwocky

yeah tape is for sure the way to go I think. It feels so healthy to stretch them up that way. I think I wouldn't have been able to go up as fast if I had done it incrementally. I also used a taper to get to 00. I'm just waiting to get a little past now to pop my stone plugs in (they have relatively deep flares).


----------



## fizzacyst

If they aren't very heavy.. like heavy enough for the weight to cause stretching, how the fuck do people get double flared or deep saddle plugs out after they have been in a while?


----------



## Jabberwocky

you can kinda pull them out sideways (do you know what I mean) so it turns your circular hole into an oval temporarily. This will let you slip the flared plug out (it slips out like the top first then the bottom).

sorry if thats unclear.


----------



## fizzacyst

nah, i follow, that makes sense. I guess my ears tighten up a lot more/faster than the average person's. or something. I don't think I could wear stuff like that. I remember once having like 6ga CBRs in (and no way to open them) getting sick and extremely dehydrated and other stuff and having to go to the ER. for whatever reason (i dont remember why) they wanted to do x-rays of my head. it took several hours to get the things out using some kind of caliper things to wedge them open enough for the bead to fall out. the nurses were not amused. so i dread needing to get saddle or whatever plugs out really fast. I think it would take days of messing with them unless my ears were really loose, as if I'd be working on stretching them again.


----------



## Jabberwocky

7/16"


----------



## Thou

sunshinefix said:
			
		

> How about dowels?
> 
> Yay for this thread! It inspired me to stretch my ears. I'm only kinda confused as to how long it actually takes for them to heal. I don't really know what to look for in a healed ear piercing... Anyway I'm down to a 8. Trying to get to a 0 or 00...
> 
> weeeee!



Use bondage tape so it won't irritate your freshly stretched ears (not electric, go to a sex shop). I can send you some if you want.






*Oh yea, I get by with a little help from my friends.* Self stretched lobes, microdermals and nostril screws courtesy of CupCake at Dreamland.


----------



## Thou

Gaian Planes said:
			
		

> 7/16"




thats the kind of bottom meat i need on my lobes, I think i might have to scalpel upward to make some room. Lookin good SS!!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

thanks man! I'm glad we're on this board together 2Cboy ()

love ya dude!!! 

love your microdermal on your neck also!!! :D


----------



## Thou

Thanks bro,

Mailed out your plugs, and then I came home and found the one to the pair that WERE the really nice bone ones, tapered. Right now I can't find it but mail won't get picked up till tomorrow so you have a nice pair on the way along with other! Have fun!


----------



## Jabberwocky

woohoo you rock brother! your kindness is angelic


----------



## Jabberwocky

ps silicone is SO freaking comfy for your ears :D


----------



## sunshinefix

Wait...they make special tape for bondage? How exactly are you supposed to pull this off?What kind of earring are you supposed to put it on? 

....ahhhh.........am I making sense here?
How did you boys get so hot?


----------



## lifeguardsleeps

*should i use an insulin needle to pierce my ears?*

i dont want to pay to get my ears pierced because im convinced i can do it myself.  

i was thinking it might be better to use an insulin needle than a sewing needle because

the insulin needle will be sterile and it is hollow.  i know it wont be the right gauge but ill just shove the jewelry through the hole, which id be doing anyways if i used a sewing needle.  

my friend says it is a bad idea but it seems safer than using a sewing needle.


----------



## Walks

saftey pin it.


----------



## Snowblood

A bad idea, why a bad idea? That actually sounds like a GOOD idea, as long as the needle gauge is not too tiny, and the thing is soaked in like 91 proof rubbing alcohol - hey, you could even load the syringe with rubbing alcohol to do it with! Use, like, a 26 gauge or something bigger like that, so you've made a large enough jewelry-stick sized hole. For earrings, right? Yeah, I like your idea.


----------



## dyslecstasy

use a fucking sewing needle
get a hollow one with a guage that matches your earings
steralize the needle and the earings etc
punch a hole in your ear
not a hard task

i've done it 4 times man


----------



## fizzle

If your just using it for normal earings and its sterilized, I dont think it matters which you use.


----------



## fizzle

Also I just remembered, theres like 3 other piercing threads here in SO right now, forget the search, did you even look on the first page?


----------



## pennywise

*BEHOLD!* LET THERE BE THE PIERCING QUESTIONS MEGA-THREAD! And he saw it and saw that it was good...


----------



## Thou

http://www.bodyjewelrysupply.com/

Use real piercing needles.


----------



## Thou

Walks said:
			
		

> saftey pin it.


Use a real needle, 14gauge  16gauge I have them and will mail them to you if you like. My treat!!!!

PM me if you want piercing needles I'll send them out out no charge i live with a piercer so its no problem.


----------



## Thou

pennywise said:
			
		

> *BEHOLD!* LET THERE BE THE PIERCING QUESTIONS MEGA-THREAD! And he saw it and saw that it was good...




is dat sum PW tomfoolery? Miss you guy!


----------



## Jabberwocky

spent today baking myself by the side of a pond in the sun, smoking DMT and slowly stretching my ears up to 1/2" :D

I'm so happy they are here at half inch where I wanted them yay :D

happy daze peoples


----------



## tribal girl

I had to downsize yesterday. 

I had some lymphoid tissue develop inside the left ear, so I did a sea salt soak and tried to reinsert the jewellery. I tried and tried for over an hour, but it just kept getting saw. So, I had to drop from 10mm (00g) to 8mm (0g).

I'm pissed off.


----------



## Jabberwocky

hey tg, i'm sure you'll be able to stretch back up much easier than the first time now that your ears have 'memory' ya know what I mean?


----------



## hayley

*Nipple piercing*

I had both nipples pierced about 18months ago and now the left one looks like it is growing out or something. I only noticed this morning in the shower. You cant tell just by looking but if you spread apart the nipple i can now see the bar! Its freaking me out because there is a hole in the middle of my nipple! What do i do?


----------



## xena

i'd say take it out, let it heal for a while, and get it repierced under the scar tissue in a few weeks/months.  don't be afraid- surface piercings, such as eyebrows, belly buttons, and nipples migrate out over time.  the amount of time varies from person to person, but this is normal.  don't stress!


----------



## spork

merged with piercing megathread


----------



## [eK]

ive had my tongue pierced for 2 weeks. 
the metal ball kept getting caught between my teeth and i dont feel like chipping them, so i replaced it myself with a plastic little ball.. now my tongue feels sus.. i left the ball in antiseptic mouthwash for a few minutes before i put it on, so hopefully my tongue doesn't get infected or anything 8(


----------



## anonymous1419

*Rook piercing*

Anyone have it? And if you do, how much did it hurt? I'm going to get mine done today, and I'm kinda nervous. That's so much cartilage! 8(


----------



## poopie

piercings i have done: tragus, rook, upper ear cartilage, belly button x 2, nipples, earlobes, anti-rook, and hood.

which hurt the most- my motherfucking rook.

it kills, but i love it and it's cute. i got mine done about 5 years ago. good luck with trying to sleep on that side of your head. =)


----------



## anonymous1419

Shit, it hurt more than getting your nipples pierced? A friend of mine just got her nipples done yesterday and said it absolutely killed. And I don't tolerate pain well either, so this will be interesting.

And luckily for me I sleep on my back


----------



## Khadijah

wat the mother fuck is a rook piercing? huh??????


----------



## anonymous1419

lacey k said:
			
		

> wat the mother fuck is a rook piercing? huh??????



http://images.43things.com/entry/190592pw150.jpg

the upper piercing in that picture


----------



## spork

merged with piercing megathread


----------



## syymphonatic

anonymous1419 said:


> http://images.43things.com/entry/190592pw150.jpg
> 
> the upper piercing in that picture



how did it go?
i had mine done like... 3-4 years ago, and it was one of my easiest pokes. it healed faster than any other cartilage hole i've had done. probably cause it's protected by all that extra ear around it so it doesn't get yanked on. but, after 3-4 years, it's still the one piercing i have to clean daily.


----------



## Rogue Robot

i want 2cb's baby blue plugs.


----------



## vibr8tor

*bump!*   cuz i can't find the lil baggie of posts i'm looking for.  i took my hoop out of my labret today, and since i'm hoping to have more interviews coming up at some point, i think it'll be easier to just have a straight post in instead of a hoop.  easier for removal and to put back in once you don't have to be so formal looking.  i hate this. 

how long is pushing it for keeping the piercing open? i've had my labret for around 7 years now, and it's always in, 24/7.   but today i removed it in the a.m., and have not yet replaced it tonight.  I guess i'll put the hoop back in, and then just order some more straight posts.  what's the easiest jewelry for quick removal and insertion?  The capture beads are tricky for me    And if you take a piece out, do you use anything to try and fill in the hole- like makeup or anything?  I couldn't tell if the hole under my lip was a distraction or not.

thnx in advance for any helpful advice


----------



## euphoria

when i had my labret pierced, i used a clear plastic thing for interviews. it was less than 5 bucks at the piercing shop. you can't really see it, and at least you wont have to worry about it closing up for a few days. good luck at your interviews vibby!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yep I've used those little clear retainers in my labret for work too. They're great, to the untrained eye there's totally nothing there!



vibr8tor said:


> how long is pushing it for keeping the piercing open? i've had my labret for around 7 years now, and it's always in, 24/7.   but today i removed it in the a.m., and have not yet replaced it tonight.  I guess i'll put the hoop back in, and then just order some more straight posts.  what's the easiest jewelry for quick removal and insertion?  The capture beads are tricky for me    And if you take a piece out, do you use anything to try and fill in the hole- like makeup or anything?  I couldn't tell if the hole under my lip was a distraction or not.
> 
> thnx in advance for any helpful advice



I don't put any make-up over the hole when I'm working, I've always just thought that people wouldn't get so close to my face that they could see it. (??)
But one of my friends puts this make-up putty stuff in her nose ring hole when she's at work. You totally cannot tell at all.

Also, I've had my labret for about 5 years and if I have it out for 2 days it starts to close over 
I'm guessing it's because of the saliva and stuff, things heal really-ultra quick in the mouth. 
I just make sure I put something back in as soon as I finish work.

Also, my labret's a 16 gauge, so they're not always done with a 14 gauge, so do check for the correct size


----------



## spork

Bump


----------



## Thou

*Suspension Team*

Finally bought some silicone plugs. Their purdy and white. They were at about an inch before I lost one and they've since shrunken down to half that size. I think they look cute.

No piercings as of right now, although I'm thinking of punching some 4g holes in my nostrils. Undecided. I suck at healing piercings (well versed in how, just lazy and irresponsible I suppose).

I was looking for a thread to post the neato suspension pictures that have been going in my home sweet home, I'll use this thread if no one minds.

edit- see comment a few posts down.
~vibr8tor~


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

OOoooOOOOoooo :D

sounds fun to me.

I would love to help pierce for and attend any suspensions done in the future, but I dunno about actually suspending at the moment.... maybe after I've attended a few.  ya'know?  build up my courage and such...


----------



## Thou

^That's what I've been doing .


----------



## vibr8tor

2c-buoyant said:


> I was looking for a thread to post the neato suspension pictures that have been going in my home sweet home, I'll use this thread if no one minds.



actually, i think you should just start an actual suspension thread (so i'm gonna edit the pics out of your post).  and even though it'll be its own thread, still use the NSFW tags on the pics.  thnx!


----------



## jackie jones

*Nose piercing*

I am toying with the notion of piercng my nose. I am not concerned at all about the pain, but I am concerned about potential scars or the peircing developing a bump. This would break my heart.

Is there anyone here who have had any negative reactions to their nose piercing?


----------



## the_ketaman

As long as you dont fuck around with the piercing you shouldnt get a scar. I used o play with my lip and tongue piercings and they both have scars but I know people who have had piercings that didnt bare scars, I also had my eyebrow dont a few times and I dont have a visually noticeable scar.

I think nose piercings look great, its not all badass like most people seem to think piercings are but its not the norm like ear piercings, its somewhere in the middle, and ring or stud either way looks nice.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ What ketaman said  

If you get it done at a reputable piercing parlour, and keep it clean while it's healing, and as long as nothing happens to it e.g. tearing the jewellry out, it shouldn't scar at all. 

I have a nose piercing and the hole is tiiiiny because I have a really small gauge pin in there. When I get home from work I'll post a photo of it so you can see how unnoticable it is. 

If you ever decide to take it out, you can get certain ointments that should minimise the scar tissue from forming.


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

I've had mine pierced twice, and I have never ever had a scar. I mean really, the jewelery is so tiny and even if it does leave a scar, who has perfect enough skin for a minor dot to be that obvious lol. I have never known friends to have scars/bumps either, or any real problems with the piercing.


----------



## artaxerxes

My nose ring always falls out so I have a hole in my nose half the time because the jewelry's gone missing somewhere. I've lost it four times in 18 years so I'm not that bad with it. But I do have a small hole in my nose. If someone gets their face close enough to my face so see the hole, it better be someone I know and like so I don't worry about it anyway. But it's a tiny hole and it's not surrounded by a bump or scar tissue or anything.


----------



## svvagger

Mine got a stupid bump on the side of it and it was there for a while and I kept thinking it was going to heal but it didn't and so I took it out and no, I don't have a scar and any of the people I know that previously had it doesn't have a scar from it either.  Good luck


----------



## belarki

Make sure they use a piercing needle and not a gun! I wish I knew that when I was a young, naive belarki, all too keen to get metal in my nose and not at all wise in the ways of the world


----------



## n3ophy7e

belarki said:


> Make sure they use a piercing needle and not a gun!



Oh goodness me YES! Ear-piercing gun = disaster!


----------



## SECONAL

I've had my nose pierced twice, once when I was 17 and again two years ago. 

The first time I had it done was a mess. At the time I was very unexperianced with the whole healing process and changed the jewelry out only 2 weeks after having it done....and to make matters worse, I used a normal earring instead of a fitted nose ring and the plastic back of the earring got stuck in my skin. 

A month went by before I noticed the problem, but by then the jewelry had started to reject out of my nose and it became badly infected. I had to have it removed by doctor, but greatfully it healed nicely without forming a scar.

Now I have 9+ body piercings that I've healed without any problems or scars.


----------



## Ceria

I have my nose pierce and know several other people that do as well and no one I know has ever had any problems.  Because of a job I had mine out for a long time and was a little worried about it healing or scaring, but it didn't.  I now have it back in and no problems at all with it.


----------



## glitterbizkit

My nose piercing took forever to heal.. about half a year.  I got it done with a gun.  At some point I did get a rather unsightly bump that was there for maybe a month or so, but it went away, and i've had my piercing for 4-5 years now with no problems.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ That's how long mine took to heal as well, but without the unsightly bump. 

After I'd had the piercing for about 3 months I thought it would be safe to change the jewellry, and I took out the pin, and it immediately healed over on the inside! So I had to go back and get it re-pierced. 
I'm guessing it's because there is such a good blood-supply in the muscosal lining of the nose. The inside of the nostril heals super-quickly!


----------



## belarki

^ Yeh I'll say. When mine was about 6 months old I took it out for a concert and within a few hours it had healed over enough to make putting the pin back in a *PAIN*.

I had mine done with a gun (mistake- haha it sounded like a good idea at the time.... super cheap at a beauty salon...) but it healed fine in the long run. A little scar tissue on the inside around the hole but none on the outside so it doesn't really matter. I never take it out now


----------



## AttentionToThis

*Quick Question about Piercing.*

After you pierce your earlobe do you have to keep a straight piercing in it until it heals, or can you just put a ring in right away? 

When I had my nipples pierced, my friend that did them said to use barbells at first, so the piercing can heal straight, and that if I want I could put in a ring later, because the ring would make it heal fucked up, is the same true with earlobes?


----------



## n3ophy7e

I think it's best to follow the piercer's advice, because after all they're the trained professional  
I would imagine that yes, the piercing will heal faster and in a more uniform fashion with a straight bar in it. It's only a couple of months to wait before you can change the jewellery to a ring so better be safe than sorry and just wait it out!


----------



## jzilla

This is based on personal experience, and from my learnings. (I'm a piercing apprentice.)


....When I got my lobes done, I got them done with a 14g needle, and the jewlery that was put in, were 14g "horse-shoes." Now, I had no problems with them healing "correctly" or anything. In fact, they were healed within about two weeks. Then, I was able to change the jewlery freely, then begin the stretching process.

Now, were your lobes pierced with a gun, or with an actual needle? If they were pierced with the gun, just leave the original jewlery in until they're completely healed. If they were pierced with a needle, you'd be fine to change out the jewlery if you so desired to. But be warned, it's going to hurt when you go to change your jewlery, because of the "crusties" that build up on the ear-rings.

And, just for the sake of harm reduction. Remember to keep your piercings clean, and take care of them.


----------



## AttentionToThis

n3ophy7e:  I am the piercer and I ain't no professional, and although my friend that did my nipples had training, I can't consult her now(for reasons too long to explain).

jzilla: I did my lobes with a 16G livestock syringe tip, I had a straight 18G piece of metal that was a ring but was straighten out and cut in half in my left, and I left the 16G syringe tip in my right for a few hours, then I switched them out to my 14G Horseshoes that used to be in my nips, which really wasn't very painful at all.  When I got up this morning and cleaned out my piercings, there wasn't any dried blood, or pus, or redness, so so far it looks successful.  I think I'll just leave the 14G horseshoes in, kinda funny how your first earrings were the same size and kind as the ones I have in right now.


----------



## n3ophy7e

AttentionToThis said:


> n3ophy7e:  I am the piercer and I ain't no professional, and although my friend that did my nipples had training, I can't consult her now(for reasons too long to explain).



Oh I see hahaha :D 
In that case, follow jzilla's advice


----------



## jzilla

AttentionToThis said:


> n3ophy7e:  I am the piercer and I ain't no professional, and although my friend that did my nipples had training, I can't consult her now(for reasons too long to explain).
> 
> jzilla: I did my lobes with a 16G livestock syringe tip, I had a straight 18G piece of metal that was a ring but was straighten out and cut in half in my left, and I left the 16G syringe tip in my right for a few hours, then I switched them out to my 14G Horseshoes that used to be in my nips, which really wasn't very painful at all.  When I got up this morning and cleaned out my piercings, there wasn't any dried blood, or pus, or redness, so so far it looks successful.  I think I'll just leave the 14G horseshoes in, kinda funny how your first earrings were the same size and kind as the ones I have in right now.




Well, not to be a dick or anything... But, that was a pretty dumb move. Mainly because the equipment wasn't sterilized properly, and well, you're using 18g metal that's made for god knows what. But, since it's done and over with... Just do this..

Make sure you clean them, and take care of them. But do NOT put peroxcide or anything like that on them, or you'll get chemical burns. Which blow. And when you go to swap out jewlery again, make sure you clean them in rubbing alcohol.


----------



## AttentionToThis

jzilla said:


> Well, not to be a dick or anything... But, that was a pretty dumb move. Mainly because the equipment wasn't sterilized properly, and well, you're using 18g metal that's made for god knows what. But, since it's done and over with... Just do this..
> 
> Make sure you clean them, and take care of them. But do NOT put peroxcide or anything like that on them, or you'll get chemical burns. Which blow. And when you go to swap out jewlery again, make sure you clean them in rubbing alcohol.



The way I see it, people have been doing piercings for god knows how many thousands of years, and only recently have those sterilizing machines been invented, I really don't think they're too neccasary.  I bathed the piercings and the needle in rubbing alcohol, and used alcohol swabs on my lobes before the piercing, and washed my hands thorougly beforehand too.  I've never heard of using peroxide before, what I'm doing is 3 times a day, cleaning them with rubbing alcohol, and then again with Tea Tree Oil(it can help skin heal, and helps keep the rubbing alcohol from drying out the skin too much).  And Livestock Needles are made out of the same material and in the same gauges as piercing needles, the only difference is that there's a hub on the end of the syringe needles.


----------



## the_highest_mormon

*male eyebrow piercing*

hot or not?

pure emo faggotry?





(not me)

i cant decide, i think i would look good in one but i feel there is a stigma around it.  is it only for 15 year old boys in skinny jeans and sharpie on their nails?


----------



## joanmiro

I had one for about 3 years, and I thought it looked pretty badass.

Took it out for court and never put it back in (those things are a BITCH to get in and out)

for the record...i fall nowhere near the "emo faggotry" category as you so eloquently put it

just realize, it ain't like an earring you can change daily- at least for me, taking it in and out was huge ordeal


----------



## Sweet P

I think it can look hot if the guy suits it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I've always been a bit of a fan of the male eyebrow piercing, then again I'm slightly older than the generation of kids who fill their faces with metal so I don't associate eyebrow piercings with "emo faggotry".


----------



## wibble

Not so into eyebrow piercings myself. They have a tendancy to reject being a surface piercing so if you do get one take good care of it.


----------



## Northside

My boyfriend is 40, he has both eyebrows pierced four times-HOT!!!

 It suits him though, goes nicely with his long ass ponytail and all his tattoos. He is sexy as hell , looks like a combination of a biker and a rock star. He neither rides or plays but damn, he looks great.


----------



## tribal girl

Nope, don't like eyebrow piercings on _anyone_.

It's entirely up to you though of course. Who cares what anyone else thinks if you like it?.


----------



## redmand headband

go for it dude. ive got spiderbites in my lip and they look good. i think eyebrow peircings are overused tho. ive seen a million of em. get an "anti eyebrow peircing". seriously google it. 
theyre hot as fuck!!!!!


----------



## Cyc

I probably wouldn't judge them one way or another if people didn't insist on saying they're hot.

This just tempts me to log them under "emo faggotry" out of spite.


----------



## redmand headband

i honestly have a thing for peircings. they turn me on.......but i am emo....sooooooooooo.....


----------



## n3ophy7e

I honestly have a thing for peircings. They turn me on...and I am not emo... 



redmand headband said:


> get an "anti eyebrow peircing". seriously google it.
> theyre hot as fuck!!!!!



*googles*
That is really cute!! Only on girls though, it would look a bit weird on a guy in my opinion.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

Not hot . . . there so late 90's

And they have a white trash feel to them. Although when I was 14 I did stick a needle through my eye brow D.I.Y style and had one for about 2 weeks before it got infected and I ripped it out.


----------



## AmorRoark

I think it looks really dumb TBH but there's definitely those out there who don't so just go for it.


----------



## wibble

anti eyebrow piercings are good on girlies, i was thinking of getting one but but worried about it growing out plus don't know a piercer i'd let do a surface piercing on me at the moment.


----------



## n3ophy7e

wibble said:


> but worried about it growing out.



Yeah this was my initial concern too after sfirst eeing the piercing. Looks hot though


----------



## KStoner6tb

I think it all depends on the person.  An eyebrow piercing would look ridiculous on me.  I'm just not one for piercings(sorry star  )

I'm just waiting for our generation to grow old, and see how everyone looks with their nifty stretched ear lobes and stuff.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ After you take the shit out of your ears they pretty much go back to normal after a while from what I've heard, in general. If they don't, I can't imagine someone not paying for the plastic surgery to get them fixed.


----------



## redmand headband

KStoner6tb said:


> I think it all depends on the person.
> 
> true. i kno a dude who has his nipples done twice on each and it looks really good. im not gay or anything but i can tell that its hot
> 
> do with a lip peircing. theyre easier to start out with than any kind of skin piercing.(like an eyebrow)


----------



## wibble

Once you stretch above 10mm ear lobes don't tend to return back to normal size.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Oh, cool.


----------



## n3ophy7e

KStoner6tb said:


> I think it all depends on the person.  An eyebrow piercing would look ridiculous on me.  I'm just not one for piercings(sorry star  )



*sigh* I understand  
My boyfriend is another of those people whom piercings just wouldn't suit. Hell, it took long enough for him to get a small tattoo in a concealed place! :D


----------



## cletus

Eyebrow piercings always look like they could "give" at any moment. They never look too solid or comfy, but hey, whatever rocks ya boat. :D


----------



## Makaveli69

This is kind of like asking someone else what kind of movies should be your favorite, and you can smoke with a tongue ring.


----------



## Bomboclat

> Or maybe my ears, gauge them?



If you want to get a job, you should stray from any gauging, or facial piercings. (Although it depends on where you want to work really)

As the poster above me said, this is a question we cant really answer as not everyone has the same tastes as you.


----------



## untaMe

get your septum if it looks right on your face. you can just flip it up and noone can see it. i had mine for months before my job even knew it was there and they didnt have a problem with cuz even they cant see it when i flip it up.


----------



## AmorRoark

It doesn't sound like you've really thought this out past minimal considerations.  If you're going to spend the money and go through the pain make sure you really want to do it.


----------



## AmorRoark

I don't think you'd look good with piercings to be very honest with you. Tats work on everybody though.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Makaveli69 said:


> and you can smoke with a tongue ring.



This is true, BUT you can't/shouldn't smoke for the first few weeks so it can heal as best as possible. 



			
				untaMe said:
			
		

> get your septum if it looks right on your face.



I was going to say this as well, but I had a look at chucker's photo and I personally don't think a septum piercing wouldn't suit his face...

heychucker, I gotta say, your face is too clean-looking for any facial piercings. A tongue ring would be fucking HOT though, but that's just my personal opinion. A nipple piercing would be awesome too but there can be issues with getting it caught on clothing, like your friend said. 

My final verdict is that you should either get your tongue pierced (and keep your smoking to an absolute minimum while it's healing), or save your money for more tattooing


----------



## n3ophy7e

Having seen that more recent photo of you I still think your facial features are too clean-cut for facial piercings. 

Go with the tongue ring. Do iiiit!!


----------



## silentangst

*Piercings!*

Inspired by a TDS thread haha. Who has them and where? And what have you had? 
I became interested in piercings about two years ago and am interested in a piercing apprenticeship at the moment.

Anyway, to start, I have: 1 lip piercing, 2 tongue piercings, 3 industrials and 4 dermal anchors in my left arm.

Discuss!


----------



## badboybrian

had my labret done, an industrial in my left ear, two in my left lobe, and my tongue.  All gone now.  Ahhh, business casual corporate america.  Heh.


----------



## silentangst

Yeah, mine are slowly leaving too. Lack of a job is persuading me 

A nice repertoire though


----------



## Nortika

I have my lip and my tongue pierced. No way could I ever be the piercer tho, seeing other people get pierced makes me faint!


----------



## ocean

I HAD my lip and nose many years ago.......
I want a Monroe but my hubby doesn't think it'll suit me.......
I'd handle a labret but the thought of spending 60 bucks turns me off


----------



## silentangst

Aw yeah, since I'm currently jobless I can't justify spending money on piercings at the moment. It's horrible


----------



## rant*N*rave

I have my navel, my tongue, and three in each ear.  I'd like more, but my parents won't pay my tuition if I have piercings.  They don't know about the tongue ring, and the navel ring is unspoken about.  My mom flipped her shit when I got the 3rd earring put in...  8)

I'll probably get a couple more before I kick the bucket.  I'd loooove to have my back corseted, but I'm a pussy, and the rejection rate is too high...


----------



## silentangst

rant*N*rave said:


> I'd loooove to have my back corseted, but I'm a pussy, and the rejection rate is too high...



I love the look of a corsetted back, but you're right about the rejection rate, they barely last more than a few months in most cases. The skin on the back moves too much for rings there


----------



## curmudgeoness

I guess I'm pretty conservative compared to others re piercings.  I have the normal ear piercings (just one in each ear -- performed at Merle Norman a bazillion years ago), and also a navel piercing which I had done 9 months ago.  I'm considering a second ear piercing in one ear - in the upper part of my ear.  Seems like that would hurt a bit, but I still want to do it.


----------



## silentangst

Yes, they do hurt a lot, but they're well worth it once they're healed. I had my upper ear pierced six times about 9 months ago and they look fantastic, but not fully healed yet.


----------



## curmudgeoness

Getting my navel pierced was kind of funny.  The guy had me lay down flat, but he couldn't get enough flesh in the piercer (I guess that's a good thing though overall!  ) or whatever it's called, so I had to sit up a bit to create a little roll there.  Then, he had a difficult time getting it pierced because I have some scar tissue behind my navel from a trocar insertion for a laparoscopic surgery I had several years ago.  The piercing wasn't a majorly quick process.  Apparently that scar tissue was quite quite thick and hell to get through.  It still did not hurt all that much though.  However, I'm scared to take the original little barbell/stud out because I'm afraid I won't be able to get a cuter navel stud or ring back in.  Are navel studs or whatever easy to get back in after removing the original one?

As for the upper ear piercing, Silentangst has made me even more interested in it.  I may do it in the next week or two.


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Got my lip pierced, I said 'got' because even after literally years the whole still hasn't healed so can still get a ring through when ever I want.

Which if i'm honest isn't that bad, because can just have it in when ever I feel like it !


----------



## curmudgeoness

Somebody pleeeeeze tell me this:  When you first take your navel barbell or ring out, is it difficult to get something back in?  To me, it seems like it would be, but I haven't attempted it yet so I really don't know.  Help??


----------



## Snugg

If you're still in the healing process, don't take it out to change the jewelry. It could have the potential to start closing as soon as the barbell/stud is removed. But, if it's done healing completely, you'll be fine to take out what was provided to you, to replace it with something more to your liking. Hope that helps.


...I've got my lip done, I used to have snake-bites, but I took one side out. I had my ears done as well, but I took those out. I used to have them up to a 00gauge. I'm thinking about starting the process over again, though.

And, I'm also considering angel bites. Because in my opinion, they look sweet as fuck. And _maybe_ a vertical labret. But if I did that, I would take out the lip-ring I have in now. Cause that would just be too much metal in/around my mouth.


----------



## curmudgeoness

It's been 9 months since the piercing, so surely it's gotta be healed.  It definitely feels all healed up and such.  I'm just afraid of taking the barbell out and not being able to get anything back in.  The navel piercing holes seem like they would be more difficult to get all aligned in order to work a barbell or ring through than, say, an ear piercing site.

Okay, back to work for now....  Bleh.



Snugg said:


> If you're still in the healing process, don't take it out to change the jewelry. It could have the potential to start closing as soon as the barbell/stud is removed. But, if it's done healing completely, you'll be fine to take out what was provided to you, to replace it with something more to your liking. Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> ...I've got my lip done, I used to have snake-bites, but I took one side out. I had my ears done as well, but I took those out. I used to have them up to a 00gauge. I'm thinking about starting the process over again, though.
> 
> And, I'm also considering angel bites. Because in my opinion, they look sweet as fuck. And _maybe_ a vertical labret. But if I did that, I would take out the lip-ring I have in now. Cause that would just be too much metal in/around my mouth.


----------



## spork

Currently I have my navel and tragus pierced. I used to also have my tongue, eyebrow, and ear lobes pierced but just sort of grew out of them.


----------



## malakaix

Use to have an eyebrow piercing about 1 1/2 years ago but after 9 months my skin continued to reject it even after changing to 3 different types of metal.

It's healed up and gone now, so currently i have 0! But im sure in time i'll get another part of me pierced


----------



## n3ophy7e

Merged with the existing piercings thread!


----------



## silentangst

Snugg said:


> And, I'm also considering angel bites. Because in my opinion, they look sweet as fuck. And _maybe_ a vertical labret. But if I did that, I would take out the lip-ring I have in now. Cause that would just be too much metal in/around my mouth.



I've seen a guy with angel bites who lives around here, they do look pretty awesome.

I used to have an inverted vertical labret, I miss it so much. It's basically a vertical, but moved down slightly so that one side of the stud comes out in the mouth instead of outside the lip.






Accidentally took it out to change the stud and it was impossible to get back in because of the angle. Such an awesome piercing, but again, because of the angle they get very annoying because the back of the stud tends to catch on your front teeth when you do _anything_ involving your mouth.

And n3o, mega-merges are ruining small time threads like this! We're just trying to have a good time, maaan.


----------



## malakaix

What is this called? I've seen alot of people recently with piercings in this area, i cant imagine it would be comfortable.. i'm not a fan myself, but was just curious as to the type of piercing?


----------



## silentangst

That's a smiley piercing. And the one that goes in the bottom lip is a frowny haha.


----------



## n3ophy7e

silentangst said:
			
		

> And n3o, mega-merges are ruining small time threads like this! We're just trying to have a good time, maaan.



Lol I'm merge yo ass if you're not careful  

And yes, the smiley piercings are kinda cool, in my opinion. But the ring would have to be super tiny gauge, like 22g and like 4-5mm across. Otherwise it would be too intrusive, and I always worry about the effect of metal on teeth (both my parents are dentists )

I've been discussing with my boyfriend the possibility of getting either one or both nipples done.....he's very intrigued, as am I %) 
Hmmmm.


----------



## ocean

^nipple piercings scare me...........
WAY too sensitive there! I could never ever do it!
I imagine the healing time would be a while too.......
You are a brave brave girl!


----------



## silentangst

Ooh I have two nipple piercings planned too, but again, no money  lol.


----------



## n3ophy7e

ocean said:


> ^nipple piercings scare me...........
> WAY too sensitive there! I could never ever do it!
> I imagine the healing time would be a while too.......
> You are a brave brave girl!



Haha it's one thing to talk about it, it's something else entirely to actually follow through!   
I'd _like_ to get them done though.
My _only_ concern is that I will be having babies in the next couple of years, what will the implications of pierced nipples be for breastfeeding?? I have to research that...


----------



## ocean

^Good question.,....and you'd likely want them out for that.
When you breast feed and your nipples crack, that probably doesn't feel so nice around the piercing. Eeeek! Freaks me out just THINKING about it!! :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh yes indeed!! You'd definitely take the piercing out whilst actually breastfeeding. I've since researched it too, and as long as the actual piercing is fully healed before breastfeeding there isn't any more pain than usual. And apparently it has no negative effect on the ability to breastfeed, i.e. the holes created from the piercing don't compromise the flow of milk through the lactiferous ducts. 

/nerd %)

 

So yeah, I think I might do it....!


----------



## n3ophy7e

*bump*

_Finally_ got a new piercing done today. VERY happy with it!!


----------



## silentangst

It looks good. I just took out my 3 industrials. And my dermals are coming out next week. This job has its downsides, all I'll have left are my tongue piercings.


----------



## Monkeybizness

old pic of friends web piercing


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Is that second pic you?? We're rook buddies!


----------



## belarki

n3ophy7e said:


> *bump*
> 
> _Finally_ got a new piercing done today. VERY happy with it!!
> 
> *NSFW*:



Looking good n3o! :D Was it a painful one? I'm tempted to get another piercing; only have my nose done at the moment, had a nipple pierced aeons ago but took it out after a couple of years and it's healed over.

My bestest buddy had a scaffold piercing done a little while back but it has scarred pretty badly on one of the holes and has a noticable lump next to it now


----------



## poopie

love the new jewelry n3o!

i had both my tragus and rook done. the rook *killed* me...it was quite painful. i have had them both now for about 7-8 years, i think. 

so, i might be getting a new job in a fairly conservative hospital. this obviously means no  earrings in my pinna. bah! none of my body piercings ever get futzed with. i never take them out and i never change the jewelry. obviously, for a job though, this would have to change. i have a captive bead hoop in my tragus, which will have to be replaced with either a spacer (?) or a bent barbell or something that is easy to take out.

what is everyone's experience with spacers? (is that what they're called?)


----------



## Snugg

I'm not sure about the use of spacers, but I used to use a retainer all the time for my lip-ring during a job I had. Worked perfectly. It's just a clear barbell, that's short as hell, and very hard to notice. 

They make them for virtually all piercings, so maybe you could check that out?


----------



## silentangst

I can't use a retainer at my job now  I tried though haha.


----------



## Snugg

Damn, that's fucked up. I've never had a job say no to using a retainer.

...But, have you had the piercing long enough, to where you can leave your jewelry out for a few hours, and it won't close up?


----------



## silentangst

Nope, I took them out two days ago and within five minutes the skin had closed up. Mind you, I had only had these ones for 10 months and they weren't healing very well.


----------



## Snugg

Oh, damn. That _really_ fucking sucks. Maybe get them repierced, and hopefully they heal correctly?


----------



## silentangst

Well I can't, because of the job lol.


----------



## L2R

n3o, having had both nipples done twice, i can say that that is a fuckin amazing experience. think of nipple sensitivity, well, the sensitivity on the outside is like a watered down version of the sensations inside. there's something really special to having them done and riding around on a motorcycle on a summer night in only a tshirt up top. seriously, there is nothing i can think of that can compare to that feeling. 

downsides are they don't heal easy and commonly reject. that's why i had to take them out the first time. also getting them done HURTS. the needle process is over before you know it, but afterwards they swell and bloody KANE!

i don't know how some people only have one done. it's such a difference that i'd imagine it's really strange or lopsided with just one.


----------



## silentangst

I'm getting both of my nipples pierced soon  I can't wait.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oooh yay!! Post pics when it's done please  

*IP*, yes I can certainly imagine the sensation, which is kinda why I'd want a nipple piercing. But I'm done for now. Maybe sometime in the future  

*poopie* thanks hun! That sucks about your job not allowing any piercings. Interesting that you found the rook to be painful...I certainly _felt_ it and it hurt a little, but it was tolerable and it did not rate very high on all of my piercings pain scale. Even now, 2 days later I can sleep on it and everything. Weird how some people are more sensitive in different areas than others and stuff. How did your tragus rate in terms of pain? 

And thank you *belarki*! 
Go and get something pierced!!  

I really am _so_ happy with my new piercing. It turned out absolutely perfectly. My dad saw it tonight and was very curious because he'd obviously never seen a rook piercing before, so he had a good inspection of it, and he approves  
Hehehe my dad is cute sometimes


----------



## theotherwoman

I really want to get my septum pierced but a lot of people say its unattractive so now im having second thoughts :/


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## n3ophy7e

theotherwoman said:


> I really want to get my septum pierced but a lot of people say its unattractive so now im having second thoughts :/



Yeah, it is a very stark-looking piercing, and in my opinion only certain face types can pull it off. 
But hey, if you really want it, just do it. It's _your_ face!!


----------



## Snugg

I'm debating on getting my ears punched, rather than going through the process of gauging them again, but I'm not too sure yet. If I do, I'm just going to say fuck it, and punch them straight to either a 0 or a 00.


-shrugs-


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Holy shit dude!!!! That would hurt _so_ much,  
I'm all for pain, but even that is crossing the line in my opinion.......

And also, I'm not in to stretching, but I imagine that half the fun would be to watch it "grow", so to speak, to see the fruits of your labour over time.

But hey, each to their own


----------



## Snugg

It's whatever, gauging is just a huge pain in the ass. I was at 7/16ths before I took them out, and I just don't feel like going through all of that again. So, punching them would just be easier. As I want to go to at LEAST 2 1/4'', so it'd just be easier to get there, by starting at 0 or 00, and going up quickly without tearing anything.


One of my friends got it done, and he said it wasn't _that_ bad.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh okay cool hehe I'll take your (or your friend's, rather) word for it


----------



## Snugg

I don't know if I'll actually go through with it or not, though, to be quite honest. I mean, I'd rather get tattooed than pierced. But, who knows. Maybe I'll get it done anyways.


----------



## silentangst

I can't wait to get tattooed now. Except I think I'd rather get my car first.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Snugg

I feel you on that one, Silent. If I didn't get my knuckles done for $40[well, $50, cause I tipped.] I probably wouldn't have gotten it.


....Mean-while, my truck sits in two pieces, and is undriveable. Lol.


----------



## tribal girl

I had a conch on my right ear done almost two weeks ago. The swelling's gone down now and it's healing nicely. Gonna get the other ear done too once this has healed up. So I now have a tragus on both ears, and 16mm lobes (with some nice new double flared acrylic spider plugs to boot). Those are the only piercings I care to get once the other ear is done. The only other thing is that I'm keen on getting a tattoo covered up. I might even come up with the general concept myself, then have a professional jazz it up and make it look a bit prettier. Still got my thinkin' cap on though. All I know is that I want a Japanese theme, like an irezumi type thing with cherry blossoms.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oooooh I _LOVE_ the conch piercing hun!! One of my best mates has both his conch piercings done, they are positively awesome


----------



## silentangst

Feeling really common with just tongue piercings now


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yeah that's how I felt about my belly button piercing after I got it like 10 years ago. That was around the time where every girl and her dog was getting their belly button pierced! 
...so then I got the lower one done as well


----------



## silentangst

Looks good!


----------



## doofqueen

my son got snakebites. I was so excited  we don't have the usual mum/son relationship  although i still wish he would get a haircut. He's an emo in denial :-/

I've wanted dermal teardrops the last few years but my job won't let me look how i want *pouts*


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oooh cool! I'd love to see a photo if you want to PM it to me on facebook or something. Or if you're happy to post a pic in here and maybe blur out his face or something? 
Snakebites look awesome if they're well done!


----------



## jackie jones

I have one of my areolas pierced (like a couple cm behind my nipple). It is a very nice feeling. It heightened sensitivity to that area.


----------



## psykiz

I have both nipples done, both sides of my nose and my belly (ears are a given.. three times!)
i would like to get my septum re-pierced because that was my favourite piercing but i'm not sure how all the metal in my nose would go cuz i have a pretty small nose! 
I would also like to get my tongue pierced but i'm a little wary of doing so..


----------



## silentangst

Tongue piercings are the best. I miss mine so much.


----------



## Snugg

I believe I'm going to either take my lipring out, and get a vertical labret, or leave it in, and still get a vertical labret.

Decisions, decisions, eh?

----------------
Now playing: Atmosphere - Puppets
via FoxyTunes


----------



## silentangst

Vertical labrets are great :D I used to have an inverted vertical labret. Good times.

Argh, I miss my piercings so much


----------



## Snugg

I don't know though, man. I'm pretty sure that shit is gonna hurt like hell. 

----------------
Now playing: Miss May I - Apologies Are For The Weak
via FoxyTunes


----------



## n3ophy7e

Snugg, re: the vertical labret, isn't it more intrusive than a regular labret?? For me, piercings need to not only _look_ good, but first and foremost they need to be_ comfortable_. 



psykiz said:


> I would also like to get my tongue pierced but i'm a little wary of doing so..



I have to agree with silentangst, tongue piercings are the best. You should totally get it done. I think, of all the piercings that I have, my tongue will be the last one to come out, if ever. I _love_ it!


----------



## Snugg

jackie jones said:


> I have one of my areolas pierced (like a couple cm behind my nipple). It is a very nice feeling. It heightened sensitivity to that area.



It doesn't have to be of yours specifically, but can you link me to a photo that shows that piercing? It sounds pretty interesting. It _sounds_ almost like a surface piercing... on your boob. Lol...

----------------
Now playing: Sandpeople - Left
via FoxyTunes


----------



## silentangst

n3ophy7e said:


> I think, of all the piercings that I have, my tongue will be the last one to come out, if ever. I _love_ it!



Mine were the last to come out  *sob*


----------



## xoqqiy axlotao3al

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Yeah that's how I felt about my belly button piercing after I got it like 10 years ago. That was around the time where every girl and her dog was getting their belly button pierced!
> ...so then I got the lower one done as well



marry me



jackie jones said:


> I have one of my areolas pierced (like a couple cm behind my nipple). It is a very nice feeling. It heightened sensitivity to that area.



marry me


----------



## annyong

I've got the itch for a new piercing and like the idea of a VCH, anyone got one or know much about them?


----------



## n3ophy7e

No but I want one too  
I say go for it hun!


----------



## EU4RIK

*lip piercings*

so I'm planning on getting my lip pierced, what do you people think about lip piercings in general?


----------



## tiggerific

I don't mind them on other people I just would not one myself. I tend to chew on my lips and reckon it might hurt at some point especially when I am not quite coherent.
A girl who lives near me has 2 on her upper lip and she has ones with colourful gems in them and it looks nice, but to be honest I think I may just be past it. Nearly got a tatoo, then thought of how my skin would look as an oap and it put me off, so it's how you feel not anyone else.
If you think you would be happy with it go for it.


----------



## addictivepersona

You can always take it out if you find you don't like it down the road.  I say go for it if you think you might like it, but think long and hard about it.  If you get it done, make sure the place is sterile.  They should show you the needle in the package before they open it.  Don't be cheap with hygiene and go someplace $10 less--You'll pay for it with the healing time.

I wanted my lip pierced basically from the age of 13 'til I got it done at 19.  Kept it in 'til I was almost 21--Ended up taking it out because I realized it didn't look very good.  Not to mention work changed their policy on facial jewelry and wearing a retainer in the hole was a pain in the ass.

I also played with it wayyyy too much and it got irritated frequently--If you have any oral fixations (or if you like inflicting pain), you may not want to get anything in/around your mouth pierced.  So easy to play with it 'til it hurts then not stop... /rambling.

In general I think they look all right on some people who get it--But others just can't pull it off.

Oh, and anything but hoops may scratch your teeth.  I wore a straight gem in the lip piercing hole for awhile 'til my dentist yelled at me and mentioned how it was wearing away the enamel.


----------



## tribal girl

I don't get why people always ask other peoples opinion on this sort of thing. If you want it bad enough, just get it done.


----------



## EU4RIK

well I'm planning on getting it done regardless of what people on here said i just wanted their opinions on it anyway


----------



## purplefirefly

I think I would probably have some sort of facial piercing if I didn't work in an office enviornment. I think they look great on a lot of people.

If you like it then definitely go for it.


----------



## malakaix

Well, as people have said above, it can be removed at any time.. so it's no big deal.

I had my eyebrow pierced at 17, kept it for a year but my skin never completley accepted the piercing despite changing the metal 3 times, in the end i just removed it.. im sure if it didn't reject i'd probably still have it.


----------



## jackie jones

I do not like them because being a they leave a scar. The same with eyebrow piercings.


----------



## Specktrail

I have three . And can take them out whenever I need too. I say do the work and if you don't like it .... Take it out ...and let it heal.. You'll only be out a few bucks


----------



## alasdairm

EU4RIK said:


> so I'm planning on getting my lip pierced, what do you people think about lip piercings in general?


i think if you care what other people think about them, you should not get one.

alasdair


----------



## AfterGlow

They look good on girls.  Guys ought to pass on them.


----------



## prayersfor.rain

One of my exes from like 8 years ago had 2 lip piercings.  I thought it was great.
But these days everyone has them so they're about as interesting as pierced ears to me.  I don't know, they're cool, just kinda "whatever" for me now.  I don't think they look bad or anything though, they're fine.  

But if you want to get your lip pierced, why the heck not? 
If you decide you don't like it you can take it out.  Yeah, there will be a hole/scar, but I figure I've got scars all over my body just from doing normal everyday stuff.  What's another one?  If you don't stretch yours out (my ex did) you're only gonna have a little hole anyway.

Looking at my eyebrow piercing scar makes me miss it a lot.  Like malakaix, mine never completely healed.  Skin kept getting thinner and thinner.  I actually had it pierced twice and kept it for about 3 years.  I want another one but I'm afraid the same thing will happen again.


----------



## silentangst

LOVE them yep yep yep.


----------



## bagochina

I think they look kinda stupid.  Never have I seen a piercing that I found attractive, more-so the opposite.  It just seems real gimmicky but I guess that wore off 20yrs? ago.

peace.
seedless


----------



## n3ophy7e

AfterGlow said:


> They look good on girls.  Guys ought to pass on them.



Hmm I disagree. I've seen some guys with lip piercings who rock them really well! 

I prefer labret piercings to LIP piercings, but they suit some people really nicely, in my opinion. 

I really really don't like the single side lip rings though, EVERYONE has them these days so it's not original anymore.

I'm going to merge this with the existing Piercings discussion thread


----------



## tribal girl

I like vertical labrets myself.






I was considering getting it done at one point, but decided I didn't really wanna get anything pierced on my face.


----------



## silentangst

I had an inverted vertical labret, it sure was pretty 

Thinking of having two small dermals placed behind my ears. I need some more piercings, and I
really miss my dermals


----------



## EU4RIK

okay so i go it done! looks great in my opinion, quick question i didnt want to ask the piercer whats the rule on ecstasy use 2 days after getting it done?


----------



## silentangst

Oh god I wouldn't do it. Just don't please. I'm in no state of mind to explain why so hopefully someone else can. But don't!


----------



## Fawkes

EU4RIK said:


> okay so i go it done! looks great in my opinion, quick question i didnt want to ask the piercer whats the rule on ecstasy use 2 days after getting it done?



i wouldn't consume anything (alcohol or drugs) that would make me inebriated until it was close to or totally healed. firstly, alcohol or drugs can lower your immune system impeding your body's ability to heal the piercing. secondly, being inebriated, you're more likely to touch with dirty hands or pull or play with the piercing which could cause infection and/or slow the healing process.

lip piercings heal pretty quickly though, so your partying days should only be put on hold for a few weeks.


----------



## silentangst

Perhaps more importantly, (s)he'll be chewing like a mofo on the freshly swollen lip. It'd be horrid.


----------



## EU4RIK

what if i was careful not to do the things mentioned and took magnesium for the chewing, would it actually be that bed if i were to be in good shape


----------



## Fawkes

i'm not going to allow this discussion to go too far since we don't allow drug topics in SO (perhaps you may want to post the question in ED)...

however, as i stated and keeping with a general discussion about piercings and hygiene, drugs or alcohol lower your immune system's ability to fight infections and heal wounds. despite whether or not you touch the piercing (which you probably will by accident if you're fucked up), your immune system won't be able to fight infection as easily or allow the piercing to heal as quickly.

just give it time to heal and then have a good time in a few weeks.


----------



## silentangst

FuturePig said:


> just give it time to heal and then have a good time in a few weeks.



Yes, this is good. Do this.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I agree with FP and sa.


----------



## icked

*Lip Piercing but job doesn't allow help?*

Hi I got a lip piercing today without really thinking about the job which was stupid I work at the hospital as a pharmacy tech, it's a 14gauge I go back to work Monday not really sure what to do? do you think I could maybe pull it off if I change out the piercing and get a clear stud? I spoke to the guy that pierced it after I found out, he said he could put the clear stud in for me but doesn't know if it will pass in my job and said I shouldn't be changing anything but if I have not choice we can try the clear stud? any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## papa

lounge to SO..


----------



## purple_cloud

You really should consider this before getting any body piercings. Lots of younger people do this and think it's okay, but it's not. I don't know if it's sourcing but you should check out www.bmezine.com its a GREAT site for piercing/tattoo/etc stuff. 

Lip piercings get beat around a lot and I've seen them swell, changing the jewelry especially to plastic is an awful idea. I have my tongue, nose, navel, and have had many earings (now just tragus n two lobes still open, were gauged and now a total bitch to wear earings in bc they are droopy to some degree). I'd say any of those would have been fine, all very easily hidden after being pierced...but honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if it gets really infected and sore, and they might not allow it...you really shoulda thought that one through OP...check out that website though, good source of info, it's like the BL of the body mod world.


----------



## That_Guy

You just paid for no product.  In any kind of medical situation, they want that thing out for sanitation reasons, not aesthetics.  I know that you will take care of it better than most, but it is within the realm of possibility that there could be some little bit of lip crud that falls into (chemical) and contaminates the batch.


----------



## icked

Okay so plastic is a bad Idea, and thank you guys for responding and yes I know it was stupid feel like an idiot. So my question is would it be okay to take out the piercing right now and let it start to heal? is there a high chance of infection if I take out the piercing and leave it open? I really would prefer to just take it out and let it heal and close up, my concern is that just leaving a hole open? should I just put a band aid and just keep clean with mouth wash and normal saline?


----------



## addictivepersona

If you are going to take out the piercing and let it close up, make sure you clean it each and every day, two or more times a day.  Before you take out the piercing, clean it with the piercing it, so the cleaner can get in to the hole.  Then take the piercing out, clean it again.  Keep the area clean (don't touch it, lick it, etc).  If you do get it dirty (touching, licking, after eating), wash it the way they told you to with the new piercing.  I dunno, I was given soap when I got mine pierced and told to clean the outside with a q-tip.  Forget what I was supposed to do about the inside.


----------



## alasdairm

icked said:


> any tips would be appreciated.


does your employer allow lip piercings?

if so, problem solved. if not, you can take it out (or find a new job).

alasdair


----------



## icked

Okay thanks guys for all the info in my time of stupidity. I took the piercing out and going to let it close, I can't wear it at the job and if I put a clear stub chances are it would get infected. Going to use mouth wash, neosporin, and some alcohol keep it clean thanks for the help.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Don't use alcohol!  That includes the mouthwash.  It'll dry it out and delay healing.  Use the soap they gave you when you got it pierced, or use unscented hand soap.  Make sure your hands are clean when you go to clean the hole, and use a q-tip with the soap on it.


----------



## Rogue Robot

a gentle soap and some water will do fine in the prevention of an infection.  it'll heal fairly quickly since our mouths tend to heal faster than other parts of our body.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Merging with the piercing thread


----------



## S.toney90

*I am thinking about getting some piercings done: your thoughts and experiences please*

I have always love piercing, but recently my boyfriend has been talking about me getting my tongue and or nipple.

what are the bonus of getting these places pierced and what are the bad of these ?


----------



## Chazra

dunno, i let my ears close up. no piercings or tats... metal allergies....

my sister LOVES her nipple piercings... i have anotherfriend who LOVES her clit piercing... I assume it makes sensations more intense, provides something firm for your lover to grasp when he plays with you...

make sure the person who does it is anal about cleaning the tools and using a fresh needle and all that stuff. reduces the risk of infection and STD's (you can catch them from dirty equipment..)


----------



## Bomboclat

Ok so I got my right notril pierced on the 27th of last month, and so far its healed perfectly, but I have a few questions.

As of late, ive been accidentally pulling on the stud whilst washing my face or what have you, and its worrying me a bit. Could I accidentally doing this cause the wound to not heal right and there to be furture issues? I love the piercing, id hate to have to get it out because I couldnt take care of it properly.

Ive been washing it out with a piercing solution twice a day every day since its been done though.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ If you were to really yank on it, it could potentially cause some harm, but I don't think you should be too concerned--I have my nose pierced and have yanked on it a couple times (even while it was healing) and it didn't heal poorly or anything.

An old friend who had her nose pierced around the time I got mine done showed me a trick when you're washing your face:  As long as your fingers are clean (which I'd hope they are while you're washing), take one finger and put it over the piercing.  Wash that side of your face.  Remove finger and wash other side of face.  Makes it impossible for the washrag to get caught on the piercing.  Seems a bit impractical/silly, but figured I'd pass it along.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thizzer, it should be totally fine. Juts _try_ to be more aware of it and more careful when you're washing your face etc. 
Also, with the cleaning solution, you could probably drop it back just once a day now, if it's been like 3 weeks since you got it done. 

Any pics?? I reckon nose piercings on guys are hot


----------



## Bomboclat

Thanks guys! 
I wont sweat it too much, as its not like ive yanked and caused bleeding. Just a bit paranoid when it comes to this piercing though as its my favorite piercing so far and I would hate to take it out. 

And thanks for the solution tip, n3o, i'll do that.

As for pics, ha, im a bit private with that but i'll give it some thought


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> As for pics, ha, im a bit private with that but i'll give it some thought



Yeah I know man, maybe you could just show like from your nose down, i.e. not your eyes. Or blur your eyes or or something  

The main thing with nose piercings is to not remove the stud/ring completely until like freaking five or six months down the track!! I tried to change my nose stud after *3 months* because I thought that would've been enough time for it to heal. So I took the jewellery out and the hole closed over pretty much IMMEDIATELY (being a mucous membrane and all, super fast healing). I had to go back the next day and get it re-pierced. Lame 8) 

So yeah, just leave the jewellery in


----------



## TINK

ok so how fucked up is this.  I have has my navel pierced for like 20 years and it still gets inflammed.  Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Bomboclat

n3ophy7e said:


> Yeah I know man, maybe you could just show like from your nose down, i.e. not your eyes. Or blur your eyes or or something
> 
> The main thing with nose piercings is to not remove the stud/ring completely until like freaking five or six months down the track!! I tried to change my nose stud after *3 months* because I thought that would've been enough time for it to heal. So I took the jewellery out and the hole closed over pretty much IMMEDIATELY (being a mucous membrane and all, super fast healing). I had to go back the next day and get it re-pierced. Lame 8)
> 
> So yeah, just leave the jewellery in



Ya, definitely NOT planning on taking this bad boy out. If anything I was just going to go to the piercing place and have the guy who pierced it take a look at it, but I think I was/am just being a bit too paranoid here.

Im not planning on taking this piercing out until June when I have to go visit family and will have to take pictures and what not. Hopefully by then its healed enough (will have been 6 months then).

Anyway, I suppose I could post up an edited picture, why not. I'll get on that tomorrow.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Cool  



TINK said:


> ok so how fucked up is this.  I have has my navel pierced for like 20 years and it still gets inflammed.  Anyone else experience this?



Hmmm, that is a bit odd hun. I've had my tongue piercing for about 10 years and it still gets inflamed sometimes, but that's a bit more of a dynamic environment than the navel...
It could have something to do with bacteria/fungus being able to get trapped in the naval area? Do you make sure it's totally dry after you get out of the shower?


----------



## Keaton

Thinking about either a Dydoe or nipple piercings.


----------



## D's

do nipples! 

i'm getting my nipples done sometime in the next month.


----------



## fizzle

Nipple piercings always make me cringe... it just seems so painful!


----------



## Bomboclat

One of my closest friends just got hers done. She said that it didnt hurt too bad when they actually did 'em, but by the time she was home she felt as if she was being poked in the tit by a firepoker. She stated that after a few days she didnt feel as much pain anymore, but the pain definitely lasted for longer than a day. They seem to be healing up just fine now.


----------



## Keaton

the pain isnt what im worried about tbh...
what freaks me out is the risk of infection...especially for the dydoe.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Do you know what the risk is?? Is it _actually_ a higher risk than for other piercings? 

I'm not a huge fan of phallic piercings (or penises in general, really) but I quite like the look of the dydoe piercing.

Would you get _both_ nipples done? Or just one?


----------



## Keaton

i would imagine that it would be more likely to get infected. but idk for sure

ill come back to this later.. I is on too much stuff atm to make a coherent thought..
but the penis comment made me laugh hun


----------



## n3ophy7e

Lol   

If the piercing is done well and in a sterile manner, and if you take proper care of it afterwards, the risk of infection should, in theory, be minimal. That goes for ANY piercing.

I say go for it man  
_In fact_ this discussion has rekindled my desire to get my clitoral hood pierced. I'm still apprehensive but I can't say that I won't ever do it.


----------



## Keaton

post pics please :D


----------



## ocean

My cousin got a monroe and her face swelled up and her parents made her take it out.............
I'm thinking about getting a part time job and I THINK the place I would be doing this would allow me to have a monroe- SO question is this- 
Is swelling of the upper lip going to be an issue or was my cousin's incident just a freak thing? I can't be going to work with a swollen face and I can't be getting a monroe with zero dollars..............so it would have to be after I get a paycheck.....
Anyone have experience with monroe's?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Well as you know I have my labret pierced and it's exactly the same environment as the monroe (in terms of movement, skin tissue that is being pierced, saliva, bacteria in your mouth etc). My labret was a_ tiny bit _swollen, like a totally normal amount, for about 2 days post-piercing. After that it was totally fine. 

I firmly believe that it greatly depends on how the piercing is done, i.e. whether or not it's done in a _*completely sterile manner*_ and if it's done properly (like, at the right angle to the body so that the piercing sits properly aligned once it's done). All of my piercings have been done by one of the most reputable piercers in Sydney, and I have never had a single problem with any of them. 

My advice would be to do your research, speak to as many people as you can who have piercings, ask them who did the piercing and exactly what their experience was and if they had any problems afterwards. Don't just waltz in to any old piercing parlour on a whim (not that I can imagine you doing that anyway, since you've put so much thought in to it!), but make sure you choose someone who _really_ knows what they're doing. 

Then, if *you* take proper care of the piercing after it's done (which, again, I can't imagine you _not_ doing)!, you shouldn't have any problems at all 


*NoT* I will, if/when I get it done!


----------



## ocean

^Kay. I will take this advice. Thanks


----------



## Keaton

n3ophy7e said:


> *NoT* I will, if/when I get it done!


:D fantastical


----------



## Sweet P

I pierced my own eyebrow recently, with the help of a 16 gauge needle.

It was a risky thing to do, I know, but it turned out nicely and it hasn't caused me any problems.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Very risky indeed!!! But I'm glad it turned out okay. When did you do it hun? Any pics?


----------



## Sweet P

^ I did it a few weeks ago actually. Had no idea if it would suit me, but I think it looks ok, and other people seem to like it. Plus I saved myself some money by doing it myself. I'm not too comfy about posting pics of myself on the net anymore, sorry!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nah that's fine lovely, I totally understand


----------



## Keaton

i have metal in my penis


----------



## n3ophy7e

NationOfThizzlam said:


> i have metal in my penis



Whoohoooo!!! Go you!! I'm impressed  




_pics? _


----------



## Keaton

in the nudie thread dear.
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9293941&postcount=325


----------



## JoshE

NationOfThizzlam, Did that hurt bro? Fuck, I would never get metal anywhere near my Crown Jewels.

What's on my mind? Mines, Mines, Mines = Lots of $$$. Deciding whether to go or not.


----------



## Keaton

GurnEr JoshE said:


> NationOfThizzlam, Did that hurt bro? Fuck, I would never get metal anywhere near my Crown Jewels.
> 
> What's on my mind? Mines, Mines, Mines = Lots of $$$. Deciding whether to go or not.


No. The endorphines really helped ease the pain
But it was still weird to look down and see a 10 gage needle going through my dick.



n3ophy7e said:


> Dammit, I never look at the nudie thread when I'm at work. Leaving now so I can arrive home and check it out _post haste_!!


your work needs moar nudies imo.


----------



## silentangst

NationOfThizzlam said:


> No. The endorphines really helped ease the pain
> But it was still weird to look down and see a 10 gage needle going through my dick.



Good to hear, because I'm getting this done soon


----------



## Keaton

silentangst said:


> Good to hear, because I'm getting this done soon



You're a stud imo.
have you had any done before?


----------



## silentangst

I've had heaps haha, but no penis piercings.


----------



## Keaton

dude....its pretty painful. I was just kidding when i said it didnt.
but seriously, the worst of the pain is gone within an hour. i suggest getting some really comfy basketball shorts.....



Im considering getting the pubic piercing as well. the one thats anchored into the body. but that wont be for a long time.


----------



## silentangst

NationOfThizzlam said:


> m considering getting the pubic piercing as well. the one thats anchored into the body. but that wont be for a long time.



Yeah, those are pretty sweet. I'm pretty experienced with anchors now and I've been meaning to get some that are out of sight :D


----------



## Sweet P

I've had to remove my eyebrow piercing... it was starting to get swollen, and had a build-up of blood and fluid underneath the skin. Probably due to me not cleaning it as much as I should have.


----------



## silentangst

NationOfThizzlam said:


> How exactly does an anchor work?



It literally anchors itself under the skin. Then it's held there and the skin grows through the holes. The long bit is under the skin obviously.


----------



## Keaton

sounds painful...


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Ha! Says _you_, who just got 2 x 14G bolts of steel through his wang!   

I really _really_ want some dermal anchors, but where I want them put in isn't a very good place for them.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Aww that's a shame hun. Hey, you tried! Maybe get it done professionally next time.


----------



## silentangst

Where do you want your anchors n3o?


----------



## n3ophy7e

I want one on the inner surface of each of my wrists, about 10cm away from the base of my hand...if that makes sense? But I'm concerned that the skin it too thin, and even if they were totally flat steel discs, they'd still potentially catch on clothing and stuff _all_ the time. Owwie!

I might get two or three on the back of my neck instead, like about 5cm down from my hairline 
Kinda like this, but just little flat steel discs:

*NSFW*: 










*edit* I found this pic, which is _exactly_ where I want my wrist anchors!! But the skin on my inner wrists is so much more thin than this person's.


----------



## silentangst

Ohh yeah, they would catch a lot. I had them on the outside on the arm and they caught enough


----------



## n3ophy7e

Even if they were flat??


----------



## silentangst

They'd have to be put in quite deep, it'd be unlikely that they'd both be flat. Unless you found the most expert piercer, but even then one snag and they'd be raised up a bit.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah I hear ya man. Thus my concerns.
I reckon I'll just opt for the back of the neck ones  
What do you think?


----------



## silentangst

Those are sweet, I want two small ones behind my ears  like just behind the lobe and down a tiny bit.


----------



## Keaton

^consider that idea stolen

i've wanted to something behind my ears for a while, and i was thinking about a couple tatts but i definitely like the idea of anchors back there.


----------



## silentangst

Both!


----------



## Keaton

Haha maybe, the tattoos will be the roman numerals for one and two. I being my grandfather, who I'm named after and the II being me.


----------



## addictivepersona

Not to derail the current topic of conversation, but I have a couple questions...

1) If someone wanted to remove an anchor, how would it be done?  I'm assuming out-patient surgery.

2) Has anyone ever gotten a bump on the back of their ear after a cartilage piercing?  If so, were you able to remove/minimize it without seeing a specialist to have it removed?

I have a bump above an industrial piercing that never bothered me 'cause it's not that noticeable when the piercing's in... Lately I've had to take the piercing out for an internship, and the bump is really noticeable... :-/

I highly doubt there are any home remedies, especially considering I've had the bump for years, but figured it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## silentangst

1. I had my anchors removed, it's less painful than having them put in and your piercer can do it. It basically involves wiggling them back and forth and then pulling them out. It sounds worse than it is though. No surgery.

2. It sounds like you have a granuloma. They occur when a fresh piercing is moved frequently, it's a result of the skin trying to heal. Obviously not the desired result. They're especially common in cartilage piercings. They can be treated with a few home remedies, however they won't completely go away until the piercing is fully healed. I had them on my 3 industrials for about 9 months until I had to take mine out. Anyway, usually within a fortnight they will go once the piercing is taken out. If it's been longer than that, I'm not sure, but they're noting to worry about.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ It actually doesn't sound _that_ bad to have it removed.  Much better than surgery!  Lol

I looked up some images for granulomas and that is definitely not what I have--Those pictures are grusome!  What I have looks more like this, only not nearly as bad.  Mine's not discolored and is quite small--About the size of the ball on a standard industrial piercing.


----------



## Keaton

so how are anchors put in?
is it a surgical process? or is it like any other piercing?


----------



## silentangst

Well there's two ways, they can use a dermal punch (I don't understand how this works as it wasn't the way mine were done) or they use a needle. They stretch out the skin, and then pierce a small angled hole in one direction. Then they pierce into the skin in the opposite direction (using the same hole), put the longer part of the anchor into your skin and kinda stretch/push your skin to make the other part of the anchor pop in. Takes maybe 10 seconds total, pretty harmless. My details are a bit sketchy though because it's been two years since I've had mine done. Maybe someone with a more recent experience can tell you more.


----------



## Keaton

Oh ok. thats kinda what i thought they did. the second one seems like it would hurt a lot less..


----------



## silentangst

The needle? Apparently that hurts more, but it allows more control so my piercer preferred it.


----------



## Keaton

silentangst said:


> The needle? Apparently that hurts more, but it allows more control so my piercer preferred it.



idk... the term "Dermal Punch" just sounds like all sorts of unpleasant


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ It does hey :D _But_ as sa said, it's less painful because it's slightly less invasive and fiddly than the needle technique.  



addictivepersona said:


> 2) Has anyone ever gotten a bump on the back of their ear after a cartilage piercing?  If so, were you able to remove/minimize it without seeing a specialist to have it removed?
> 
> I have a bump above an industrial piercing that never bothered me 'cause it's not that noticeable when the piercing's in... Lately I've had to take the piercing out for an internship, and the bump is really noticeable... :-/
> 
> I highly doubt there are any home remedies, especially considering I've had the bump for years, but figured it doesn't hurt to ask.



Yep, I've got a tiiiiiny bit of cartilage blow-out where I got an ear cartilage piercing with an ear-lobe piercing gun back when I was young and stupid. But over the last 10 years since I had it done (I took the jewellery out after about 6 months after I got it done) the cartilage lump has sloooowwwwly decreased. I can still _feel_ it, but you can't _see_ it. 

I think *time* is the only remedy ap. Unfortunately I don't think there's anything else you can do, other than plastic surgery of course, which is probably not worth it?


----------



## silentangst

addictivepersona said:


> I looked up some images for granulomas and that is definitely not what I have--Those pictures are grusome!  What I have looks more like this, only not nearly as bad.  Mine's not discolored and is quite small--About the size of the ball on a standard industrial piercing.



Meh, granuloma, keloid, they're basically the same thing  I'll agree the Google pictures are a bit disturbing though.


----------



## Keaton

Does one generally work better than the other?


----------



## n3ophy7e

I actually like the _sound_ of the needle technique better, because with a dermal punch they actually remove a circle of your skin in order to fit the anchor in. In my way of thinking, if more flesh is removed, it takes longer to heal and there would be more room for the anchor to be rejected/pop out of the skin. 

BUT I am not a professional, I am but an enthusiast  
So if you want to get some done, make sure you find a reputable piercer who is _specifically experienced with anchors _and discuss it with them


----------



## Keaton

n3ophy7e said:


> I actually like the _sound_ of the needle technique better, because with a dermal punch they actually remove a circle of your skin in order to fit the anchor in. In my way of thinking, if more flesh is removed, it takes longer to heal and there would be more room for the anchor to be rejected/pop out of the skin.
> 
> BUT I am not a professional, I am but an enthusiast
> So if you want to get some done, make sure you find a reputable piercer who is _specifically experienced with anchors _and discuss it with them



That's what I did with the dydoes.
The guy I went to is certified in many different types of piercings. Way cool guy.
I'm going back in there in a couple days so he can examine his work and my care. I'll most likely talk to him then.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Excellent %) 
I LOVED having a regular piercer. He became my mate. He really was the absolute best piercer in Sydney. But unfortunately he's gone AWOL. No-one in the Sydney piercing community knows where he is and his mobile number is disconnected  
To be perfectly honest he is the ONLY person I'd trust to do my dermal anchors because he's been doing really experimental shit for many years. But hey, if I can't find him, then I'll have to find someone else. Boooooo.


----------



## silentangst

I have a regular piercer who left the shop he was working at, which is why I haven't gotten any more piercings recently. He messaged me of FB 2 hours ago and told me he's now piercing from home :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awesome!! Nice one


----------



## silentangst

Yeah, I'm pleased as punch! Hello world of pain!


----------



## Keaton

n3ophy7e said:


> Excellent %)
> I LOVED having a regular piercer. He became my mate. He really was the absolute best piercer in Sydney. But unfortunately he's gone AWOL. No-one in the Sydney piercing community knows where he is and his mobile number is disconnected
> To be perfectly honest he is the ONLY person I'd trust to do my dermal anchors because he's been doing really experimental shit for many years. But hey, if I can't find him, then I'll have to find someone else. Boooooo.




should come meet my guy imo >.>

@sa: thats pretty awesome. post pics!


----------



## addictivepersona

n3ophy7e said:


> Yep, I've got a tiiiiiny bit of cartilage blow-out where I got an ear cartilage piercing with an ear-lobe piercing gun back when I was young and stupid. But over the last 10 years since I had it done (I took the jewellery out after about 6 months after I got it done) the cartilage lump has sloooowwwwly decreased. I can still _feel_ it, but you can't _see_ it.
> 
> I think *time* is the only remedy ap. Unfortunately I don't think there's anything else you can do, other than plastic surgery of course, which is probably not worth it?


Yeah, plastic surgery is definitely not worth it unless I come into some money haha.  Hopefully time will diminish this a little bit--It's been the same size for the three or four years I've had it, or so it seems to have remained the same size.  Time will tell.  



silentangst said:


> Meh, granuloma, keloid, they're basically the same thing  I'll agree the Google pictures are a bit disturbing though.


Ahaha, they don't look the same from the pictures!  Oh well, hopefully time will take care of whatever I've got.  And if not, oh well.


----------



## silentangst

NationOfThizzlam said:


> should come meet my guy imo >.>
> 
> @sa: thats pretty awesome. post pics!



My guy is dating one of my best friends so nerr 

Yeah, I will when he's set up and I get around to doing it haha.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I'll have to come over and visit to get some work done then, yeah?


----------



## voxmystic

My nose hoop has been in for 7 months.  Is it safe change jewelery yet?


----------



## Keaton

silentangst said:


> My guy is dating one of my best friends so nerr
> 
> Yeah, I will when he's set up and I get around to doing it haha.


Nice, is this the guy thats gonna impale your pecker for you?


n3ophy7e said:


> I'll have to come over and visit to get some work done then, yeah?



you're *DAMN RIGHT*. 
to the states with your aussie behind!


----------



## Keaton

voxmystic said:


> My nose hoop has been in for 7 months.  Is it safe change jewelery yet?



i would think so, isnt it usually about 6 weeks for it to heal?


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ For skin piercings, yeah 6-8 weeks should do it. I'd say 8 weeks though, just to be sure.

BUT in my experience with nose piercings, the time period you have to wait until you can change your jewellery is _much_ longer than that. Because it's a mucous membrane it heals over super quick, so if you take out the jewellery prematurely, the hole can close over in a matter of like 10 minutes. 

So many people I know have had to go and get their nose piercing re-done when they tried to change the jewellery too soon! Myself included  

*vox* you should definitely be okay to change it after 7 months though. Just make sure you're organised and have everything there ready to do it quickly, so the hole doesn't close over. Or, better yet, if you're concerned about it, visit a piercing parlour and get them to change the jewellery for you


----------



## silentangst

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Nice, is this the guy thats gonna impale your pecker for you?



I haven't asked him yet, but I imagine he will be :D


----------



## Keaton

Nice man 

you've got more balls than I do if you go for the Apradravya man.
that shit looks waaay more painful than a dydoe. Haha.
I don't really see the appeal of a transurethural either...specifically a PA. I dont think I could justify losing the ability to pee in a straight line....


/random PA  tangent


----------



## silentangst

I barely pee in a straight line anyway :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah mate, ya might wanna have a coupla shots of whiskey before getting that done  
I didn't think you were serious by the way! Kudos


----------



## Keaton

silentangst said:


> I barely pee in a straight line anyway :D


Well in that case..... Impale all ya want. Lol.


n3ophy7e said:


> Yeah mate, ya might wanna have a coupla shots of whiskey before getting that done
> I didn't think you were serious by the way! Kudos



Some whiskey sounds fantastic atm...


----------



## silentangst

Whiskey? I was thinking some morphine might do the trick. And why didn't you think I was serious


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Dude, ONLY because you said something along the lines of that you were only joking about getting the PA done......correct me if I'm wrong?! 
I am certainly not doubting your will and courage to do so 

*edit* it was this post:


silentangst said:


> I've had heaps haha, but no penis piercings.


But I now see that you meant you hadn't had any penis piercings YET!!


----------



## silentangst

Yes, clearly joking  haha.


----------



## addictivepersona

I think I know the answer to this question but I'd like to get some input...

*Would putting a curved piece of jewelry (a hoop) through a straight hole (in cartilage) eventually make the hole too curved to put a straight piercing through?*

Basically, my industrial piercing is getting wayyy too irritated taking it in and out every Tues and Thurs, so I'm thinking about putting in two hoops, but I don't know if that would change the hole... Never played around with cartilage piercings in that way, let alone cartilage piercings going through the _side_ of an ear instead of through the ear.

Also, if anybody knows, *any idea what gauge the typical industrial piercing is?*  'Cause I have 12g lip jewelry that looks about the same size... But I also have 14g nose jewelry that looks the same size... :-/  I just really don't wanna fuck up my piercing.

Thanks all.


----------



## silentangst

I don't know about cartilage, but with flesh yes, or it'll at least be very painful.


----------



## Keaton

Update on Los Piercings:
Healing up pretty well as of right now.
The right one doesn't seem to have been put in as deep as the left one so basically that means that the one on the right moves forward/backward more than the left which means that I'll either have to get it redone >.< or I'll have to get the jewelry shortened. Overall tho my peen is doin pretty well.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Good to hear it's healing nicely! Yeah, don't get the right one repierced, just get a shorter bar I reckon. 



addictivepersona said:


> *Would putting a curved piece of jewelry (a hoop) through a straight hole (in cartilage) eventually make the hole too curved to put a straight piercing through?*


It depends how long you have the curved jewellery in for. Over time the piercing would conform more and more to the curvature of the hoop and make it really difficult to put a straight bar back through. 

I would highly recommend that instead of two hoops, you buy off ebay a long clear plastic bar and put that through. The first thing that has come to mind is one of those pregnancy belly ring retainers:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pregnancy-Mater...584?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5197ef5968
Because you can cut them to size. The one I've linked is 14G but you could probably find a 12G if you looked around.



addictivepersona said:


> Also, if anybody knows, *any idea what gauge the typical industrial piercing is?*  'Cause I have 12g lip jewelry that looks about the same size... But I also have 14g nose jewelry that looks the same size... :-/  I just really don't wanna fuck up my piercing.


Typically they are done with a 14G needle BUT it could've been done with a 12G. But try to put a 12G hoop through and see if it fits, then you'll know


----------



## addictivepersona

n3ophy7e said:


> It depends how long you have the curved jewellery in for. Over time the piercing would conform more and more to the curvature of the hoop and make it really difficult to put a straight bar back through.
> 
> I would highly recommend that instead of two hoops, you buy off ebay a long clear plastic bar and put that through. The first thing that has come to mind is one of those pregnancy belly ring retainers:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pregnancy-Mater...584?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5197ef5968
> Because you can cut them to size. The one I've linked is 14G but you could probably find a 12G if you looked around.
> 
> 
> Typically they are done with a 14G needle BUT it could've been done with a 12G. But try to put a 12G hoop through and see if it fits, then you'll know


Thank you SO much for the information, yet again!

One more question though:  How long do you think it would take for the piercing to become curved?  'Cause the clear barbell is a VERY good idea, but I like having jewelry in my ear (just can't have "jewelry longer than 1 inch" 8)).


----------



## n3ophy7e

Eeep I'm not sure hun! Every body is different. It would depend on how long the piercing has been in there to start with, and then you body's general speed-of-healing time. If you generally heal pretty quickly then the holes would probably start to curve after a couple of weeks. Maybe if you put in 12G jewellery you could keep it open a bit more for a straight 14G bar to go through later, but who knows. 

But honestly ap, I'm just speculating. If you're really concerned, call your piercer and discuss it with them hun.

And hey, you can always get the long clear bar with coloured/jewelled balls on the end??


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Thanks again.    I think I'm gonna stop by the place I got it pierced--Turns out it's only a few minutes away from where I am on Tues/Thurs nowadays.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Any time lovely! Yeah that would be cool if you could just pop in and ask them what they think


----------



## clubberdude

Currently have Nose piercing, Lip, Tongue, 3 in my ear, Septum (though don't wear jewellery in it normally), Bridge of nose and both Nipples. 

Had many more in the past, and am thinking of getting my PA redone.



NationOfThizzlam said:


> Nice man
> 
> you've got more balls than I do if you go for the Apradravya man.
> that shit looks waaay more painful than a dydoe. Haha.
> I don't really see the appeal of a transurethural either...specifically a PA. I dont think I could justify losing the ability to pee in a straight line....
> 
> 
> /random PA  tangent



Apadravya isn't too bad for pain, around 5/10, (not much help really, as pain is subjective...). Very nice piercing, but took it out as it caused pee-ing issues (sorry if tmi...)

Kinda regret removing it though, as getting it redone I imagine would be .

Also stretching it hurts a fair bit, nearly as bad as the piercing itself!


----------



## Keaton

clubberdude said:


> Currently have Nose piercing, Lip, Tongue, 3 in my ear, Septum (though don't wear jewellery in it normally), Bridge of nose and both Nipples.
> 
> Had many more in the past, and am thinking of getting my PA redone.
> 
> 
> 
> Apadravya isn't too bad for pain, around 5/10, (not much help really, as pain is subjective...). Very nice piercing, but took it out as it caused pee-ing issues (sorry if tmi...)
> 
> Kinda regret removing it though, as getting it redone I imagine would be .
> 
> Also stretching it hurts a fair bit, nearly as bad as the piercing itself!



Haha see that's exactly what I was talking about, Transurethral is something I couldn't do.
I am however, VERY happy with my Double Dydoe. I've yet to go in and get the right one shortened but damnit, it looks good :D


----------



## tribal girl

My conch has healed very well, prolly get the other ear done too once I fancy going through that lengthy healing process again. T'is also a pain having to get used to sleeping on one side, but hey.

Anyone had tattoos removed via laser treatment?. I was considering this but it looks ridiculously painful, and in most cases seems to leave an ugly scar which could be worse than the tattoo itself. I watched a few vids on youtube and it reminded me of those water pressure things they use to remove chewing gum from pavements. I seem to be a lot more squeamish than I used to be about such things.


----------



## undead

Why not have it covered up by a new tat? Or is it large?


----------



## tribal girl

^Hey you! 

Yeah, I wanted it covered up with an irazumi style type design, but I've spoken to a few different artists who have all said that they wouldn't be able to do it due to the amount of detail involved unless they did my entire sleeve!. It's on my wrist, and I just kinda want it a few inches all the way around. The entire arm is a bit too much for me personally.


----------



## n3ophy7e

clubberdude said:


> Septum (though don't wear jewellery in it normally),



Does it stay open without jewellery in it?


----------



## clubberdude

n3ophy7e said:


> Does it stay open without jewellery in it?



I wear a retainer in there normally, but seems to take a long time for the hole to shrink.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Ahh cool. Yeah same with my tongue ring. I can take it out for a couple of weeks and still manage to squeeze the bar back through  
I don't do that often though! Sometimes when I'm really stressed I get _candida_ infections on my tongue (TMI?) and take the bar out for comfort issues. 


Speaking of which...I'm actually thinking of taking my tongue ring out....  
I've had it for 10 years and I'm so torn about taking it out vs. leaving it in. I keep taking it out then putting it back in after a few days :D It's such a part of me!

Has anyone else gotten over their tongue ring and let it heal over?


----------



## xstayfadedx

I have seven ear piercings but never wear them.  I had angel bites but had to take my right one out due to it not healing right after nearly three months and I kept my left on in.  Yet I just retired my monroe almost two weeks ago or close to three I don't remember.  I want to repierce it though because I miss it...I just noticed my gums receding a little.  So right now I have my nose pierced |:  

The piercings I do want though is either spider bites if I don't re pierce my monroe.  Also a microdermal underneath my eye on my cheekbone.  I also am very interested in cheek piercings but not sure if I will ever get them.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I think i have decided to get a little stud in my nose


----------



## silentangst

n3ophy7e said:


> Has anyone else gotten over their tongue ring and let it heal over?



I didn't so much get over it as had to take it out, but yes  DON'T DO IT!


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I had two piercings in my tongue... i got over them and took them both out and never regretted it once.


----------



## Keaton

I'm strongly considering getting more metal in my pecker...
Once my current piercings finish healing of course.

What do you guys think of the Fernum piercing?


----------



## User Name Here

How do you go about removing a piercing if it's anchored? I've had my chest pierced for about a year and a half so it's grown in and settled pretty well. This would be well and good if I wanted to keep it in. 

Now the time has come to remove it. I still like it and think it looks great but I wish it wasn't so low (when I wear certain bras and shirts it ends up pretty much between my cleavage which is NOT what I was going for ). On top of this it gets in the way (for instance, my seatbelt will catch on it sometimes). 

So what the hell do I do? Go to a piercer and have him rip it out? Will he have to cut a slit and open the whole thing back up, subsequently causing more scarring? Will I have to go to a doctor to get it done? 

Grr. 

Here it is though:






It was kinda bloody but it had just been done when I took this. Knowing how it's anchored with the flat back it makes me wonder even more about how the hell to get this thing out.


----------



## Samadhi

I'd suggest going to a piercer and asking what they think. 

I had both my notrils, my labret and my belly pierced, but about 5 years ago just got over them and decided to remove them - i've not regretted it at all. I really did like having both notrils pierced, though.


----------



## modern buddha

I have three ear piercings and tongue. The lobes are gauged to an 8. I keep debating going to get another piercing, but the question is where. I can't have facial piercings at work and I'd rather not get my kooch or nipples done.


----------



## Keaton

Maybe some anchors?
The one's near the collar bones look nice.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

NationOfThizzlam said:


> I'm strongly considering getting more metal in my pecker...
> Once my current piercings finish healing of course.
> 
> What do you guys think of the Fernum piercing?



I have a real liking for genital piercings. I have one myself (hood) and i love it, and i love them on guys too - so if you wanna do it then do it!


----------



## Keaton

Haha my only issue is that I already have a double dydoe. So I'm thinking that MAYBE it'd be too much metal.

OBTW, hood piercings are awesome.


----------



## User Name Here

Simply_Live said:


> I have three ear piercings and tongue. The lobes are gauged to an 8. I keep debating going to get another piercing, but the question is where. I can't have facial piercings at work and I'd rather not get my kooch or nipples done.



Do a surface piercing (pictured above)! There are a ton of places you can do it, they're subtle, easily hidden, etc. The only problem is that they have a higher chance of rejection so aftercare is definitely necessary (as in, you have to be on top of keeping it clean, keeping it from getting pulled/hooked on something, etc.). I like mine a lot but once again, I think I'm growing out of it =/ Such is life, and that's the great thing about piercings: you can take them out when you move on.


----------



## Samadhi

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Haha my only issue is that I already have a double dydoe. So I'm thinking that MAYBE it'd be too much metal.



The man that popped my piercing cherry about 13 years ago was a 60 year old man with 80 piercings - 30 of them being in his penis.  I was fascinated when he told me, and when my friend asked to see it, he happily pulled it out and showed us. He had 5 small bars up each side, top and bottom of his shaft, then rings around the diameter of his foreskin, in which a very large, thick ring slotted into the small rings - which effectively kept his foreskin over the head of his cock (it's really hard to describe it in text! :D) He could still have sex; he'd just undo the really large ring through his foreskin rings.  He'd been married for about 35 years and he and his wife had set up a commune in the Sunshine Coast Hinterland. Fascinating guy!


----------



## Keaton

Lol I get your point.


----------



## Keaton

So....
I woke up this morning.
Went to take a piss.
And to my horror, one of my piercings was gone 
Turns out it unscrewed and popped out while I was sleeping. :'(
Now I'm off to get it repierced.


----------



## fizzle

I've been playing with the idea of a nape piercing




Has anyone ever gotten one done?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

This girl who always sat in front of me in lecture last quarter got one done. It looks really good if you ask me.


----------



## kytnism

fizzle; based on that picture, it looks very elegant and dainty. the nape is a beautiful and gentle structure on women and the piercing highlights it perfectly.

if you want it, id say do it. 

it would suit you. 

...kytnism...


----------



## User Name Here

Well I've been watching videos on youtube about removing dermal piercings and it's not pretty. I think I can do it myself just as well as anyone else could so what I'm going to do is get a really sharp knife and cut a little slit to pull it out through and call it a day. Obviously I'll sterilize everything and use gloves =)

I know I asked before but I'm going to once again: Has anyone else done this or had it done before? 

I just don't see why I should waste $$$ on a doctor/piercer when I can remove it myself.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Well it's up to you hun. If you reckon you can do it in a sterile manner without causing much scarring, then go for it. Be careful though!! 



NationOfThizzlam said:


> So....
> I woke up this morning.
> Went to take a piss.
> And to my horror, one of my piercings was gone
> Turns out it unscrewed and popped out while I was sleeping. :'(
> Now I'm off to get it repierced.



Boooooo that sucks man!! I'm sure it'll be okay though. 


*fizzle* I am a HUGE fan of nape piercings, I reckon you should totally do it. 

My next piercing is going to be 3 vertical dermal anchors in the nape area


----------



## AfterGlow

fizzle said:


> I've been playing with the idea of a nape piercing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten one done?



Looks cool, but that's one of my fav places for kissing. Piercings would interfere!


----------



## modern buddha

^ I agree. There wouldn't be much more biting back there if something was blocking the way.


----------



## n3ophy7e

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> I had two piercings in my tongue... i got over them and took them both out and never regretted it once.



I took my tongue piercing out for about 10-11 days, then ended up putting it back in again last night :D


----------



## modern buddha

^ Likewise, I'm tempted to take it out. The chips in my teeth are starting to make eating and drinking cold things painful.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oooh yeah hun, that is no good!! Do you wear plastic balls on the ends of the bar or steel? Switch to plastic balls and it will drastically reduce the tooth-chipping.


----------



## modern buddha

I do wear titanium balls and have attempted to wear plastic before, but I cannot seem to get use to them. It's almost like not having a piercing to begin with. Perhaps I'll give it another try, for the sake of my teeth. Let's see... pink or pink?


----------



## fizzle

AfterGlow said:


> Looks cool, but that's one of my fav places for kissing. Piercings would interfere!



Ah, that is a good point that I had not considered! Hmmm... it would appear this is going to require some more thought.


----------



## rangrz

I've had enough metal forced into my body that the idea turns me off. I still have some in me that sets off metal detectors. :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Simply_Live said:


> Let's see... pink or pink?



Definitely pink


----------



## modern buddha

n3ophy7e said:


> Definitely pink



My teeth have been feeling better lately. I think I'm going to have to go get some different colors.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hey that's great to hear!! Yeah, stick with the plastic balls now I reckon


----------



## comatoserct

mine




girls


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nice!!


I'm just about nearing my usual desire-for-a-piercing phase. I'm thinking about maybe getting both nips done?? I've been wanting them done for a while....


----------



## modern buddha

^ If it's been a pretty long desire, I say give it a try. You can always take them out if it's not right for you.  Just don't make it a drunken piercing session! :P


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

*Hips.*

The first time june 2008, I got surface bars on each hip. Not much pain or blood. The piercer used the wrong metal, they were uneven, infected and looked worse everyday. 






Today I got microdermal anchors, one on each hip. 
I have a high pain tolerance & I thought it would hurt the same as a reg piercing. haha NO! I admit it, i yelled, cussed, had the arms of the chair in a death grip... lol! I was planning on a total of 4 (so it would look like before), but i dont think im getting the other two. The internet said it shouldnt have hurt that bad. The better the piercer the quicker, easier and with less pain. Either way until they find a way to numb my skin I will be sticking with just the two.


----------



## Keaton

SSSeeeexxxxy.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

Thanks : )
Does it look weird with only one on each side?


----------



## alwaysblazed

Kisses2miihaters said:


> Thanks : )
> Does it look weird with only one on each side?



No, it looks hot.  A lot of people only get one on each side.  I'm thinking of getting those one day... Or back dimples.


----------



## Keaton

Kisses2miihaters said:


> Thanks : )
> Does it look weird with only one on each side?



not at all. 



alwaysblazed said:


> No, it looks hot.  A lot of people only get one on each side.  I'm thinking of getting those one day... Or back dimples.



Back dimples are attractive as it is. anchors would be an A+


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

User Name Here said:


> Well I've been watching videos on youtube about removing dermal piercings and it's not pretty. I think I can do it myself just as well as anyone else could so what I'm going to do is get a really sharp knife and cut a little slit to pull it out through and call it a day. Obviously I'll sterilize everything and use gloves =)
> 
> I know I asked before but I'm going to once again: Has anyone else done this or had it done before?
> 
> I just don't see why I should waste $$$ on a doctor/piercer when I can remove it myself.


It depends what kind of base it is, how long youve had it,etc. If the base anchor has holes, and its had time to fully heal your best bet would be a doctor. Some piercers will do it but unless they have a surgical license, its illegal and would prob leave a huge scar.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

User Name Here said:


> How do you go about removing a piercing if it's anchored? I've had my chest pierced for about a year and a half so it's grown in and settled pretty well. This would be well and good if I wanted to keep it in.
> 
> Now the time has come to remove it. I still like it and think it looks great but I wish it wasn't so low (when I wear certain bras and shirts it ends up pretty much between my cleavage which is NOT what I was going for ). On top of this it gets in the way (for instance, my seatbelt will catch on it sometimes).
> 
> So what the hell do I do? Go to a piercer and have him rip it out? Will he have to cut a slit and open the whole thing back up, subsequently causing more scarring? Will I have to go to a doctor to get it done?
> 
> Grr.
> 
> Here it is though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was kinda bloody but it had just been done when I took this. Knowing how it's anchored with the flat back it makes me wonder even more about how the hell to get this thing out.


Go to a doctor, maybe that way it will be tiny cuts and scars. Be safe, alot of things can go wrong.


----------



## Bearlove

Ive had some amazing surface piercings done before - the guy who did them was simply brilliant and even after the swelling went down all the piercings were perfectly aligned.   The only problem I had was they didnt last that long - after a few months they started to be rejected and I had to remove them .

Stunning when they lasted and even the scars they left are pretty funky looking  (for me anyway)


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

Thats why i went with anchors. my surface bars rejected and got infected.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Maybe it hurt more because of the scar tissue from the surface piercings?? Did you get the anchors done exactly where the old piercings were? 
Cos yeah, from what I've read anchors really aren't meant to hurt _that_ much! I don't YET know from personal experience though, but I'm getting some anchors done soon  

They look super hot by the way Kisses!! Good choice


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

No, beside the scars. I hear it hurts way worse trying to pierce through scar tissue.
Thanks : )


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

*Anchor Reset?*

I was told I need to get my anchors "reset". Anyone know what that means?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nope, sorry love. Who told you that? You're best off asking your piercer, especially since they are the ones who did the work


----------



## Thou

Lately I've been at around an inch.


Give or take.



Considering getting my belly punched again, aside from that... Kind of sick of piercings.

_
Edit:

If your anchors were done shit, they'll grow out fast.

I had dermals for years without growing out.

Maybe you need a better artist.


My surface piercings were done DIY and even they didn't resurface that quick. Took about a year.

Befriend someone with a thorough knowledge of Anatomy and Physiology.


----------



## Thou

Kisses2miihaters said:


> Go to a doctor, maybe that way it will be tiny cuts and scars. Be safe, alot of things can go wrong.



Dig it out with a sterile scalpel.


----------



## Keaton

I am not a homosexual, but for you sir, I could be.


----------



## Keaton

Damn dude, Gnarly.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ahh yes I remember that pic thouart. I salute you sir! 

As much as I love endorphins I can safely say I will never parttake in any ritual hanging practices.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hahaha I knowwww I knowwww  Gotta look after everyone though, including the squeamish folk


----------



## Thou

Cutest. Girl. /BL. EVAR.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh you


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

n3ophy7e said:


> Nope, sorry love. Who told you that? You're best off asking your piercer, especially since they are the ones who did the work


The more professional place's piercer was going to be out of town for a week, so i went somewhere else and had them done. The better place looked at them and told me to come back next thursday (which now will be later today, its 4am) and the owner would be able to fix them and reset them. I trust what they say I just wasnt sure what they meant.


The right one isnt straight. I knew that from the get go. I asked him while he was doing it and he tried to fix it, but its still crooked


----------



## xstayfadedx

I just pierced my lip last night and it had not even a drop of blood and completely pain free.  I had left over 16 gauge needles when I was going to repierce my monroe.  I also pierced my sisters nose a few minutes ago and it turned out great as well.  As soon as I find my camera I can put up pictures.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

I went yesterday and got my anchors "reseated". With all of my piercings i was a slow healer and got infections, the guy told me yesterday i was healing great and they looked really good. So if youre like me and dont heal well I would recommend anchors, but remember its not something you can take out when youre bored with it, once its healed its IN there.


----------



## clubberdude

I'm planning on getting one of these done very soon http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ampallang (Warning - definitely NSFW)

Possibly even this week, though admit I could probably do with more time to psych myself up, now seems a good time to get it done really.

Only problem is it looks like it will hurt a load, but I guess it is what it is. I've wanted one for a few years now.


----------



## ocean

Okay........I finally got my lip pierced again
After about forever of talking about it- Right now it looks ridiculous b/c I have that big long thing in and it's just hanging out of my face  hhahaa but when my three weeks are up I'll be getting a smaller one in. Yay me!


----------



## n3ophy7e

YAYYY!!!! When I saw that you'd posted in this thread I was like "YES she finally did it!"  
Awesome hun, can't wait to see pics 

Oh and 3 weeks? Isn't it usually 6 weeks before you can change the jewellery? Or is the piercer going to do it for you at 3 weeks?


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

I just got my right nipple done.... I've had my left for 8 years now, and fuck me it hurt.... I do not remember it being this painful lol... 

However, I  it.  Ma' titties match now


----------



## Keaton

lol congrats.


I'm thinking of getting a third piercing, to accompany the double dydoe. Possibly a Fernum piercing.


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

Lol why thank you. 

Did your dydoe hurt? Because they look really painful... lol


----------



## Keaton

Um yes. Haha

The first one hurt, the second one hurt more.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Good work hayzz!! I wanna seeee!!


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

Keaton said:


> Um yes. Haha
> 
> The first one hurt, the second one hurt more.



So you want a third one to torture your poor penis? Lol I can't even imagine the pain.

Haha neo, July 9th may get interesting.


----------



## Keaton

Lol well it's gonna be in a less sensitive area.. Er...well...it's not gonna pierce muscle like the Dydoes. 
And tpbh, my dick looks good with metal in it.


----------



## Thou

I was disappointed in the P.A. I couldn't wait for it to heal, so I just took it out.

I needed sex that badly.


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

Keaton said:


> Lol well it's gonna be in a less sensitive area.. Er...well...it's not gonna pierce muscle like the Dydoes.
> And tpbh, my dick looks good with metal in it.



Yeah I had a look, i googled images. I've never seen a pierced penis irl, do women tell you it makes sex better? (well, feels better lol) Looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Keaton

thouart_that said:


> I was disappointed in the P.A. I couldn't wait for it to heal, so I just took it out.
> 
> I needed sex that badly.



Man the worst of the pain was gone at like two weeks, longest two weeks of my life, but after that I was good.

The reason I don't like the PA is because it's trans-urethral, and tbh I couldn't handle not being able to pee straight.



**hAyzzZZ** said:


> Yeah I had a look, i googled images. I've never seen a pierced penis irl, do women tell you it makes sex better? (well, feels better lol) Looks pretty interesting.



Yea, they serve as a stimulator, but tbh, that was a small fraction of the reason I got them.


----------



## n3ophy7e

**hAyzzZZ** said:


> Haha neo, July 9th may get interesting.



Yessss!!!  
Maybe I'll have to get mine done before then so we can share :D


----------



## Keaton

^Are you still thinking about the hood piercing?


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

^ She should get both. (I encourage others to get pierced what I don't have the balls to. Hahaha)


----------



## modern buddha

... I can't ever imagine getting my genitals (or boobs!) pierced.


----------



## Fawkes

^ it has GOT to be seriously painful!

though i've always really, really loved the look of Christinas. maybe one day if i could get beyond the embarrassment of some gnarly looking dude fiddling 'round and putting sharp objects near my important bits. :D


----------



## Thou

Hospital would be more embarrassing to me, if I cared about that kind of thing. I have plenty of things to be embarrassed about, nothing shameful about the human body. 

"If the body is dirty than the fault lies with the manufacturer."


He/She's a professional. I doubt they'd think anything was out of the ordinary in that scenario.










If anything you should worry about him falling in love with you.


----------



## Max Power

thouart_that said:


>



holy mother of christ.

those piercings prbly come with a harley davidson and a case of chlamydia.


----------



## Keaton

Fawkes said:


> ^ it has GOT to be seriously painful!
> 
> though i've always really, really loved the look of Christinas. maybe one day if i could get beyond the embarrassment of some gnarly looking dude fiddling 'round and putting sharp objects near my important bits. :D



 Love those.


----------



## modern buddha

Max Power said:


> holy mother of christ.
> 
> those piercings prbly come with a harley davidson and a case of chlamydia.



None of the young kids ride Harleys anymore though. Maybe an iPod filled with new age (c)rap and chlamydia.


----------



## ocean

n30- No the lady said 3 weeks. Thank God too b/c this is too big for my mouth


----------



## Keaton

Simply_Live said:


> None of the young kids ride Harleys anymore though. Maybe an iPod filled with new age (c)rap and chlamydia.



Nah, they'll most likely be filled with Deadmau5 and other mediocre artists.


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

I love christinas, they look really tasteful.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Keaton said:


> ^Are you still thinking about the hood piercing?


Yes, definitely! I'm getting my lady bits fixed up first though (for medical purposes, NOT aesthetic). I'll wait until that heals and _then_ get the hood piercing  


Fawkes said:


> ^ it has GOT to be seriously painful!


True...then again, ALL piercings have some level of pain. I've had surface piercings (like the Christina piercing is) and cartilage piercings, both hurt like a mother-fucking cunt. I can't imagine genital piercings hurting any _more_ than those.
I could well be proven wrong though! :D 


Fawkes said:


> though i've always really, really loved the look of Christinas.


Wow that is seriously cute!! Love it! Hmmmm....pondering getting that now instead of the hood piercing.....  


Max Power said:


> those piercings prbly come with a harley davidson and a case of chlamydia.


I lol'd


----------



## Thou

I miss this.


----------



## modern buddha

^ That looks like it would get irritated easily on a shirt.


----------



## Thou

It's a pain in the ass to heal. Hence why I took it out.


----------



## ocean

So....its been a week and its still SUPER red, feels dry and is getting puss!!! Is this normal?
The people at the place said its fine but I'm getting concerned!


----------



## n3ophy7e

It's totally normal for it to be a bit red and have small amounts of pus as its healing. Could you maybe PM me a photo so I can see exactly how red and swollen it is? 

If the surrounding area feels hot and painful to touch you'll need to see a doctor to check it out. However if it's _only_ the immediate piercing site that is tender and red, that's generally fine. 

Also, please resist the urge to clean it more than the piercer prescribed (even if there is pus), as that will only irritate it more and will probably increase the risk of infection. How are you cleaning it, by the way?


----------



## ocean

Listerine after cigarettes and food.......with a solution they gave me twice a day and I admit, I've picked at it a bit today......
It feels so dry and weird I keep thinking I am scabbing or something but its not 
I'll try to get a pic for you soon.......


----------



## n3ophy7e

Scabbing is 100% normal and part of the natural healing process. Don't pick any scabs off, as tempting as it might be!! 

I would also _not_ use the Listerine, it's alcohol-based and even though it kills bacteria, it actually damages the skin cells that are trying to heal. You can just rinse your mouth with water after cigarettes and food, and just clean the piercing with the solution they gave you.


----------



## Thou

Scabs are dried lymph fluid, correct? Little tan crusty things?

What'd you pierce?


If it's irritated soak it in a warm sea salt solution for 3 minutes PRN. Wash with dial antibacterial soap with no scents or fragrances. Be careful not to get shampoo on it.


----------



## modern buddha

Any non-alcoholic mouthwash should suit you just fine. 

... I remember how badly my mouth hurt after getting my tongue pierced; I'm sure your lip is the same way. Just try not to play with it or clean it more than after eating.


----------



## silentangst

Lip isn't nearly as bad as a tongue to be honest


----------



## Keaton

Tongue isn't nearly as bad as dick, to be honest.


----------



## addictivepersona

Cannot for the life of me recall what I used to clean the inside of my lip piercing--Probably either a salt water solution or a mouthwash that contained alcohol (though I know better now).  For the outside, I used unscented hand-soap on a Q-tip/cotton swab.


Came here to ask a question...

How unusual is it for a four-year-old cartilage piercing to start to close up after not even 24 hours of having the jewelry out?  It's only the one hole--The one that has a bump near it, from an infection I had years ago, if that matters any.

It doesn't close to the point where I can't get the jewelry back in, but it has closed to the point where I had to remake half the hole.


----------



## n3ophy7e

addictivepersona said:


> How unusual is it for a four-year-old cartilage piercing to start to close up after not even 24 hours of having the jewelry out?



I guess it depends on your individual healing-time (as in, some people heal faster than other people in general). However, sometimes when I've taken out a cartilage piercing then gone to put the jewellery back in after a short time period, it has been difficult to get the jewellery back in NOT because it was actually closing up, but due to a misalignment issue, i.e. I couldn't find the hole coming OUT of the piercing so it wouldn't go through. Is it possible that was what was happening??


----------



## addictivepersona

Eh, it's possible for some of the times, but for others not so much.  Like this one time I left it out for almost two days and when I went to put it back in, it was in the first half of the hole but wasn't going completely through--Tried from the other side and it wouldn't even go partially into the hole.  Ended up having to force it through.  :-/  It's only the one hole, too--The top hole never gives me issues, even that day when I left it out for almost two days.  Only the hole that has the bump near it.


----------



## ocean

n3ophy7e said:


> Scabbing is 100% normal and part of the natural healing process. Don't pick any scabs off, as tempting as it might be!!
> 
> I would also _not_ use the Listerine, it's alcohol-based and even though it kills bacteria, it actually damages the skin cells that are trying to heal. You can just rinse your mouth with water after cigarettes and food, and just clean the piercing with the solution they gave you.



K.
What is weird is the handout they gave me said no alcohol based mouth wash but then they gave me Listerine and told me to buy Listerine.......
I will switch to water now......



thouart_that said:


> Scabs are dried lymph fluid, correct? Little tan crusty things?
> 
> What'd you pierce?
> 
> 
> If it's irritated soak it in a warm sea salt solution for 3 minutes PRN. Wash with dial antibacterial soap with no scents or fragrances. Be careful not to get shampoo on it.



My lip..... It's dry and yes, this morning there was like dried nastiness and I totally got it off but I guess I shouldn't have......It's not as bad today as it has been so I'm sure it's healing- the redness and dryness is just annoying 



And to the others- I'm sure there are worse places


----------



## n3ophy7e

ocean said:


> K.
> What is weird is the handout they gave me said no alcohol based mouth wash but then they gave me Listerine and told me to buy Listerine.......
> I will switch to water now......



That is odd!! Maybe check the actual bottle of Listerine they gave you, it's possible that Listerine have made a version of their products that are NOT alcohol-based.


----------



## addictivepersona

Ocean, instead of _picking_ the scabs off, take a bit of soap and a Q-tip and _gently_ wash it off.  That's what I was told to do and did--And didn't have any problems.  :)

Oh!  And you're going to want to avoid spicy food for a little bit.  Not sure if this was already mentioned or if you know this.


----------



## Thou

Biotene is better than listerine. Touch pricey though.


----------



## ocean

^AH! Biotine! That is what I used last time!!!
I couldn't remember!
Last time my lip was bad (head space no good and my activities caused issue and had to remove it)
I will go on the search for Biotine at the drug store.


----------



## nuttynutskin

*Should I pierce my nose?*

Just stuck a safety pin all the way throught but i couldnt figure out how to get it closed, also stuck one through my arm lol. Should I try again and just leave it there?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Alright, just got a larger safety pin through the previous hole lol. I'm wondering if I should leave it in or not...

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n259/vikingv45/DSCN2466.jpg

Worst thing I guess is it gets infected but whatever. lol


----------



## Samadhi

Merged with the piercing Mega thread.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Well I took the safety pin out today and swabbed my nose inside and out with alcohol. Tried to put a stud earring back in the hole but I couldn't get it to go in the first time. The second time I'm pretty sure it wasn't lined up right because it made a crunchy noise and hurt like hell lol. I almost gave up but I got it in the third time after putting a wadded up cotton swab in my nostril and just pushing no matter what lol. Thankfully it must have been lined up better since it went through the same hole on the inside. Does anyone know how long I should leave the earring in so it can heal? I don't want to go through trying to repierce it like I did earlier when I take it out lol. Also any other advice, because this is my first piercing and obviously wasn't professionally done. lol


----------



## addictivepersona

^ My nose, done professionally, took about six weeks to heal to the point where I could take the jewelry out for a couple hours without an issue getting it back in.

Do not use alcohol to clean the piercing as that will dry it out and delay the healing.  Use unscented hand-soap on a cotton swab, lather up, rinse off.  Do that at least twice a day.  Do not pick any crusties that form--Use soap and water to gently wash them away, but no more than twice a day.


----------



## nuttynutskin

i knowcked it out tonight drunk and i shit u not it scabbed over in like 20 mins max before i could get home. oh well was fun while it lasted.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yep, the inside of the nose is a mucous membrane and therefore heals _extraordinarily_ fast. After I had my nose pierced (professionally ) I wanted to change the jewellery *6 weeks* after I'd had it done. I took the jewellery out, fumbled around with cleaning the new jewellery for about 5 minutes, then attempted to put it back in and the hole had already healed over. I had to go back to my piercer the next day and get it re-pierced. Crazy! 


nutty, the moral of the story is: Do not attempt any piercings yourself unless you are trained in piercing, or at very least nursing or something similar. 

Keep an eye on it for the next week or so for infection. If your nose or cheeks get hot, red, swollen and sore, please go and see a doctor_ immediately. _


----------



## Fawkes

cartilage piercings NEED to be done by a cartilage piercing professional with proper, sterile equipment. never EVER do them yourself and NEVER allow anyone to perform them with a piercing gun. done improperly they are susceptible to serious infections and keloids. although keloids are more typical in those with dark skin, they are possible with all skin tones.

if you don't know what a keloid looks like:


----------



## modern buddha

A friend of mine had a keloid for a couple years due to an infected, improperly handled cartilage piercing in her ear. It would grow and shrink. It was so weird.


----------



## Thou

I'm glad he took the lush kick and had that fucker knocked off of him. 

Keloiding sucks but Sceptic Shock sounds scarier. Serious infections happen with unsterilized needles.

A quick google search would have taught him a bit about DIY piercings. Weird how some people still don't research things in this "age of information," but to each his own.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ I think it's mostly due to the fact that somebody sees Joe Shmoe did it himself and thinks that they're smarter than him, so if _he_ can do it without any negative ramifications, they most certainly can.

The first piercing I got (aside from ears--don't get me _started_ on the issues I had with piercing guns) was my nose, done at a regular piercing shop.  Done on a whim, as we were walking by the place.  It BLED.  Nose piercings are NOT supposed to bleed.  Since then, I have researched piercing places before going there, and I now will drive 40+ minutes to go to one I used to be fifteen minutes from, because they are consistently rated #1 in Buffalo _and_ because of what I saw/experienced there.  The only issue I had with a piercing from there (and I had five holes put in my body from there) was because _I_ failed to take proper care of it while it was healing.

To those of you in the WNY area, I cannot recommend the Cow Pok (in Buffalo, on Elmwood near North) highly enough.  :)


----------



## nuttynutskin

thouart_that said:


> A quick google search would have taught him a bit about DIY piercings. Weird how some people still don't research things in this "age of information," but to each his own.


 
Lol I was drunk it's not like something I planned.


----------



## nuttynutskin

*NSFW*: 










There's the second one I did to my arm lol. You can see where the first one was, I put it in too deep tho and couldn't get the safety pin closed lol.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

The time has come for me to part with my clitoris/hood piercing.  I have had this for 12 years!!! I am ok with it though, time to move on. When the time is right ill replace the loss with a new tattoo (not on my hood of course!) :D


----------



## Keaton

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## modern buddha

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> The time has come for me to part with my clitoris/hood piercing.  I have had this for 12 years!!! I am ok with it though, time to move on. When the time is right ill replace the loss with a new tattoo (not on my hood of course!) :D



What made you decide to part with the piercing?


----------



## ocean

Once upon a teenage time, I had a friend pierce my lip at home........
It got nasty and I removed it soon after......I still have a little scar from it 
I am so glad I went about my new lip piercing the right way this time around :D
I love it!!!


----------



## addictivepersona

*How unheard of it is for a nose piercing to just close up?*

I've had my nose pierced since '07.  Took it out on Saturday night to use a neti pot... Forgot to put it back in until Sunday night.  (I've taken it out for _days _before, though not while using the neti pot--Could this have impacted it?)  Can get it _in_ but not past the turn in the L-shaped stud.  It's perplexing and annoying but maybe this is my body's way of saying it is done with the ugly thing?    I mean, I did say that once I lose all the studs I just bought (typically takes a year or so for me to lose all six of 'em, or for their jewels to come out 8)) that I will be done with this piercing since if I want it back, I can always get it redone... Still kind of sucks that it's being forced upon me to be done with it... :-/


----------



## modern buddha

Most of the time, the corner is a larger diameter than the diameter of the piercing itself. Your nose is used to the diameter of the piercing. If you jam it in there, I'm sure it'll go. Otherwise, maybe you'll have to be done with it after all?


----------



## addictivepersona

^ I'm thinkin' I'll have to be done with it as I tried numerous times to get it in last night and this morning, and it's only led to major irritation in the area and emotionally due to the pain.  8(


----------



## highhooked

I just want to say that every mother and father should let their daughters peirce there belly buttons. Sooooooo sexxyy.


----------



## modern buddha

highhooked said:


> I just want to say that every mother and father should let their daughters peirce there belly buttons. Sooooooo sexxyy.



Because mothers and father want their teenage daughter to be sexy. And if you're 18, you don't need your parents' permission.


----------



## highhooked

Simply_Live said:


> Because mothers and father want their teenage daughter to be sexy. And if you're 18, you don't need your parents' permission.



Haha woah you bustin my chops simply.


----------



## AmorRoark

FWIW I got keloids on both of my earlobes when I got them pierced with a gun at 12. 8( They're so small now that you can't even see them but they took YEARS to go away. Big pain in the ass. Anyway, I learned my lesson and was VERY careful to pick a quality professional AND keep immaculately clean when I got my naval and nips done years later. If anyone out there gets it in their system to go to a less than fantastic piercer or do it themselves think about living with keloids for 10+ years.


----------



## ratgirldjh

I wouldn't do it.  I think it is only fair to wait and let the child (or adult if they want to wait) make the decision.

My mom has had all of her girls ears pierced at the hospital!  (they used to offer this!) mine too I think or at least when I was very young.  

One of my sisters ears actually changed a bit when she grew and now the piercing is no longer in the correct place!  I guess it is hard to tell how peoples ears will grow when they get older...  I also have seen quite a few toddler boys with pierced ears here lately...  mostly with big diamond looking studs!!!


----------



## ratgirldjh

I always leave mine in when I use the neti pot - but then again I've had it pierced for like 25 years now...


----------



## addictivepersona

ratgirldjh said:


> I always leave mine in when I use the neti pot - but then again I've had it pierced for like 25 years now...


I took it out to help facilitate things coming out, and to prevent the washcloth from snagging on it when I blew my nose.

Oh well, the piercing's out now.  I'm kind of glad it was forced on me, even though I did just buy new jewelry (that I can't return 'cause I modified).  Had it not been forced on me, it would've been another year of hymning and hawing about taking it out.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Simply_Live said:


> What made you decide to part with the piercing?



Because i am pregnant, and even though i have read that a lot of women keep their genital piercings even during giving birth, the thought of it freaks me out. There will be enough going on down there without my piercing causing any more complications. 

I have been without it now for just over a week, thankfully i have not had any loss of sensitivity. Phew!


----------



## gsx2ts4u

I am pretty against anything to inflict pain on a baby... ear piercing, circumcision .. any of that. 

I have a few piercings and when my daughter lets me know she wants one.. then by all means she can get one.


----------



## Keaton

So I _finally_ went and got my left dydoe redone after it came out while I was sleeping MONTHS ago. And lemme tell you, getting scar tissue pierced hurts about ten times more than regular tissue


----------



## _mistresspoppy_

*Nipple piercing experience*

I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but it's of a somewhat sexual nature... Mods, feel free to move it if you need to.
Anyway, I got the nipple piercings I've been wanting for a month today! The kid at the shop was all of 19, didn't ID me(which is a good thing), and was a bit unprofessional. There was no private room, so I took my top off in the front of the store, with three teenage guys watching from the waiting room. Anyone that walked in the door could plainly see me topless. I opted for straight barbells, not because I really like how they look but because they are supposed to be better for healing. Then I sat down, took off my shirt, and it seemed like he angled my chair so his friends in the room could see. I thought it was kinda cute, actually, but I know a lot of women would have been offended by this. Then, the needles went through. It wasn't too bad, actually, until afterwards. I felt myself going into shock, and stumbled into the bathroom, where I sat on my knees with my head against the wall. A few minutes later, I think I passed out, because I woke up feeling better.  I stumbled out of the studio without tipping, half because I was so freaked out I didn't remember, and partly because he wasn't all that professional. I didn't get any aftercare instructions, but I'd studied what to do.  I'm a little worried about infection, and was wondering if anyone had any prevention tips? I'm taking 1000 mg of vitamin C and 50 mg of zinc, as welll as doing sea salt soaks and using lavender oil. After cleaning, I put a piece of gauze over each nipple and wear a loose, soft bra to prevent them from rubbing on my clothes. I REALLY don't want an infection, and if I do get one I'm relying on "fish mox" (amoxicillin with a "fish" label that can be bought without a prescription.) taking into consideration all the precautions, I'm hoping the chance of infection is very low. Im also planning on not drinking/doing hard drugs for awhile. Any advice on aftercare, comments, suggestions, etc would be great.


----------



## HaZeX

I remember when I got my ear pierced they said to make sure I clean it everyday with ISO alcohol. THats all I did and it all turned out well, I don't think nipples would be any different tho, just make sure the new piercing stays clean, doesn't get infected and such.


----------



## L2R

i've had both mine done twice, but it was a long time ago. just wash off the dried blood with warm water and cotton buds. then apply betadine to keep it from infection. nipple piercing hurts a lot at first, i remember coming so close to backing out that second time. however once healed, they are unlike anything else. literally there are no other sensations like having your nipples pierced (particularly the experience of riding a motorcycle on a summers night in a tshirt... wow). 

being male, i just had the problem that they would eventually start to reject.

the only issue with betadine, aside from the colour, is that it dries a little sticky. still, it's far better than infection.


----------



## Keaton

Buy a gallon of distiller water, put three tablespoons of non-iodized salt in the gallon and mix.
Put the mix in a shot glass and hold the glass over the nipple. Do that a couple times a day and for the love of god don't get piercings from seedy places like that. That's the way you get infections....


----------



## 88mph

This guys on point.


----------



## ocean

I merged the Nipple Piercing thread into our Mega thread here


----------



## n3ophy7e

_mistresspoppy_ said:


> Then, the needles went through. It wasn't too bad, actually, until afterwards. I felt myself going into shock, and stumbled into the bathroom, where I sat on my knees with my head against the wall. A few minutes later, I think I passed out, because I woke up feeling better.  I stumbled out of the studio without tipping, half because I was so freaked out I didn't remember, and partly because he wasn't all that professional.


This is a pretty common reaction to pain, especially if you hadn't eaten much that day or were dehydrated?? It's an awful feeling, but you could've still had this same reaction in any place, regardless if they were the most hygenic/professional piercing parlour, or someone's bathroom  

Regardless, it sucks that you had such a shitty piercing experience!!  

I do have one question, did he use fresh needles? Like, did he take them out of a sterile packet? 

Also, I think you'll be okay with the cleaning advice people have given you so far. My personal advice is to clean the piercings 2-3 times a day (and NO MORE, as the skin needs time to heal on its own) and I would personally recommend using* Keaton's* method of bathing with a dilute salt solution. Do NOT use Isopropyl alcohol, as although it kills bacteria, sure, it also actually damages the skin cells and drastically slows down the healing process. You probably won't need to use betadine either, the salt solution _should_ suffice. 

If you have any swelling or if your nipples feel hot and/or really painful, PLEASE do not hesitate to see a doctor to get them checked out and to get a proper anti-biotics prescription.


----------



## Keaton

Also, if you're a smoker, now is the time to quit. Smoking cigarettes can _drastically_ slow the healing process.


----------



## _mistresspoppy_

I dont smoke, except for the occasional joint, but I mostly just make brownies.
 He got a needle out of a fresh packet, but he used the same needle on both nipples. No signs of infection so far.. About infection, you will KNOW, right? Every now and then, I get a little twinge of pain, especially when wearing tight push up bras all day, but I'm guessing that is normal? The salt soaks make a HUGE difference. One morning I forgot, and I was sore all damn day. As long as I do my salt soak there are only a few occasional burst of pain, usually if I bounce them around too much. I heard from some friends it was really painful for a few days/weeks, and I'm surprised at how minimal it is. I use bactine and lavender occasionally, but I'm mostly relying on the sea salt. 
Also, how long do these take to heal? I have relatively small breasts (B) and nipples. I want to change to a PTFE barbell as soon as possible, as it looks like the steel balls at the end of the barbell are staring to corrode... I don't think they are 316 surgical grade. I'm really concerned about them rusting! The barbell itself looks fine, and maybe it is high quality, but the balls are in pretty bad shape.


----------



## silentangst

He really should have used two fresh needles. And yes, you'll definitely be aware it's infected


----------



## Keaton

_mistresspoppy_ said:


> Also, how long do these take to heal? I have relatively small breasts (B) and nipples. I want to change to a PTFE barbell as soon as possible, as it looks like the steel balls at the end of the barbell are staring to corrode... I don't think they are 316 surgical grade. I'm really concerned about them rusting! The barbell itself looks fine, and maybe it is high quality, but the balls are in pretty bad shape.



Nipple piercings take anywhere from six to eight weeks to heal. The time is also dependent on how much you mess with it. That just means that if you leave it alone, it's gonna heal faster.

If you want something that wont rust go with Titanium. That's what I have and they're as shiny now as the day they were put in.

Also, try to use internally threaded jewelry. It's not as big of a deal with nipple piercings as with genital piercings, but the internal threading makes switching bars _much_ easier/comfortable.

This is a good illustration if you don't know, or want to see the difference.


----------



## _mistresspoppy_

I know the difference, but at the time of the piercing I was so sick with adrenaline I could barely hold the pen to sign my name, much less check the jewelry. I'm not worried about the appearance of the jewelry, and I plan to change them when I can anyway. As long as the surface rust/corrosion on the balls is not dangerous, I'm not all that concerned.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I want a "tear drop" microdermal piercing but I don't know if ill go through with it.... I always liked the anti-eyebrow but hated the high rate of rejection so a microdermal would be a lot better.  So far all the piercings I have now:

14 guage tongue piercing
14 guage lip (did it myself correct equipment never infected but closed due to me not being allowed to have in in placement but got it re-pierced)
18 guage nose piercing
And of course like seven ear piercings I don't wear

Rest in peace:
Angel Bites /:
Monroe


----------



## Keaton

Just make sure you don't get it on the side of your face that you sleep on.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Yeah, good idea... Lol but I sometimes sleep on either side ): oh well just would have to get use to one side.

Don't know when I will get this piercing anyways.  My job doesn't allow facial piercings except for the nose


----------



## Keaton

Most jobs don't. Mine doesn't even allow ear piercings on guys. Which sucks because I've wanted to gauge my ears for years now.


----------



## D's

just got my nipples pierced!!
cost $60, included the sea salt foam spray stuff, the jewlry, and a 10% discount on another piercing.
The first nipple piercing wasnt so bad because my body was expecting it, so it shot out those endorpins, but the second nipple.. holy fuck hurt like shit! (and i was soberrrrrr).!!
i'll upload pics later.. i totally have 2 work 2nite to lol, so hope they dont hurt thattt bad. anyways dunnno wat ima get pierced next, maybe get my tounge pierced again?


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Dude I never saw this post!! Go you!! Pics please???



I _fiiiiiinalyyyyyyyeeeeee_ got my dermals done today!! I am so completely stoked with them  I always imagined that they'd be higher up on my neck, but realised that with a corporate job, that shit wouldn't fly very well. Same with my conservative family. So I eventually opted to put them lower down. I'm so glad I did because they will heal better (no neck creasing/stretching), and I can hide them easily with shirts/t-shirts/jumpers. 





My boyfriend is pretty repulsed by them though :D They're still a bit bloody and puffy though, so I'm sure once they've settled down, he'll come around 


NB: Oh and please excuse my lame swimming costume tan hahaha. I swim in an outdoor pool and tan way too easily.


----------



## poopie

Oh N3o, I dig 'em! I think they look great, and they'll be way easy to hide. Yay!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks poopie!!


----------



## Sappy_6794

AWW!! i love your dermals n3o, how bad did it hurt?
If I decide to have a child, (blegh), then I think ill get its ears pierced around 3 or 4, I had mine done then and im so happy my mom did that.
Now I have my first set of ears gauged out to 9/16ths or 5/8ths.. I cant remember because I had to remove them at one time, a second set of ear piercings at the normal size, my left nostril, right eyebrow, labret, and my nipples  I love holes hehe
One day I want to get silicone stars inserted in my left arm where my tentacle unicorn is, so his throw up stars would be 3d


----------



## n3ophy7e

Sappy_6794 said:


> AWW!! i love your dermals n3o, how bad did it hurt?


Thanks hun!! Yeah......they hurt....I won't lie  
BUT the instant that he stopped stretching my skin around them and they were in, they stopped hurting. It was worse because there were three of them, and apparently I have very tough skin so he was literally using most of his body weight to stretch my skin around the last bit of them :D 

Good times %)


----------



## Sappy_6794

oohh.... I dunno if i can deal with that : D my 5 hour tattoo session was too much, so i dunno if I can deal with that...


----------



## Bomboclat

Zamn n3o thats intense. 



Me and my nips (I sang that and expect all of you too. Make up your own tune its fun)


----------



## Sappy_6794

haha i sing that to mine every morning lolz


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thizzer that is so freakin hot man, love it  
When did you get those done? 



Sappy_6794 said:


> oohh.... I dunno if i can deal with that : D my 5 hour tattoo session was too much, so i dunno if I can deal with that...


Fair enough....BUT it's different to tattoo pain because like, sure it's way more intense, but then it's OVER immediately! Tattoos (especially big ones like yours) just go on and on and on....so, it's different  

It was really funny though, I always remembered a few people saying to me that their dermals hurt way LESS than their other piercings so I always just imagined it wouldn't hurt much. 

So you can imagine my surprise when it actually _did_ hurt :D I remember briefly thinking to myself "What the fuck am I doing?! I wasn't prepared for _this!_" Hahahahaa.
But then began my meditation/breathing exercises that work oh so well for pain, and it was totally fine. I dunno, with all the body mods/tattoos I've had over the years, I've developed my own breathing technique that just melts the pain away. Works like a charm


----------



## Bomboclat

Thanks mang, got 'em done innnnnn October. Healed up nicely and fast too!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Spontaneous piercing session FTW!!!
Before and after shot:


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Nice additions, n3o.  :D


*Two questions* for you guys:

*1.* Do you think replacing an industrial with two small silver hoops would look silly?

*2.* Is it possible to gauge/stretch the holes where the industrial is and have the holes go back if I ever decide to return to a standard-size industrial (16- or 18-gauge to a 14 or 12 possibly)?

My industrial looks like this, plus a tiny bump above the bottom hole 8).  And I currently have a 12- or 10-gauge horse-shoe hoop where the small stud is:


*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks hun  

Personally?? I would put a hoop on the lower industrial hole, and a barbell on the upper industrial hole. But that's just me. Put two hoops in and see what it looks like!
Re: stretching, I can't really comment cos I don't know _that_ much about stretching, but I'm sure anything is possible


----------



## modern buddha

I'm sure it's possible to stretch it, but not without consequences. I mean, it's cartilage so it's going to hurt more and who knows if you'll be able to have it go back to normal size.

Why do you want to take the industrial out?


----------



## addictivepersona

^ I don't want to take the industrial out--I've had it for five years and while the barbell looks cool, I'd like to try another look.  :)

I do still have those other barbells (the green and the blue stripped one), but those are a pain in the ass to take in/out and get caught on things (and get infected/irritated) easily since they're much too long.  Though hoops might get caught on things equally as easily... Hrm... :-/


----------



## matt2012

Streching the cartilage is a good way to get cauliflower ear. I am not sure you can strech it without getting some disfigurement of the cartilage. you may be able to but I would suspect it would have to be done extremely slowly to where it could take many months to do it. I would ask a professional before you try to stretch that or your ear could end up looking like a baboon ass.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I do piercings and what not everyday at work.  You can stretch anything.  Just go from a 18g to a 16g wait 4 to 6 weeks.  Yeah its a long time but you should wait because its your cartilage.  You then can go to a 14g then to a 12g.  Go slow and remember its the cartilage and not the lobe so you have more of a chance of complications.  I see no need to go to that size but its your choice in the end.  Good luck.  Also when you stretch make sure to do it after you take a shower so its easier to do and you can use soap to help get it in.  If its painful and bleeding...stop don't even attempt to continue it.  If it works fine just clean it as if it is a new piercing.  Don't forget that.


----------



## addictivepersona

matt2012 said:


> *Streching the cartilage is a good way to get cauliflower ear.* I am not sure you can strech it without getting some disfigurement of the cartilage. you may be able to but I would suspect it would have to be done extremely slowly to where it could take many months to do it. I would ask a professional before you try to stretch that or your ear could end up looking like a baboon ass.


Ew.  The tiny bump I have from not taking adequate care of it for awhile is enough...  



xstayfadedx said:


> I do piercings and what not everyday at work.  You can stretch anything.  Just go from a 18g to a 16g wait 4 to 6 weeks.  Yeah its a long time but you should wait because its your cartilage.  You then can go to a 14g then to a 12g.  Go slow and remember its the cartilage and not the lobe so you have more of a chance of complications.  I see no need to go to that size but its your choice in the end.  Good luck.  Also when you stretch make sure to do it after you take a shower so its easier to do and you can use soap to help get it in.  If its painful and bleeding...stop don't even attempt to continue it.  If it works fine just clean it as if it is a new piercing.  Don't forget that.


Thank you for the advice.  :)  I'm not going to take it, however, because of the post above yours.  

Now, to find two small, silver, total closure, hypoallergenic hoops.  LOL  :)


----------



## xstayfadedx

You won't get that if you do the stretching correctly.  Its just like when people stretch their lobes.  They can do it the right way or they can do it the wrong way and blow out your ear.  I just had a girl come in with a stretch cartilage and it was fine..  I even stretched mine when I had it because I was using a tongue ring bar in it.  But in the end its your choice, not everyone is comfortable with doing body modifications themselves.  A 14g or even a 12g isn't that big anyways.   

By the way my advice is genuine and I'm not trying to fuck with you.  Again the lounge is a whole different forum.  I have had numerous piercings but retired most.  Now I have 7 ear piercings, my lip, nose and tongue done.

By the way that tiny bump you got was most likely not from not taking care of it but just how your body healed.  There are a lot of people who develop a bump on their cartilage which most likely could be just a small keloid.  In time it should get smaller though.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ I've had the bump for over three years.  The redness has gone away (thankfully), and it has shrunk a little, but I think it is here to stay.  :-/

And yes, I realize your advice's genuine, no worries.  :)  The Lounge, is indeed a very separate forum not to be taken seriously or elsewhere.  ;)


----------



## ZombieK

I have had double ear piercings, my tragus, industrial, nose, tongue and nipples pierced at one point.
I currently have just my ears, nose, tongue, and nipples. I will say my tongue did not hurt getting pierced at all, it did start to hurt when it swelled a little but that is it.
My nipples did hurt to get pierced, not to bad but a decent amount of pain lol. Now all is healed and I love all my piercings. My tongue ring is awesome and it is fun to play with my mans penis with it. & my nipple rings feel great when sucked on, better sensation than pre piercings. Any questions about piercings feel free to ask.


----------



## NINDY

I had my nipples pierced a few months back because I have always found them an erogenous zone. Love it. I find I play with them a lot, the feeling is so enhanced.
Little pain at the time but I am one who didn't think tattoos hurt....now I just need someone to suck them for me!


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

bonus? vibrating tongue studs etc...

Makes sensations heightened - feel of cold metal on skin etc.

Not really a big deal - try it out maybe, I wouldn't bother personally.


----------



## argentina420

Tongue piercings (can) have there benifits (on both a guy and a girl) They feel good with oral sex, there fun to play with (even by yourself) and you can get different modifications for um to spice things up (ie Vibrating tongue studs ect.) which are always fun and welcome for both sexes  if you dont like it or he doesnt you can always take um out anyway. Its worth a shot if your trying to spice things up even if you just want it for personal reasons


----------



## modern buddha

^ However, some caution needs to be exercised. Wearing a tongue ring has been known to separate / move teeth out of alignment (if you play with it or bite on it) and can also crack teeth if you bite it, like while you're chewing.

After wearing a tongue ring for more than three years, it wasn't worth the pain in my teeth. Even if the receiving end of my tongue liked it...


----------



## sms143

*Tounge piercing*

Going to get it soon..I think its sexy.But my SO Isnt crazy about it,Anyone think its trashy? i am not worried about the pain bc I have a high pain tolerance.I am a female,and I do not think it automatically dubs you as the bj queen.I am already good without it!


----------



## L2R

it's the most painless thing i ever done, and that includes nothing. nah, i don't think it's trashy, not unless you flash it every chance you get. you can easily hide it. back in my twenties, i had a custom gold stud in for years without my family ever seeing it.


----------



## sms143

Awesome.I've heard its one of the easiest piercings..hope I don't talk too stupid...teehee.I do not like it when ppl flash it around every chance they get..


----------



## L2R

they told me it's easy, and even still i didn't feel it go in at all. when they told me it was done, i literally lol'd with my tongue still in the clamp (which is the only uncomfortable part). having a swollen tongue for a few days is a bit tricky. 

enjoy! :D


----------



## modern buddha

My tongue hurt for a week. The piercing itself did not hurt. But for the first five days afterward, I could hardly swallow and it hurt to even talk.

After that, it was right at home. OH and you might have a lisp for a short while. Just a warning.


----------



## sms143

I love it! Got it pierced Monday so today is day 3 and the swelling is coming down.I also laughed when the needle went through bc I couldn't believe she did it. I do have a slight lisp but Im adjusting.Im on liquids for a bit too bc Its too awkward and I fear Ill bite it...ouchy.When should I get the bar changed to the shorter one?


----------



## modern buddha

About two weeks in, you can switch it out to the shorter bar. 

Also, please heed my warning: get the plastic balls. Do NOT stick with the metal ones. It hurts REALLY bad when you bite down on metal ones. Keep the metal bar, but please, for the sake of your teeth, switch to the plastic ball-endings.


----------



## sms143

Someone just told me one week also...I guess it depends on the person? Anyways I will look out for the plastic ball endings.I'm sure before I switch to the plastic I will end up banging the metal on my teeth or biting down on it.


----------



## modern buddha

^ Yeah, and don't play with it. It'll fuck up your teeth.


----------



## Keaton

My tongue is the next thing on my piercing agenda. But I just got my fernum done a couple weeks back and it's finally healed up. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :>


----------



## Bomboclat

Ok so I got my nose pierced about a year and a half ago (a little more actually) and just this past week I took out the stud and put a ring in. Ive sorta been a little sloppy with it, hit it a few times forgetting it was a ring now, and it seems to feel a little raw. The piercer warned me if it felt really raw and hurt I should go back in to see if it was too snug, or if it was irritated, but idk if im feeling _that_ yet. 

Is it supposed to feel a little raw at first, even though its been over a year since its been pierced? Is this just something i need to get used to, or should I go back in and have it checked out?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Firstly, hot  
Secondly, in my experience nose piercings are a lil temperamental like that. If it's not hot/red/sore, just wait it out. It should feel more comfortable soon. If not, then yeah go and get it checked. IF it gets worse, I would strongly recommend that you go straight to the piercer and get them to put the stud back in, rather than try to do it yourself.


----------



## Bomboclat

The area around the piercing does look a little red. I think the ring may be a bit too snug. Im going to get my nipple barbels changed this week, I guess ill have him take a look at the nose ring again and see if a larger size would be better.


----------



## ocean

I've been trying to think of a job I'd like to do while going to school- I've thrown around the idea of doing piercings....
Does anyone know how I'd go about doing/ an apprenticeship? 
I've looked online and found one place offering it but it's an hour or more away from me 
Has anyone done this?


----------



## sms143

So my tongue has been pierced since July 10 th this year and I have the short bar in...but there is like a white ring around the bottom and it looks like my skin is trying to go around it..idk...it doesn't hurt..did it already heal wrong


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nah, I think that's pretty normal for tongue piercings. I've had mine for 12 years and it's got that little white ring of scar tissue at the bottom. As long as it doesn't hurt then I guess it's all good? Also, perhaps it's too soon to have the short bar in? Is it comfortable?


----------



## sms143

Yes it is comfortable..both bars are..but It isn't just a ring..I can see skin already around it..Its like a skin tag...Idk..blahhh


----------



## modern buddha

Just make sure you clean the tongue ring out at least every couple months. It can get difficult to untwist the ball if you wait too long to clean it. Debris builds up in the bottom of the bar itself.

CLEAN THAT SHIT OUT! 

And make sure not to bite on it or play with it between your teeth.


----------



## sms143

lol @ simplylive. 

I'll clean the shit out.. haha...
I have had no problem with playing with it..I see a lot of people click it on their teeth and im thinking..Ouch!

I find it funny when I am around ppl that start talking about piercings when I am at work and say tattoos and piercings are trashy etc. When I am around them and they can't notice my tongue is pierced and I take my lip ring out and all my tattoos are under my clothes and I am like telling them I have all these tattoos/piercings and their like oh really? well you're different...haha I'm like bullshit..Now you feel like an ass... haha
I just realized I just wrote a lot of likes in that short paragraph..DAMN. 
I promise I don't talk that way... teehee...


----------



## traumerei

*Nipple Piercing Question:*

So here's my dilemma....

I got my nipples pierced in August of 2012. The piercings took about 2-3 weeks to stop hurting. I was told that for most people, they stop really hurting after about a week. I have sensitive skin, so I attributed the extra healing time that. I had my belly button pierced before, 10g, which is highly unusual; most navel piercings are 18/16 gauge. It never really healed after 6 months and continued to hurt. I was forced to take it out when I was arrested, so I never got to find out if it really would have healed or how long it really would have taken.

So back to the nipple piercings: every time a partner or I play/s with them, there is usually a light crust around the edges of the barbells, between my skin and the spherical end, the following day. Sometimes it'll bleed if the play has been especially sadistic. I got them for play, not for looks. I thought they would have been healed by now. They're not  

Has anyone else had this problem with nipple piercings before? Prior to getting them pierced, they were NOT sensitive at all. I mean I could take a fuck ton of pain before and now they're SUPER sensitive. Should I take them out? 

If anyone is an experienced piercer or has any knowledge on this whatsoever I would greatly appreciate some feedback/answers.


Thanks..

Traumerei


----------



## matt2012

mine never healed even after about 6 months. I got tired of pain and bleeding and when i tore it really bad scraping it on the door of my car by accident...I had enough. took it out and put a bandaid over it. heal in about a week.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

matt2012 said:


> mine never healed even after about 6 months. I got tired of pain and bleeding and when i tore it really bad scraping it on the door of my car by accident...I had enough. took it out and put a bandaid over it. heal in about a week.





I would never get a nipple piercing, but yikes.... just reading that made me cringe.  

Is there a scar or is it fully healed?


----------



## L2R

nipple piercing is really... umm... interesting. i've had both mine done twice. they never fully healed either time, and i kept them clean. crust is part of the experience, and a part i could honestly live with. what i can't is they're always slowly rejecting. 


the sensation is unlike anything else. not better or worse, but just incomparable.


----------



## Foreigner

Every piercing I've ever had has never healed, no matter how well I cleaned. My body just rejects piercings and there's nothing to be done about it. At the time I removed my eyebrow piercing, it had already started migrating to the surface (like how a body ejects a wood splinter) and the hair in my eyebrow was falling out. Never came back either, so I have a nice line on one side.

There are still some things you can try though...

You can try changing the jewelry, either the size or the type of metal. When you change it, use spectrojel (see below) to disinfect and insert it smoothly. You're not really supposed to change jewelry during healing EXCEPT if the source of the problem is the jewelry itself. Switch to a smaller gauge because sometimes the gauge is too big and it's putting pressure on the wound so that it can't drain properly. You can also try changing the jewlery to pure silver or gold because some people are allergic to stainless steel. Plus gold and silver are naturally antibiotic. In my case, after holding out for more than a year, my piercings kept crusting and getting irritated until finally keloid scar tissue started forming and I said fuck this and removed them. I didn't want to have permanent damage. Even my ear piercings did that.

For cleansing, I used plain spectrojel to clean my piercings, after trying a million different products. Spectrojel is the best unscented, hypoallergenic, disinfecting cleanser out there, even better than cetaphil. Get a shot glass and put it against your piercing with warm water in it for about 5 minutes to soften the crusties. Then apply spectrojel with a qtip, and gently move the piercing back and forth so that the jel goes inside. Then rinse thoroughly. If it's swollen, raw, or irritated, then follow this up with a shot glass of salt water. Salt water is also best if the piercing site tends to be moist and "juicy" a lot. It will astringe some of that fluid out. 

Only do the spectrojel once a day (before bed is best) because more than that can be irritating. If the crust is always there then you can soften it with salt water and remove it however many times a day you need to. _Do not use polysporin_ or any other antibiotic ointment because it contains bacitracin which does not just kill external bacteria but it also kills your body's own immune cells in the wound, and slows healing. 

Stop the sexual play with your nipples because that is just going to make it worse. I love nipple play, but mouths are filled with bacteria and putting that on a raw wound is not a good idea. Likewise, don't rotate the piercing or move it back and forth unless you are cleaning it. If you wake up in the morning and the piercing feels stuck, then just leave it. Every time you move it you irritate the wound, and your hands are contaminating it. 

If you try all this and it's still not healing then it means your body doesn't like its nipples pierced and you should remove them before it becomes keloid scar tissue. If a lot of scar tissue forms then you'll lose nipple sensation and you don't want that!


----------



## Serotonin101

Got my left nipple done back in September of 2012. Worst pain ever and couldnt bear to go through it again. Mine still crusts, sometimes minor fluid comes out. Just gotta clean it daily. 
Yes its super sensitive but in a good way. I only let a girl play with it in her mouth. NOTHING ELSE. Otherwise I will bleed a little bit and it hurts something awful.


----------



## dopemaster

I would do saline soaks and once they heal I would go to a larger gauge such as 8 or even 6 for play.  For a saline solution get a jug of distilled water and add 4 heaping spoonfulls of sea salt and shake it all up.  You should feel much better after soaking for 15 minutes or so.  I had mine done at 14 and went down to 2.  Saline soaks has always made piercings heal better and faster and feel better IME.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Serotonin101 said:


> Got my left nipple done back in September of 2012. Worst pain ever and couldnt bear to go through it again. Mine still crusts, sometimes minor fluid comes out. Just gotta clean it daily.
> Yes its super sensitive but in a good way. I only let a girl play with it in her mouth. NOTHING ELSE. Otherwise I will bleed a little bit and it hurts something awful.



Ever break a bone before?  I can't imagine a piercing hurting more than breaking two bones at once.


----------



## Serotonin101

Only had my nose broken. The piercing hurt because of the intensity and duration and location of the pain. and being recently clean of opiates had my pain tolerance jacked up.


----------



## L2R

yeah nipples hurt. i came *this* close to backing out the second time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Serotonin101 said:


> Only had my nose broken. The piercing hurt because of the intensity and duration and location of the pain. and being recently clean of opiates had my pain tolerance jacked up.



Oh definitely.  Increased sensitivity to pain definitely had something to do with it I'm sure.

I don't think I could get a piercing though; I'm sure the pain would suck but I'd be 100% afraid of it getting ripped out.  

That and I like nipple stimulation too much to risk losing sensitivity due to the piercing/etc.


----------



## PantyRaid

I had a lot of problems with mine too, my boyfriend couldnt keep his mouth off them and the right one got infected twice (and hurt like fucking hell) before i finally ditched it. I still have the left one, had it for almost 7 years now and i still get the crust stuff, i still have to clean it a lot and it hurts sometimes but nothing bad enough that ive taken it out. I also had an eyebrow ring a few times (rejected every time, except the one time that it was literally ripped out by some dick cops, fucking assholes) and a monroe that literally got sucked into my lip and had to be cut out by my dentist because the piercer couldnt get in deep enough with her tools, so i dont have a great track record


----------



## dopemaster

Ive had alot of stuff pierced (cock, neck, navel, eyebrow, ears, nips, etc.) Anyways saline soaks work great.  I only had one infection and that was when I got my navel done at 6 gauge.  Ive seen an infected tounge when this girl got it done and didnt rinse with saline after smoking.  Her tongue was yellow.  I had to tell her to go look in a mirror.  It happened that was to her.  But yeah I pierced my own cock I remember soaking my cock in a cup of saline water.  Is it impolite to do that when you have company?  But yeah after care is important.  On a side note my nipples have like no feeling left.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

i giggled at the word nipples for awhile. But have nothing productive to add.


----------



## doofqueen

Ive had matching top of the cheekbone teardrop dermals in my face for 3years now (thereabouts) and they dont look like they are going anywhere but i got a dermal in my chest a few months back. Took ages to heal (the way i slept probably didnt help - it got lost and squished in my cleavage. It didnt stay healed long before it didnt look like so great, worse than before. Piercer said if i knocked it a few times, especially in that spot it would migrate out. So my mate pulled it out with plyers when we were drunk one night. Haha I had the chest one about 2months. Face ones are still there after 3years. Go figure *shrugs*


----------



## Obeylydia15

I got my nipples pierced about 2 weeks ago my left one looks fine and my right one both ends of the balls look like it's going inside my nipple and I don't know what to do I push my nipple so they both come out and they stay out for a little then one goes back in alittle not that much should I just wait till it heals to put a longer bar or take it out?


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

^ you should definitely talk to your piercer about switching the barbell out for a longer one.  or you can wait a few more weeks and do it yourself.  

as far as the OP, my nipple was pierced about 10 years ago.  it was a bit crusty for a while yes but it's fully healed now.  has even been removed for a 30 day jail stint and I was able to still put a barbell in it when I got out.  although it shrunk from an 8g all the way to a measly 14g. 

I also second dopemasters recommendation of stretching it to a larger size if you're mainly interested in play.  more surface area means less stress to the piercing.


----------



## What 23

*what are you expressing with piercings?*

I tend not to find piercings attractive. Even ear rings, most often, I find distractive. I often find myself saying "it all sucks... WHY", but I admit, very rarely, I find some piercings, and what is worn in them interesting, like this girl I saw with these dimple piercings in her cheeks, with metal ball studs, it didn't seem to take away, and their placement was in a place natural, and focused, but I can have so much issue with a ring in the nose that its all I'll be able to see, or it will just simply bother me enough to where if the person was almost attractive enough to date, if I might date them anyways because im not totally superficial, it will make me not want to.

For the most part, I find them tacky (yes, earrings too), and nothing enough to go through the trouble. Not a big fan of jewelry, either, much of the time... But I look past it if its not overwhelming. And with piercings, sometimes it can be overlooked, but I have very very rarely found, if at all, it made anything positive.

And for the matter I find makeup largely off putting as well... But sometimes unfortunately it can add certain appeal.

And to mention, I hate this, but things like moles stick out and brother me as well, if on/around the face, even if I find the person hot otherwise. Ijust focus on them, because they stick out enough. I don't judge for these things, but this may align with why piercings tend to bother me. 

Maybe its the lack of symmetry. Maybe that's why the cheek piercings werent bad. And ear rings... As long as they don't glisten more than the persons eyes. I'm used to them. 

So what is it? With piercings? Just what is it that you're trying to "express"? With a loop in your nose?


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I guess indirectly I'm expressing my opinion that I like the way my piercings look. I've had two rings in my lip & a small septum piercing. Then I just a septum, then I started stretching my ears & had all of that plus a nose ring for a few months. Now I just have 1/2" lobes & a small hole in my septum that's closing.


----------



## What 23

Were your lip rings symmetrical? Curious.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

they would have been, but my lip isn't symmetrical, so i had two on the right side.


----------



## Papaverium

To be honest I'm not expressing really anything... it was my friend's idea when I was 16. I agreed. She did it with a sewing needle, and it got infected for a while lol.... Since then I've kept it, I''m 21 now.. i have no real purpose for it, I don't even talk to that "friend" anymore... I have contemplated other piercings, and tattoos, but it's not a priority... It's jut grown on me, I feel "naked" without the ring in my lip, I don't see myself getting rid of it soon, I like it where it is 

I prefer tattoos anyway, I love all kinds of visual art, and seeing unique, quality tattoos look really nice to me. Not cheesy, typical ones if you know what I mean...
One day I will get a tattoo, but I would want it to mean a lot to me, that's why it's taken so long for me to think.... most people I know that have tattoos got theirs at like 16-19. I think I still have a couple years until I decide what I'm doing with that.. and with something like that, I can express my true self, rather than a mass produced object lodged in my body


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

What 23 said:


> I tend not to find piercings attractive. Even ear rings, most often, I find distractive. I often find myself saying "it all sucks... WHY", but I admit, very rarely, I find some piercings, and what is worn in them interesting, like this girl I saw with these dimple piercings in her cheeks, with metal ball studs, it didn't seem to take away, and their placement was in a place natural, and focused, but I can have so much issue with a ring in the nose that its all I'll be able to see, or it will just simply bother me enough to where if the person was almost attractive enough to date, if I might date them anyways because im not totally superficial, it will make me not want to.
> 
> For the most part, I find them tacky (yes, earrings too), and nothing enough to go through the trouble. Not a big fan of jewelry, either, much of the time... But I look past it if its not overwhelming. And with piercings, sometimes it can be overlooked, but I have very very rarely found, if at all, it made anything positive.
> 
> And for the matter I find makeup largely off putting as well... But sometimes unfortunately it can add certain appeal.
> 
> And to mention, I hate this, but things like moles stick out and brother me as well, if on/around the face, even if I find the person hot otherwise. Ijust focus on them, because they stick out enough. I don't judge for these things, but this may align with why piercings tend to bother me.
> 
> Maybe its the lack of symmetry. Maybe that's why the cheek piercings werent bad. And ear rings... As long as they don't glisten more than the persons eyes. I'm used to them.
> 
> So what is it? With piercings? Just what is it that you're trying to "express"? With a loop in your nose?



I have a "gauged" ear lobe and sometimes people ask me, why?
well, what if I did it just because i think it looks good? they just don't get it.
you don't have to do everything with a specific purpose IMHO


----------



## Maya

I have 8 piercings in total. 7 total for both ears and navel piercing. Ill probably get two more in my left ear and possibly a lip piercing. I love every single one of them and I would feel incomplete if I took any of them off or have them closed.


----------



## Br1ngTh3Ra1n

Belly piercing and ear piercing are great no matter what.. Not so sure about tong, nose..


----------



## SummerSerenade

I used to have a septum piercing but took it out when I realised I looked like a hipster twat. I'm too blonde and girly looking to suit facial piercings. Took my belly button one out recently too because it was annoying me. Still have a few ears ones but don't really see the appeal of getting any anymore, guess I've grown out of that phase. I used to read a hell of a lot about piercing and everything related to it though so if anyone has any questions then feel free to PM me


----------

